# Kiss of Darkness: Part 1--A Hint of Shadow



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2006)

(OOC: See OOC thread for my thoughts on where we were)


----------



## unleashed (May 12, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Verra wandered after the others, and looked a bit disappointed in the location when they arrived. "It doesn't look like anything is here . . . ," Verra mused as she looked around. She opened her mind to the area, though she was loath to do so. Verra had no control over the visions she occasionally received, relaxing and settling into a receiving mode just seemed to make her feel like she was trying.





			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Val cannot find any incriminating clues that Baeleth hasn't already mentioned, especially with the way that everything has been obscured by the passage of time and the looters.*
> 
> *On further inspection, Baeleth determines that the blade has indeed been looted.*





			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Rhaka shakes here head at the looting - although not knowing that the looting has gotten worse because she didn't see it before. "Some people are so caught up in their quest for possessions. Happiness is knowing a good meal from the land and shelter. Everything else only brings corruption eventually, as we can see here."





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Val sighs, upset at another dead end.



Once they’ve been though the house, Baeleth adds, “Guess we should have come last night...oh well, no point worrying about it now. I suppose we could go look at the warehouses near the docks, as that’s where I was intending to look after I got through searching the alleys.”


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

"Did you see anything that lead you to the warehouses?  Or is that just a hunch?" Val asks.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 12, 2006)

Rhaka raises a single eyebrow in Baeleth's direction.  "Yes, docks?  Were you thinking something might be shipped out or coming in?"


----------



## unleashed (May 12, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Mostly a hunch Valerie, based on where the abductor seemed to be heading, which is what led me to you ladies in the first place,” Baeleth answers. Pondering Rhaka’s question for several seconds, before continuing, “Hmm, that’s a thought Rhaka...you know the docks aren’t far past the alley where we fought the summoner last evening. I thought last night Maggran might simply have been killed and dumped in the alleys, but with a number of people going missing someone could be taking these people out of the city, so they might be hiding their prisoners in the warehouses until they can ship them out...”


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

"Indeed, that would make some sense.  We should make haste, we've lost so much time already."   Val says.

Val looks over at Verra, "You've been quiet, is there something on your mind?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 12, 2006)

Sensing the party getting ready to head out Rhaka gives a shrill whistle and speaks in a normal tone, "Kinjon, come."

She then looks to the party, not wanting to further interrupt Val's question of Verra.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2006)

(OOC: So, nobody got Verra's SBLOCK in an e-mail notification?  I may just have to wait for those write-ahead logs then.  I don't want to write it again and get it wrong )


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

OOC: Sorry, I don't subscribe via e-mail.


----------



## unleashed (May 14, 2006)

OOC: I don't get email notifications either, sorry. The SBLOCKs finally have their revenge it seems.


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

OOC: Odd, Sblocks got e-mailed to me with no Sblocks, so that's part of why I avoid the e-mail system.


----------



## unleashed (May 14, 2006)

OOC: Yeah, I know. Just carrying on BS's crusade about SBLOCKs as a gag.


----------



## Keia (May 14, 2006)

OOC:  Sorry RA, don't have it . . .


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 16, 2006)

OOC: I don't get E-mails to the subscribed threads.  So I'll be of no use...


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2006)

(OOC: One way or the other, I will update after my first final )


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 31, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Verra]*Verra's vision blurs and fades, distorting around her as if she were underwater, with rippling eddies swirling around her.  There is a bright flash of light adn then the room is dark, but not too dark for her keen elven eyes to make out details.  The building seems to be more intact now than it was, without the wanton looting...this must be another vision.  Without her own volition, her gaze slowly turns towards a shadowy corner of the bedroom, beyond the sleeping form of a human man, and she sees a hand--her hand?--reach out from the folds of a dark-cowled cloak to grasp a gilded pouch with some unrecognisable symbols inscribed upon it, loosening the drawstrings to glance inside before pulling them tight once again...Then her vision shifts and she sees a dark-cloaked figure holding the bag, and the cowl of the cloak slowly turns towards her, as the hand raises in menace...*

*Her reverie is shattered as the vision breaks into countless glittering fragments like broken glass as she hears Rhaka's shrill whistle somewhere nearby, bringing her back to her own perspective.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 31, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Val looks over at Verra, "You've been quiet, is there something on your mind?"



Val waits patiently for a responce, looking to make sure Verra is understanding her question.


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2006)

*Verra Saefael, elven telepath*

Verra offered no response to Val as her mind was currently elsewhere.  Even without thought, Verra's body sat down on the floor of the building, resting her arms on her knees, eyes closed.

Eyes of black snapped open on a whistle call and Verra blinked several times . . . moments later her eyes focused, looking normal.  She seemed a bit surprised to be sitting down, and looked to the others for guidance.  

"Lady Valerie? How long have I been out of it?" Verra asked blinking and looking around from her seated position on the floor.


----------



## Bront (Jun 1, 2006)

"Oh, not long, but you seemed a bit distracted," Val says, resisting the urge to add 'more than usuall' to the sentance.


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2006)

*Verra Saefael, elven telepath*

Verra raised a single eyebrow in Valerie's direction, almost like she had heard what Val was thinking, then she looked down at the ground.

"I saw a man . . . a human sleeping.  A gilded pouch with symbols I didn't know . . . a dark cowled stranger taking the pouch . . . it seemed like he knew I was watching and turned to attack me and I think that's when I heard a whistle,"  Verra offered, speaking quietly still looking at the floor.  At the end she looked at Rhaka, as she thought that was where the whistle had come from.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well that’s interesting. Did it look like the human was sleeping in the bedroom here?” Baeleth asks with a smile, as he offers a hand to help Verra up off the floor.


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2006)

*Verra Saefael, elven telepath*

Verra smiled warmly as Baeleth helped her to her feet.  "Yes, the bedroom . . . yes.  The man was lying on the bed, the one in the cowl who took the pouch was standing over there," Verra explained as the vision was still fresh in her mind.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Can you describe the symbols on the pouch Verra? I may be able recognise whether they are of an arcane nature or perhaps a strange language, as I have spent the last two decades or  so around powerful mages,” Baeleth inquires, his eyes sparkling as he speaks of magic.


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2006)

*Verra Saefael, elven telepath*

Verra nodded and did her best to describe the symbols, glad that this question was asked so soon after the vision.  She was still a bit unsteady on her feet, though she did glance around the bedroom to see if anything else triggered something in her.

OOC: Up to RA to determine how well she did.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*About to release her hand after she reaches her feet, Baeleth instead steps in further allowing Verra to lean on him as he notices her swaying a little. As Verra describes the symbols, Baeleth asks intricate questions to get the forms as exact as possible, before he commits them to memory. Once the symbols are all detailed to his satisfaction, Baeleth delves deep into his memories for anything that bears a similarity to the characters described.*

OOC: And to determine what Baeleth may know.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2006)

*Verra didn't get a good long look at the runes, as her perspective was shifting during the vision, but she is able to describe the angular lines of the runes to the point that Baeleth is sure that they must have been written in either the Draconic or Infernal alphabets, though he can't tell any more beyond that.*


----------



## unleashed (Jun 2, 2006)

OOC: On the off chance it's slipped your mind, Baeleth knows the Draconic language.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2006)

(OOC: I know that .  It isn't that he has an actual picture of the runes and can't read them.  Verra's recollections of them based on glimpses in a vision are not exact, so he is making an inference based on the general shapes she is describing)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 2, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well it’s definitely a language, and it sounds by your description Verra to be either draconic or infernal. It’s a pity you didn’t get a better look though, as I can read draconic...” Baeleth remarks, a wry grin on his face.

OOC: Okay, I just thought if he could identify even one character, he'd be able to say one or the other...as they use different alphabets.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2006)

(OOC: They do use different alphabets.  Hence why I said he identified that it was one of the two alphabets--it may not even be either language 

He heard descriptions of a few runes that could actually be from either alphabet, and he got a good roll to figure that out )


----------



## unleashed (Jun 2, 2006)

OOC: Well it was worth a try to narrow it down.    BTW I added an IC component to my last post in case you missed it.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 2, 2006)

Rhaka kneels down and spends time with Kinjon while Baeleth and Verra figure it out.  She looks to Val as the others discuss to see if she seems to be following what is happening.  After Baeleth begins to seem like he knows something of what is going on, she asks, "So, then, what does this all mean - assuming the vision can be trusted and was indeed one of the past and not the future?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

"Well, that gives us something to go on as well as look for.  Perhaps some of the magic shops may have heard of this, either having sold it to him, or perhaps someone tried to sell it reciently."  Val suggests.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 2, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well I imagine it was of the past Rhaka, considering how Maggran was removed from his house. As for what it means...hmm, well if you’re speaking of the symbols on the pouch, I suppose they could be a warding on the contents,” Baeleth speculates.

“Perhaps Valerie, though I doubt it was stolen to be sold...considering the runes on the pouch and the fact they didn’t take other items of obvious value.”

Turning back to the elf woman by his side, Baeleth asks, “Verra, did you get a look at the cowled figure...enough to perhaps have an idea of their general shape and size?”


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2006)

Verra shook her head, "No, not really . . . the vision was confusing in that regard . . . I saw the hand as it reached for the pouch and it reminded me of my hand . . . though I know it wasn't my hand . . . though maybe it was in the vision - very confusing."


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

"Maybe you were seeing through the eyes of him," Val said. "Whoever he is.  And yes, you're probably right about him not selling it, but it may have been origionaly baught.  We can keep an eye out at least."

"Still want to go to the docks?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 2, 2006)

Rhaka listens to the ideas proposed before her.  She finds herself enjoying the back seat role and while there is a lag in the conversation she adds, "I'll follow where anyone else leads.  I would imagine though that we should go to the place most likely to find answers first rather than trying some chronological order.  The quicker we find a clue, the easier it may be to find the one - or things - we may end up looking for."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 3, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Hmm, you probably were seeing through the eyes of the cowled figure, as Valerie says...perhaps that will give you some kind of link to them if we get close enough. It’s a pity you didn’t see more Verra, but it is far more than we had, and most importantly it gives us a motive for this disappearance at least,” Baeleth praises, smiling warmly at Verra.

“You’re probably right Valerie, that Maggran did buy it...though he is a spice and incense trader, so it may not be local purchase. We could check though, if you know of some establishments which deal in such items. You know, it could also be some exotic spell component that the cowled figure was after...that would probably fit more with Maggran’s line of business. Other than that I have no better thoughts, than to head towards the warehouses near the docks, unless Valerie perhaps knows where some of the others disappeared from and Verra can call up more visions in those locations...which might tell us if these disappearances are linked if nothing else.”


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2006)

[sblock=RA]OOC: Does Val know other locations of disapearances?  How about magical supply shops?[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

Verra took the opportunity to hug Baeleth in thanks for supporting her before stepping away on much steadier feet.  When he mentioned calling up visions, Verra met his gaze.  "I don't call them up . . . they sort of flow through me.  It's very disconcerting, really, almost like a bit of me is lost everytime I have a vision," Verra offered in self-reflection.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 3, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

Baeleth returns the hug casually with one arm, as he still holds his thinblade with the other...finally sheathing the blade as Verra steps away. “You did open yourself to that one though, didn’t you Verra? It didn’t come on you completely unbidden, did it?” Baeleth asks, looking concerned for her as he recalls the events of last evening.


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Verra took the opportunity to hug Baeleth in thanks for supporting her before stepping away on much steadier feet.  When he mentioned calling up visions, Verra met his gaze.  "I don't call them up . . . they sort of flow through me.  It's very disconcerting, really, almost like a bit of me is lost everytime I have a vision," Verra offered in self-reflection.



"I've heard that visions can sometimes offer us a different picture of ourselves, so perhaps you're only loosing a misconception about yourself."   Val shrugs. "Though, i've never had one myself, so I wouldn't realy know.  But you look and sound all here to me Verra."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 3, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Val]*She doesn't know specific locations of disappearances in the area.  There are very few magical supply shops here because there are far fewer Wizards than in Sundaria proper.  Val remembers hearing about one or two, though, and she could probably find them with only a modicum of effort gathering that info.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

Baeleth said:
			
		

> “You did open yourself to that one though, didn’t you Verra? It didn’t come on you completely unbidden, did it?” Baeleth asks, looking concerned for her as he recalls the events of last evening.




"No . . . not completely unbidded,"  Verra admitted.  She bit her lower lip at the side as she tried to explain.  "Just as one must focus their mind for for spells . . . tests . . . and things of that sort, I have to focus my mind.  When I release that focus, opening my mind up . . . sometimes visions will come to me.  I never know if one will come, what it will be, or what it will take from me when it leaves . . . ."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 3, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

The look of concern easing as Verra finishes her explanation, Baeleth smiles and says, “That’s good! I was worried you might experience them on a completely random basis, and that would be dangerous in the middle of combat or something equally hazardous...”


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2006)

*Verra Saefael, elven telepath*



			
				Baeleth said:
			
		

> The look of concern easing as Verra finishes her explanation, Baeleth smiles and says, “That’s good! I was worried you might experience them on a completely random basis, and that would be dangerous in the middle of combat or something equally hazardous...”




"Ohhh . . . well . . . that happens, too," Verra admitted.  "Too often for my tastes, but I'm learning to control them, I hope."


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Ohhh . . . well . . . that happens, too," Verra admitted.  "Too often for my tastes, but I'm learning to control them, I hope."



"We'll help you if we can Verra," Val says, putting a reasuring hand on Verra's shoulder.

"So, let's be off.  I don't know the exact location of any magic shops, but I know where a few might be, and if I spot a likely spot on the way to the docks, we can stop."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 3, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Ohhh . . . well . . . that happens, too," Verra admitted.  "Too often for my tastes, but I'm learning to control them, I hope."



“Well let’s just hope _that_ kind of vision only befalls you, when you can afford to lose control...” Baeleth remarks, his voice edged with concern once again.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 4, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "So, let's be off.  I don't know the exact location of any magic shops, but I know where a few might be, and if I spot a likely spot on the way to the docks, we can stop."



“Indeed, let’s push on, as the day won’t wait for us, and that sounds as good a plan as any,” Baeleth concurs, taking the front position as they head out, he retraces his path of last evening, though this time finishing at the docks and warehouses.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2006)

*Val does not spot any magic shops on the way to the docks, but they made fairly good time, and before long, they are standing wharfside by a long row of warehouses and storage facilities.*


----------



## unleashed (Jun 4, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well here we are, ladies. Shall we just start wandering among the warehouses, hoping to hear or see something out of place?” Baeleth inquires, somewhat at a loss for how to get inside any locked buildings, where prisoners would likely be kept, without breaking in.


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2006)

"Unless you think you know a likely building, that sounds like a good idea."

OOC: Gather Info +6, Listen +2, Spot +2


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2006)

(OOC: Be more specific on Gather Info--what sorts of info?  General info on owners of the warehouses and what they store?  Also how long is she willing to spend and how much coin?)


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2006)

OOC: Who owns what would be good, and a few silver.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 4, 2006)

*As Baeleth, Verra, and Rhaka wander among the warehouses, Val asks around for info, eventually gleaning a short list of information on the nearest fifty warehouses, some more detailed than others.*

(OOC: Anything specific you're looking for to narrow it down, or shall I generate a list of info for fifty warehouses?)


----------



## Bront (Jun 4, 2006)

OOC: Anything dealing with live animals or anything else of extreme note.  Also, any warehouses under fairly new usage (like since the disapearances started)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 4, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

As they walk among the warehouses, Baeleth asks, “What brought you to the city Verra?”


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2006)

*Verra Saefael, elven telepath*

Verra followed the others as the left the house, being quiet and thoughtful on the exterior.  Inside, she was playing over the scenes of the vision, feeling that there was something that she was missing in the description.  

It wasn't before Verra was staring up in awe at the sheer number of warehouses.  "Wow . . . this is a large city, isn't it?"  Verra asked, her eyes wide in wonder.  When Baeleth asked his question, Verra startled, then smiled shyly, "Me? I'm just passing through . . . I had to ride in a boat to get here . . . it was fun, but kinda smelly, you know?"  Her eyes were slightly downcast, though she gave a furtive glance to the other women before looking back to Baeleth.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 4, 2006)

As Verra and Baeleth begin to talk among themselves, Rhaka decides to take Kinjon and head up for Val's position.  When they aren't in areas that others might hear, Rhaka asks, "Do you have much experience in these areas of town?  This is all so foreign to me.  I might think that someone with you influence could get what they need fairly easy, though."

When Val meets with someone Rhaka attempt to help Val in any way possible.

[Sblock=OOC]Either Aid Another to help Val or if the person needs softening up before Val can get info she'll do a full Diplomacy check +11.[/Sblock]

Rhaka realizes that Kinjon wouln't even know where to begin in trying to sniff anything out, although she stays alert to Kinjon's presence as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 5, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Val's Data]None of the warehouses deals with live animals, and she can only determine two that have changed ownerships recently.  One of them stores grain and produce now, and the other one textiles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

"No animal storage, and only 2 newly owned ones.  We can check those out if you want, or I can try to just get a complete list."  Val says.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 5, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> It wasn't before Verra was staring up in awe at the sheer number of warehouses.  "Wow . . . this is a large city, isn't it?"  Verra asked, her eyes wide in wonder.  When Baeleth asked his question, Verra startled, then smiled shyly, "Me? I'm just passing through . . . I had to ride in a boat to get here . . . it was fun, but kinda smelly, you know?"  Her eyes were slightly downcast, though she gave a furtive glance to the other women before looking back to Baeleth.



“It is rather large...also busy, confusing, loud, and full of strange smells,” Baeleth replies with a lighthearted chuckle, as Rhaka and Kinjon head over towards Valerie. “Just passing through, that pretty much describes my situation as well...though I did journey here to study human swordsmanship, before looking to explore elsewhere,” he adds with a wry grin, as his eyes settle on Verra. “As for boats, well I don’t know much about those, as I’ve never been on a body of water larger than a lake, and then only for an hour or two at a time in a small open boat. I don’t imagine that was anything like your experience on your voyage here, was it Verra?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 5, 2006)

Rhaka replies to Val, "Well, how sure are we that the trouble is a recent threat?  Perhaps it has been brewing for some time?  The mightiest rivers that cut through mountains often start as simple springs at one point."

She sighs as she speaks of the open areas of nature before continuing, "And I've heard stories in the forest about strange animals; they must've had some time to trickle out of the city.  But then again, if the animals I've been hearing of are all of the type that we encountered last evening do they even need to be stored?  What cage is needed for things that exist upon the wind?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

"Smelly, that's probably a fishing boat, though the ocean can have a strange scent to it too," Val says to Verra.

"I've only known that they've been noticable most reciently, so activity has to have increased, but you're right.  There are those who can disapear into the city and no one will ever know, even children" Val says, pausing at that last thought.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 5, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Valerie, do you know if any of the people using the warehouses have their own ships, or other means of transport that might carry things in or out of the city?” Baeleth asks, his eyes thoughtful...though they seem to become distant as he continues. “Hmm, I don’t know the laws on slavery and such in human lands, but that would definitely make it easier to move people around without detection...oh, and animals too of course Rhaka,” he says, returning to his genial self towards the end.


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

"Oh, slavery isn't tolerated in this kingdom, though I'm not sure sure about others," Val says.  "But that doesn't mean it doesn't happen here.  As for ships, I can probably find some of that out as well."

She pauses, "Anything other information I should try to scare up?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2006)

Baeleth said:
			
		

> “ . . . As for boats, well I don’t know much about those, as I’ve never been on a body of water larger than a lake, and then only for an hour or two at a time in a small open boat. I don’t imagine that was anything like your experience on your voyage here, was it Verra?”




"Long, sticky, and lots of smelly men everyone . . . their eyes stares holes into me,"  Verra replied, distractedly.  Her attention wandered a bit as everyone spoke . . . so much so that she almost started following someone else that walked by before realizing her mistake and blushing.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 5, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Oh, slavery isn't tolerated in this kingdom, though I'm not sure sure about others," Val says.  "But that doesn't mean it doesn't happen here.  As for ships, I can probably find some of that out as well."
> 
> She pauses, "Anything other information I should try to scare up?"



“Well why don’t we start with the newly acquired ones first, and then expand our search if they don’t provide results...who knows, it may be that simple...plus it’ll give us all more time to think of other things to ask about,” Baeleth remarks, as he continues to survey the area.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 5, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Long, sticky, and lots of smelly men everyone . . . their eyes stares holes into me,"  Verra replied, distractedly.  Her attention wandered a bit as everyone spoke . . . so much so that she almost started following someone else that walked by before realizing her mistake and blushing.



“Well that doesn’t sound pleasant at all, but I’m sure you endured the gawking with great poise,” Baeleth replies, offering a friendly smile.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 6, 2006)

Rhaka acknowledges Baeleth's commetn regarding the animals with a pleasant smile and a nod.  "Slavery of animals occurs more often than people would like to think - especially in the urban area.  But that is another topic for another day.  Perhaps you might ask if any of the new owners are known for employing magic in their business.  Our fight last night was definately against a magic user."


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2006)

Baeleth said:
			
		

> “Well that doesn’t sound pleasant at all, but I’m sure you endured the gawking with great poise,” Baeleth replies, offering a friendly smile.




"Huh? Yeah . . . it wasn't too hard to ignore the gazes.  Just keep your eyes on the horizon or the floor.  I find that works best," Verra replied, looking up at the sky.  Verra ran her hands through her hair and adjusted her clothes, making herself more presentable (not that she wasn't before).


----------



## unleashed (Jun 7, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

Grinning as Verra rearranges her look, Baeleth then looks up to see what she might be looking at, before he asks, “Is everything alright Verra, you seem somewhat distracted?”


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

Val leads the group to the 2 newly owned warehouses to investigate.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

*Val leads her new friends to the textile warehouse first.  It proves to be locked, but there are windows looking in that shows rows of stacked crates.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 8, 2006)

Rhaka wrinkles her nose and twitches her lips as she peers through the window.

"I wouldn't mind knowing if those crates were legitimate, although when things are locked suspicion can always be seen on the horizon.  I doubt it would be right to enter the building if it is locked."


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

Val examines the lock, looking for traps, and trying to acertain it's difficulty.  "If it's not to tough, I might be able to open it up for a quick peek.  See if you can see anything inside the windows first."

OOC: Search +5, Open Lock +4


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

*Val isn't actually trained at the forensics of reading tracks, but there are clear signs of steady repeated use by a large number of people.  The lock seems to be fairly standard--a bit better than a simple lock, which any kid with a lockpick can handle given enough time.*


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

"Yeah, this is fairly simple.  See anything in there?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Baeleth peers through the windows, hoping his enhanced elven vision will allow him to get a good look at the interior of the warehouse.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Spot +3[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

*Baeleth doesn't see anything of great note other than the aforementioned crates, although he does spot a crate near the back that isn't closed all the way.  He can see textiles peeking out from the crate that is ajar.*


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well I can see textiles of some kind in one of the crates near the back, which isn’t quite closed...though nothing else of note,” Baeleth offers, as he turns away from the window. “Of course that could just mean they’ve thought things through and are trying to seem legitimate on the surface...”


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

Verra peeked her head in the window as well, curious to see if anything was going on in there.  She really didn't have any skills that would help the investigation . . . but it sure was fun tagging along for the moment.

OOC: Spot +3.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

*Verra doesn't notice those textiles until Baeleth points them out, though once he does, they become obvious to her sensitive elven eyes.  She doesn't see anything else of import.*


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

Val takes a moment to look at the lock again, and sighs. "On second thought, not sure I can open this yet.  Let's check out the others first.  If we need to, we can find a way in."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

(OOC: Oops!  Simple Locks (the ones any kid can pop given time) are DC 20, and this one is DC 25 (not quite an great one, which is DC 30).  Val actually can't unlock it without MW lockpicks or the aid of someone else who is trained in the skill.  If it makes you feel better, all the locks in Shackled City's level 1 adventure are DC 30, and our lockpick PC had +8.  DAMN YOU KEEGAN GHELVE!)


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

OOC: Fixed my responce then.


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2006)

"Neat . . . clothes stuff,"  Verra replied.  She looked to the others to see what they were going to do now . . . it all seemed so exciting.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 8, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Yes we should go if you are having trouble with the lock, Valerie,” Baeleth remarks, looking to see if anyone has seen them.


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

"If we need to, I can probably aquire something that might help, but it will take time, as I'll need to pull a few strings.  Let's get going for now."

Val takes a quick peek into the warehouse before moving on to the other one.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

*It doesn't seem like anyone has noticed their lockpicking, which was only a brief attempt, but dockworkers and their ilk are eyeing the well-dressed folk standing by the warehouse a bit oddly.*

*They head over to the other warehouse and see longshoremen hard at work lugging crates from the piers over to the warehouse.  The crates are mostly sealed pretty well, but the medley of sweet smells and spices coming from a few of the crates indicates that there are various foodstuffs stored within.*


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

OOC: Val's dressed in a bit more of a workman/explorer mode, particularly with the Bandana/scarf around her leg.

"This could be a bit more promising, or at least easier to exclude."

OOC: How many longshoremen?  Any dressed similar enough to Val?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

*Val counts five longshoreman now, and since they are going back and forth, there are probably more in total.  They are all big muscular men, covered in sweat and grime.  Their garb is somewhat similar to Val's, but substantially more ragged and beaten up, plus seemingly unwashed for many a day, if not months.*


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

"Hold on here for a moment, let me see what I can find.  Watch them carefully."

Val heads around the warehouse and down a corner.

[sblock=RA]Val finds a good spot to change, where she removes her vest and top as she shifts into a form that is sort of an amalgomation of the other workers.  Taking the bandana off, she ties it on her head and then hides her other clothing.  She takes some dirt and rubs it over herself (Himself now), as well as the shorts, to where eventualy, she looks like she simply might have showered a bit more reciently (if she can immidate the dirt a little bit with her shifting ability, she will).[/sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 8, 2006)

Rhaka heads along over with the group, rather releived that they didn't try to pick the lock.  "I like this approach much better than the thought of entering by picking the lock.  I'd not like to think of myself as a common criminal."

As Val heads over Rhaka stays back this time, staying on the look-out.  "Kinjon, heel," she commands as Val tries to gather some information.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

*Val disappears into an alley behind the warehouse and does not immediately rematerialise.*

[SBLOCK=Val]*Val is able to combine genuine dirt with her shifting ability to appear truly filthy by her usual standards, though still not quite as much as the actual workers.  She notices that all the longshoremen coming in from the ship have boxes and all the ones leaving to get more boxes from the warehouse have none.  Thus, she will probably look suspicious if she tries to go to the warehouse empty-handed, but the alternative means that she will have to head out to the ship and carry a heavy box all the way back--if she can!*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

[sblock=RA]Val sighs and takes a deep breath before she heads over to the ship, hoping that perhaps she'll get a lighter box.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 9, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Rhaka heads along over with the group, rather releived that they didn't try to pick the lock.  "I like this approach much better than the thought of entering by picking the lock.  I'd not like to think of myself as a common criminal."
> 
> As Val heads over Rhaka stays back this time, staying on the look-out.  "Kinjon, heel," she commands as Val tries to gather some information.



“Well if what Valerie says is true, we’re investigating on behalf of the princess, and it’s not like we’re stealing or anything...we’re just looking. I just hope the princess has the authority to sanction this kind of activity, or can get us out if we’re caught,” Baeleth replies with a grin.

*As the longshoremen bring the crates in, Baeleth wanders closer to the path they take, trying to discover by smell what exactly is in the crates they carry.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Profession (cook) +3[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Val]*She heads over to the ship, falling in step with some of the other longshoreman, all of whom are much sweatier than she is, having not done any of the heavy lifting yet.  When she gets over to the boat, which proves to be a large grain barge with a few shipments of other foods, one of the men on the ship motions her to the largest box of them all.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Baeleth]*Most of the crates don't really have a strong scent, but he does recognise one as fine _zhaava_ spice from the eastern forest near his home.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2006)

[sblock=RA]Val heads over to the box, looking around to see if someone else is going to give her a hand, as that box looks much too big to lift by herself.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Val]*To Val's good fortune, a burly man takes up the other end, and although Val does not really contribute her fair share, they do manage to lift it off the barge and carry it slowly back to the warehouse, where they are told to set it down with the rest of the grain.*

*By now, Val's male body is sweating, beads of exertion, dripping down his chest and face, though still not as much as some of the longshoremen who have been working at this for hours.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2006)

As others wandered about, Verra hopped up on a nearby crate, bringing her feet and legs up.  She wrapped her arms around her legs and rested her chin on her knees, watching the activity on the docks and warehouses.


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2006)

[sblock=RA]Val takes the opertunity to look around inside, as well as theorize what might be in the creat with the weight.  If she can find a way to slip unnoticed into the warehouse, she will.  Otherwise, she'll go back for another load first.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Val]*There are lots of people about, so sneaking around would not be too easy.  She got to go inside to drop off the crate though.  Inside are many crates, one of which has been opened by a grain inspector.  It contains grain.  Based on the way her crate shifted and how heavy it is, she thinks it probably contains grain as well.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2006)

[sblock]Val will help with another crate before she slips back out and into the shadows to recover her stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Val]*Val carries another crate back to the warehouse.  This one is lighter, and carrying it is tough, but the exercise is invigorating, at least for now.*

*She quietly slips away and recovers her things.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2006)

[sblock=RA]Val does what she can to clean herself off quickly before she puts the shirt back on as she shifts back into her normal Valerie form.  She wipes the sweat off best she can with the bandana before tying it around her leg again, and then dons her vest before returning to the party.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

*Val returns to the rest after quite a bit of time, with a light sheen of sweat and a bit of dirt in various places on her body, but not her shirt.*


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2006)

"This is grain, it's even being inspected.  I feel confident this isn't the one we're looking for," Val says.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 10, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]Where did the crate with the spices go? Is it being inspected with the rest?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 10, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "This is grain, it's even being inspected.  I feel confident this isn't the one we're looking for," Val says.



Baeleth returns to the group from his little stroll, a smile on his lips, shortly after Valerie returns. “There are spices as well, I noticed some _zhaava_, which is from the forest near my home...ah, what I could do with some of that and a few other ingredients,” he says wistfully. “Hmm, is there any way we could see the manifest from the ship, Valerie? You know, just to see where the ship supposedly picked up its cargo,” Baeleth asks, subconsciously fiddling with the silver bracelet around his left wrist.


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

"I'm sure we might be able to talk someone into it," Val says.  "It seems like a few different food stuffs, not all the boxes are the same weight or size."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 10, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Good, good...best to check while we have the chance to look at all aspects of their business,” Baeleth remarks softly, still handling the bracelet, though less anxiously than before.


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

Val heads off to see if she can get some manifest lists of what's heading in and out from that warehouse.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

(OOC: She is heading into the warehouse, to the ship, or to find the business offices of the warehouse's owner?)


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

Business offices.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 10, 2006)

*Val first has to ask around to find the business offices, but eventually she figures out where to go and heads there (possibly with the others unless she wants to leave them all there for quite a bit).  There is a lean bespectacled clerk sitting behind a desk who asks:*

"May I help you?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 11, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“So ladies, shall we follow Valerie, or take another wander around the warehouses and see what we can see?” Baeleth asks the others as Valerie heads off, he assumes, to locate the manifest.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 12, 2006)

Rhaka settles down to the ground while Baeleth and Val go about their activity.  After Baeleth returns and addresses them she replies, "Well, it seems like Val has things under control and doesn't seem terribly interested in our help.  So I'm in favor of waiting until she returns.  If you'd care to do anything between then and now, I'm game."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 12, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

Reaching out, Baeleth places his hand on Verra’s shoulder and gives her a little shake. “How about you Verra...up for another walk amongst the warehouses?”

[SBLOCK=OOC]I’m still waiting to find out whether the spice crate was being inspected along with the others (I asked a few posts back).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]It went into the warehouse with the rest.  Baeleth hasn't really seen the inspections going on.  Apparently they only inspect crates randomly every so often.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

Baeleth said:
			
		

> “How about you Verra...up for another walk amongst the warehouses?”



"Sure, Baeleth," Verra said, looking down on the elf from her crate sitting position, "but will Lady Valerie be able to find us when she comes back?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 12, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Oh, we can return here from time to time to see if she’s back, as we walk the area, Verra...so that shouldn’t be much of a problem,” Baeleth answers, offering a hand or two as required to help her down.


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2006)

"Yes, I was hoping I could take a peek a few manifests.  Seems there may have been a miscount in one of the ships, and my boss want's to make sure he didn't get taken."

OOC: Bluff +8.  She'll drop a little coin if needed.  Basicly wants to see what's been going in and out, and preferably see if things look like they've been doctored, or other unusuallness.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

"Oh, I see.  That will be fine, then.  Who do you work for that needs to know this, then?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2006)

OOC: Did Val hear any names being droped as the owners of the warehouse in her exploits or see any potential clues?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

(OOC: Nope.  It is questionable if the longshoremen are even told this, and she didn't ask specifically when Gathering Info and it didn't come up.  She does, however, know that the warehouse is owned by the Golden Sheaf Merchant Company, but that won't help fabricate a boss.)


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2006)

"Oh, all of them.  You know how these businesses are, always looking for that extra gold and such, and one hand doesn't always know what the other's doing, so they're trying to straighten it out."

Val sighs, "I can't wait till this is over.  I have like 20 shops I need to talk to after this, and then try to put this all into some usable presentation.  Not to mention they're going to ship me to who knows where to do it again.  And when they start making more, you know I'm not going to get to see any of it myself."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

*The clerk sighs.*

"Oh, I know how it is.  We may be the ones who keep the day-to-day affairs running, but the merchants behind the venture make just about all of the profits...I do suppose since they are the ones risking the capital if something should go wrong, perhaps that might be alright.  You and I can always move on if something like that happens, eh?  Here, let me find the manifests--should be fairly recent.  Ah, here we go."

*He pulls out a few papers and leaves them on his desk for her to glance at.  As far as she can tell, everything is in order.  Val has a nagging suspicion that anyone who had such a sophisticated and seemingly-legitimate front with this many people involved would not be randomly jumping people in alleyways and running away.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

*Verra Saefael, elven telepath*

Verra accepted Baeleth's hand and hopped down from her crate, careful not to get any splinters.  "So . . . where shall we walk,"  Verra asked, settling more firmly against Baeleth, her arm wrapped around his.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 12, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Smiling as Verra hops down and settles against his side, Baeleth glances along the waterfront as he considers her question.*

“Well I’m sure we haven’t looked at all the warehouses yet, so let’s start down there, at the far end, and work our way back towards where we started,” Baeleth replies, pointing to the opposite end of the docks that they entered from with his free hand. “Let’s go explore shall we...” he says with a grin, starting for the far end of the docks with Verra on his arm.


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

"Exploring sounds like fun," Verra agreed.  "Anything in particular we're exploring for?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2006)

"Great, thanks."

Val takes down a few notes.  "Oh boy, oh boy, they're not going to like this. *sigh* I've got to go.  Thanks, you've been a dear."

Val quickly hands the papers back to him and heads out to find her companions again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

*By the time Val has returned, Rhaka, Baeleth, and Verra have already headed off, so she is unable to find them for now.*

(OOC: Going to wait or go do something else?)


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2006)

OOC: She'll go looking.  If it takes her till I get back to find them, no big deal, LOL.  She'll share her suspicions, or lack there of to the group.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 12, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“I thought we might see if we could locate a likely building or two, that might be holding the kidnapped people, just in case Valerie’s investigations come to naught,” Baeleth answers.

[SBLOCK=OOC]We’re going to return periodically, say every 15 minutes or so assuming it’s possible, to at least view the place where Valerie left us, just in case she returns.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2006)

*Verra Saefael, elven telepath*

"Ohhhh, searching for kidnap victims definitely sounds exciting!"  Verra agreed.  "I don't want to look too closely, else you may be carrying me back to Lady Valerie."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

*The trio starts at the far end and checks two warehouses before they return.  The first is locked, with boxes stored inside, and the second is opening up to begin loading crates out.  They aren't sure what these warehouses are used to store, though.*  

*Afterwards, they return to find Val heading out on the way to look for them.*

(OOC: Please feel free to add any sorts of searches performed before they meet up with Val--don't be constrained by the afterwards part )


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2006)

"Hey there.  That warehouse is run by too clean an organization to be attacking people in alleys.  Way to organized for such a random attack."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 13, 2006)

As the second warehouse opens up to begin loading, Rhaka looks to Baeleth and Verra.  "I think I'm going to catch one of those workers for a minute.  You can come if you'd like."  She hustles to those who have opened up the warehouse.  "Excuse me, I'm new to these parts - and as you can probably tell by my attire I don't spend much time in cities anyway.  But maybe if you're willing to help a lost woman I might get myself a bit straightened out.  I came to the city looking for someone dealing in exotic animals.  Do you happen to know if any of these warehouses are known for animal trade?"

[Sblock=OOC Skill Check]Diplomacy +11 if it matters[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Continuing on]I wasn't sure if we were ready to head back to Val yet or not, and RA's last post said to ignore the last part.  Let me know if we are moving on or what.[/Sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2006)

OOC: RA means he can retcon anything you found fairly easily, so don't make him force you to find me till you're ready.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 13, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Smiling, Baeleth trails along with Verra, close enought to hear the conversation Rhaka is involved in, but no so close that they encroach upon it...while keeping his senses alert for anything strange.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Sense Motive +3, Spot +3, Listen +3.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

"Animals?" the worker scratches his head, "Can't say I've seen a warehouse with animals--wouldn't be the best way to keep 'em, you know?  Now, most people willing to buy exotic animals would probably be in the capital, but there are stables and things if you be needing a horse?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 18, 2006)

"No, I don't much care for burdening a horse with my weight.  Now, a horse as a companion to my travels might be interesting for a while.  But I simply couldn't part with Kinjon here."  She kneels to scratch Kinjon and see if the worker has anything else to add.

Assuming the worker doesn't, Rhaka thanks him and returns to the group and explains her lack of ability to find anything out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 18, 2006)

*The worker shrugs at Rhaka's reply.*

"Very good then, m'lady.  Suit yerself, eh?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 18, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Afterwards, they return to find Val heading out on the way to look for them.*





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Hey there.  That warehouse is run by too clean an organization to be attacking people in alleys.  Way to organized for such a random attack."



“Well...I guess that leaves us with little to work on then, as we haven’t found anything in your absence either...”


----------



## Keia (Jun 18, 2006)

Verra listened to the talking and watched as the others worked.  She twirled her fingers around a loose curl in her hair, people watching.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 19, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Baeleth watches Verra, watching people, grinning as he recalls what he was like the first time he entered a human town.*

“Well I suppose we could just wander amongst the warhouses again, asking questions...maybe someone will get nervous enough to let something slip.”


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2006)

"That might work,"  Verra agreed, knowing that she really wasn't in a hurry.  "Though I suppose we could check on those magical symbol things while we waited for someome to slip up."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“We could at that, Verra...while they're still relatively fresh in our minds. Valerie, are there any of those magic shops you spoke of nearby?” Baeleth asks, offering Verra an appreciative grin for the timely reminder of their other lead.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

"I didn't see any, but we can still look.  I'm begining to think we'd be here for days without at least another clue about the docks." Val says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

(OOC: Going to search for magic shoppes, ask after them, both, or neither?)


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

OOC: Both


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

*Val asks around while searching and cannot find any stores that sell magic items in town, or even magical objects.  There are a few places that trade in old curios and antiques, but few Wizards choose to make their homes in this city, preferring the capital city.*


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

"Well, some of the antiques and curiosities shops may be worth checking."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

*They head to an antique shop, named _'Jhingman's Curios'_.  The proprietor, an elderly man, looks up as they enter:*

"Can I help you folks?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Yes, I hope so, we’re trying to discover the origin of some runes or the item they're inscribed upon, but sadly we only have a description to work from...I think the runes are either draconic or infernal in nature, and were incribed on a pouch of some kind,” Baeleth explains.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

"Uhh, you know that's not much, right?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

Val tries to describe the rune in as much detail as she could, and is willing to try to draw it if nessessary.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Uhh, you know that's not much, right?"



“Yes, I’m well aware of that, but I was hoping it would be enough for you to know whether you might have seen such an item,” Baeleth continues.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

(OOC: Huh?  Where did Val see it?  )

"Pouch with symbols, eh?  Nope, haven't seen anything liek that recently.  Course, what was in the pouch was probably more important than the pouch itself, eh?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

OOC: Oops, sorry, nevermind.

"Verra, can you try to draw it?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Pouch with symbols, eh?  Nope, haven't seen anything liek that recently.  Course, what was in the pouch was probably more important than the pouch itself, eh?"



“Yes, I imagine so. Not recently, you say...does that mean you have seen a pouch like that some time ago?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

"Well, I've seen pouches, though not with arcane symbols, but sometimes they have other symbols, like a light skillfully woven Silden coin pouch with elven script and a sigil of the owner that I saw years back.  Not related, I'm sure, since elven script looks nothing like Draconic or Abyssal runes."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“No, no they don’t...though I won’t rule anything out at this point. Do you know of any other stores like your own, which might deal in items like pouches or other seemingly arcane paraphernalia?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

"Very few buy random empty pouches.  If you knew what was in there, I could point you the right way."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Yes, that would be useful, but I don’t currently have any idea what was in it. At a guess though, I’d say it might have been a rare component for spellcasting or perhaps an item of magic...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

"Well, there's more direct trade for those sorts of things in the capital, of course.  Around here, the only ones who would buy it would be representatives of merchant houses hoping to resell it to wizards somewhere else, mainly."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“I see. Do you happen to know who any of those representatives might be?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

"Any of them would probably buy it, I guess.  But since you can't actually show it to me, that means you don't have it.  Do you actually want to buy or sell something here, then?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well I suppose that depends on what you have here, as I haven’t taken the time to look around yet...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

"Then please, by all means, look around."

*The shop contains antiques of various sorts, mostly junk, and old junk at that, with a few things that might be a bit valuable, like an archaic-looking holy symbol in mithral.*


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Baeleth wanders around, looking at the antiques for a few minutes, picking up and looking at the holy symbol, as well as looking to see if there are any elven items lying around.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

*The holy symbol does not seem elven in make.  There is an old model ship inside of a bottle that looks like the pictures Baeleth has seen in books, though not in person--the elves have not built ships in many years.*


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Picking up the bottle containing the model ship, Baeleth returns to the proprietor.*

“This looks interesting...what would you want for it sir?”

[SBLOCK=OOC]Baeleth was picking up the holy symbol to get a better look at it, not trying to decide if it was elven.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

*The holy symbol seems to be a stylised sun.*

"Ah, the Aerylasni model.  Exquisitely crafted, isn't it?  Only the elves could do such fine work with wood.  For only 100 gold, it is yours."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Sadly, for that price sir, I must leave the item with you...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

"Suit yourself, then.  It'll be here until another discerning customer picks it up."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“As you say sir...I thank you for your time,” Baeleth replies bowing slightly, a disappointed look on has face, before returning to his companions and waiting to see if they have any other questions for the shopkeeper.


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2006)

OOC: Looks like we flew well past the request for Verra to remember some of the symbols and such . . . nevertheless . . .   

*Verra nodded to Lady Valerie and did her best to remember and describe some of the symble that she saw on the pouch.  Verra followed Baeleth as he wandered the shop, looking at the items and seeing if anything there was similar in any way to what she had seen.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 25, 2006)

As Baeleth and the others approached the shop, Rhaka stopped just shy of the door.  "Kinjon and I will wait outside.  Shopkeepers and animals do not often get along, especially with one as threatening as Kinjon here.  I'll keep watch to see if anyone seems to show interest in our odd little group."

Rhaka and Kinjon try to wait patiently outside the shop - Rhaka obviously paying more attention to Kinjon than anyone around.  For the most part she watches people's feet as she crouches to pet Kinjon.  The only ones that she looks up to catch their faces are those who actually stop their feet and show interest in her and her pet.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

OOC: I take it that Verra's description doesn't strike a chord with the proprietor?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2006)

(OOC: Wasn't she describing to Val?  Anyways, the shopkeeper hasn't seen any such pouch, so nope)


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

"Well, any other ideas?  Seems like we're not getting much to go on here."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 29, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

Heading outside, so the group is complete before he speaks, Baeleth says, “Well, as  far as I can see, we’ve really only got three options, unless we want to head away from what we’ve discovered so far. Either go look for another establishment like this, and hope they know something, seek out a merchant house representative who trades in exotic items, or return to investigating the docks and warehouses...unless Verra has another vision.”


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

"Well, I think trying to find someone who knows something about the symbol might help.  Verra, you think if you saw it again you'd recognize it?  Maybe we could look it up in a library."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 30, 2006)

"I would vote least in favor of the docks.  It seems like such an obvious possibility, but we were getting nowhere fast - and more than one of us was doing the searching.  If we can get a lead on those symbols either through a library or another merchant that might be the way to go.  After all, a wild donkey does not leave a known patch of clover on the hope of finding a simple pasture of grass."

As she speaks, Rhaka continues to watch the area and street around them in case anyone should be taking interest in the fact that the whole party is outside the building.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 30, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

Noticing Rhaka looking around, Baeleth remarks, “Let’s walk as we talk ladies, after all we might as well be on our way somewhere, as we’re not doing much standing here. Though I’m not sure we’ll be able to identify the symbols any better in a library, as from Verra’s description I couldn’t even tell which alphabet precisely they were from, and I’m quite fluent in one of them. I could write out the draconic alphabet if you think it might help Valerie...though sitting would be better for that, than walking, if you want precision.”


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

"I agree, merchants and perhaps mages seem like a better way to go in this case."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 30, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Likely so, though I wish I’d thought to look for footprints before, when we were looking around the warehouses...perhaps I could have matched something to those I saw at he house, last night.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jun 30, 2006)

Rhaka adds, "Well then, which of us knew their way around town?  Valerie?"  Rhaka willingly follows whoever it is that knows the way to the next merchant/wizard.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2006)

(OOC: Searching for a mage or just going to a random emissary of one of the merchant houses?)


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Searching for a mage or just going to a random emissary of one of the merchant houses?)



OOC: Yes, though leaning more for a mage


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 1, 2006)

*Talking amongst the cityfolk seems to indicate that Wizards in this town are few and far between.  One fellow for whom everyone seems to be putting a good word, however, is some Hedge Mage fellow who lives in the slums and uses his magic to help people, or so they say.*


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2006)

"Let's find this man,"  Val says, hoping to get a name before she goes.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well it sounds like this fellow is fairly popular, so he shouldn’t be too hard to find...we’ll just have to keep asking around as we get closer,” Baeleth remarks, ready to be off searching again and to see another side of the city.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 2, 2006)

Rhaka adds, "In the wild lands, the natives have learned to plant the beans and corn together because the beans use what the corn gives off as a byproduct and the corn uses what the beans give off.  They tend to help each other in their cause to grow.  Perhaps when we find this mage we can offer our assistance to further his cause of justice among the poor in exchange for any possible help he might be able to give us."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2006)

*Val actual can't get a name as they head for the slums.  Apparently, everyone just calls the guy 'The Hedge Wizard'.*

*By asking around, they eventually find directions to his home, though it is late in the day by then, after all their investigating and questioning.  As they approach the home, they see that the door is standing open, even in the midst of the bad part of town.*


----------



## unleashed (Jul 3, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well, it seems our hedge wizard does little to discourage visitors...that’s a refreshing sight, in human cities,” Baeleth offers, grinning as he heads inside.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 3, 2006)

Rhaka follows Kinjon inside.  "Really, no harm in looking around if the door is open and all."

Once inside, she looks for this hedge wizard.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2006)

*They look around the humble residence, which consists of only two rooms, an all-purpose front room for cooking, dining, and greeting guests, and a bedroom with a small desk and bookshelf to act as a study.  Neither of these rooms is occupied.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 3, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Do the rooms look looted or in order?  Assuming they are not looted because you would have probably told us so if it was the case ...[/Sblock]

Once she noticed that the rooms looked empty she adds, "I suggest waiting outside.  First, it is not so assertive.  Second, someone may see us and we can ask when the mage might return.  Third, the mage himself might see us outside."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 3, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Yes, I suppose so, though I wonder how he’d react to finding a meal cooked for him upon his return,” Baeleth muses, as he begins to wander back outside.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2006)

*The rooms do not look looted.  In fact, searching a cabinet to the side of the back room reveals that it holds more than it should, and it holds several outfits and simple spell components, plus a simple wooden staff.  Perhaps even those who would dare loot the home of a Wizard realise the folly of angering one who would be their benefactor.*

*The group waits outside for a while, though soon it starts raining.*

(OOC: How long will they wait at max in case he doesn't show up?)


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2006)

Val huddles under the front porch, "This is the best lead we've had so far, how long should we wait?  Or maybe we can just leave a note that we want to talk to him"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 3, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well I don’t mind waiting for an hour or two, though I’d prefer to wait out of the rain,” Baeleth remarks, stepping back inside. “Then perhaps we could leave a note if he hasn’t shown up...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 3, 2006)

"The rain bothers me not, friends.  Please go inside - cook the mage a meal if you so desire.  I think that might be a fine gesture of reverse hospitality.  Get yourself out of the rain.  I shall wait with my companion  using the side of his house as what shield I can.  After all, I have little that minds getting wet on me except myself.  And where I come from, the rain is looked upon as a mere cycle that keeps the ground alive."

She pauses and looks to Val.  "I agree that we should wait for some time.  THis lead is the best we've had and we did come a ways for it."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 3, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well, normally I’d agree with you about the rain, Rhaka, but I see little sense standing around getting damp, when there is a perfectly acceptable shelter available,” Baeleth remarks casually. “I think I’ll see what our absent host has in his larder, in preparation for his return...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2006)

*The larder turns out to hold some simple bread, some cheese, and water.*

*After two hours, the Hedge Mage has not returned.*


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2006)

"How about we leave the note?  Though we can wait till it's dark... unless he's the one we're looking for."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 4, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Guess I won’t be making much out of that!” Baeleth chuckles, after he sees what’s in the pantry.

“Yes, I suppose we could leave the note now, if you’d like, Valerie...though what would you have it say? After all, it seems our hedge mage is a very busy man, who apparently takes little time away from his self appointed duties, even for himself...so I don’t know that he’ll spare us the time to journey across town to answer a question or two.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 5, 2006)

Rhaka overhears the discussion of leaving and adds, "If it suits you, I shall stay.  You need not worry about the note, and to be honest I feel more at home with those who have nothing than the comforts of the hotel.  Kinjon and I can sit watch outside until he returns.  If he does not return by morning, you may return here and we can discuss the apparent disappearance of another person."

Rhaka smiles grimly, hoping to not be a prophet in this regard.  As an afterthought she adds, "Besides, Kinjon and I are accustomed to spending time together and alone in the weather.  It will give me some time to commune with my gods and ponder how I can use my gifts to the benefit of the people around."

[Sblock=RA]Not trying to derail the thread/game or create a split in the party here.  I really have no idea which direction the party/story will go nor do I have any legitimate guesses as to the hedge mage's where abouts.  However, here is what I am thinking so you can think ahead with me if you desire.

Should it be agreed that Rhaka (and anyone else) stay for the night, Rhaka will go about the following tasks in this order:

1. Spend a bit of time just inside the door praying.  While doing this, she will be especially on the lokout for any animals the hedge mage might have living in his house.  [Mice, bats, small lizard, etc.  Should you deem it possible, she would like to cast speak with animals (since it has gone unused and she had planned on using it with the horses at the hotel's stables and now has sidetracked herself).  Given the opportunity to speak with animals, she is looking for the following things - her wisdom churning in hopes to make up for what lacks in intelligence: A.  Could the hedge mage have turned himself/herself into an animal to be able to view the integrity of those who enter his domain and B. if the animals of his house might have a clue as to how he spends his 'away' time.

2.  Should there be no sign of animal life, Rhaka wouldn't also mind looking for a few scraggly looking street kids/women who look as though they need a hand up in life.  She wouldn't wander away from the hedge mage's house too far, definately within line of sight in case the mage should return.  If she can find any such person near the mage's house, she would like to make a pact with them that if they could return several [small handful] berries to her she could make sure they have a nourishing meal for this day.  I hope you know where this is going: casting Goodberry on the berries and keeping one for herself while giving the rest away for free to the street folk.

3.  If she can find any streetfolk who are in need of pure water - and you deem it possible - she would be willing to purify it for them for free.  This would be especially true of water.  Likewise, if you deem it possible, she could be willing to cast mending on clothing/baskets/sacks/simple tools/etc if someone was in need.

Anyway, I am putting this in an Sblock so that you can feel out where I am heading with Rhaka in this post, know that I don't need to RP it out if everyone else returns to the hotel and you want to cutscene ahead, and also to get DM approval for the spells.  I think I had given an updated spell list before the crash in MAy, but I don't have a record of it.  As such, that is why I put "if you deem possible" in my above list because it's totally up to you to make a ruling as to whether or not Rhaka can use any of those spells on this day.

If this is a problem, let me know![/Sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2006)

"Thank you for the offer Rhaka, but I'd rather not leave you alone, particularly after what happened yesterday.  I think we best stay togeather for our safety."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 5, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“So did you want to wait a little longer then, Valerie, or shall we leave the note and try another day?” Baeleth asks.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 5, 2006)

"I'd really rather stay.  If this is the home of one who deals with magic we could play games missing him for days - especially if he is as generous among the poor as the people say he is.  No doubt he is a rather busy sort.  Besides, if you wish to find an animal in the forest you head to their watering hole where they must return to partake of water to live.  Certainly the wizard can get water anywhere, but my guess is that the wizard must return here sometime."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

[SBLOCK=NLF]By the way, all the SBLOCKed ideas sound like good ideas to me--though it looks like the party says no on this one [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2006)

"Let us stay then.  This is still most promising."

Valerie looks around regularly, wondering if perhaps they're being watched.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 6, 2006)

Rhaka adds, "Well, if we are going to stay, I will do some communing with my gods while we wait.  Oh, and while this may sound indeed strange ... if on the odd chance that any of you happen to see a mouse, small lizard, bird, cat, or other animal within the confines of this building would you be so kind as to bring me out of my meditation by telling me?  I had planned on going to the hotel stables today and comuning with the horses.  Since we have otherwise been occupied for the day, I wouldn't mind finding a mouse or the like that might be able to tell me if the hedge mage returns to his abode regularly.  With his door open, I should think finding an animal would not be a problem."

[Sblock=RA]Okay, I'm taking full advantage of Valerie at least promoting the wait.    We'll see about the other stuff if the party lets me be on a short or long leash....[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 6, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Yes, I imagine he will return to replenish his spell components at least...” Baeleth adds, as he settles into a seat to wait.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2006)

*They wait for the Hedge Mage to return, with Val looking around at the entrance for a hidden watcher and Baeleth sitting down, the rain pouring strong outside and then waning as quickly as it appeared, a typical summer flash rain.  Rhaka finishes meditating, and so she eventually goes to look for some animals herself.  As she searches carefully for a little animal with which to speak, she notices a mousehole in a small corner of the back room.  Mostly inside the hole is the bloody corpse of a small white mouse, but Rhaka thinks she might have caught a glimpse of a live mouse deeper in the hole--it is hard to tell.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 6, 2006)

Rhaka looks to the rest of the party and adds, "Well, it might be our only lead.  There may well be a small mouse within this mousehole, although there is a dead one in the front.  Since we have been this long without any clues, I think this might be our only likely shot.  The mouse may know about the happenings of this house."

[Sblock=OOC]Is there no smell for the dead mouse, a slight odor, or a strong odor of death?[/Sblock]

Assuming nobody in the party objects, Rhaka casts the spell and speaks in the speaks and chatters of mice kind, 

[Sblock=Mousish]"You need not come out, little one.  But can you tell me if the owner of the house is late in coming back or anything about his routine?"[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka]*The mouse isn't small enough to give too much of a scent, at least without poking her nose right up to it, but by the scent, it hasn't been dead for that long.*

*Meanwhile, the other mouse pokes its light-brown head out of the mousehole, and speaks in a frightened voice that is clearly feminine to those who know the nuances of Mousish:*

_'Gone!  And Snow dead!'_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2006)

Valerie watches Rhaka with some obvious amusement.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

[Sblock=Mousish] "Gone?  Why?  And who is snow?  And do you need a new and safer home?"

Rhaka speaks quickly, knowing her ability to speak will not last long.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka, Mousish]_'Gone with shadow.  Snow white mouse.  Home safe...maybe.'_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

[Sblock=Mousish]OOC: Let me know when we've exhausted the spell duration.  I'll let you be the judge of that.

"Shadow?  Is that a person?  And if you need a new home, I know a stables that are bound to be warm for you if you can avoid horse hooves."
[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka, Mousish](OOC: Sure )

_'Shadow big like person.  Have hole here.  Hole in stables?'_

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

As Rhaka speaks mousish, a look of slight confusion overcomes her face followed by a slight smile.

[Sblock=Mousish] "Don't know if hole in stables, but I would assume yes.  I can check and return tomorrow and speak with you then.  Could you have bitten Shadow if you wanted to?" [/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka, Mousish]_'Think no.  Big cloak.  Thick.  Hard to bite.  Come if hole.  Else stay.  Safe in hole, for new babies when they come.'_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

Rhaka smiles softly, with a slight glowy expression.

[Sblock=Mousish] "Are you expection babies?  And if it is not too much pain for you, how did Snow die?"
[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka, Mousish]'Yes, babies,' she squeaks softly, and then adds plaintively, 'Snow try to fight, but fail.  Shadow killed.'

(OOC: And that's time!  I've been reading this aloud and timing it )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

Rhaka says, "I am very sorry for ..." and then realizes she is speaking in the common tongue.  Dissappointed, she stands back up to a normal position and addresses her companions.

"It would appear that there is a mouse in the hole named ... you know, that was rude of me!  I never asked the poor thing its name!  Anyway, she is expecting.  But there was another mouse in the hole named snow who had been recently killed.  Poor thing.  I didn't ask, but I assume it was her mate.  The mouse tried to fight a thing or person called Shadow.  Shadow took the hedge mage.  I don't know if the mouse was using shadow as a name or description so I asked if the mouse could have bitten it.  The mouse said, 'Big cloak. Thick. Hard to bite.'  Apparently the dead mouse died at the hands of Shadow, and the hedge mage is gone.  If that is true, then I have work to do here before we leave if you all think you can help.  If the people around here are accustomed to the services of a beneficial mage, they'll need some time to learn to provide for themselves until the hedge mage returns - if that is even possible.  They'll also need some help while they learn."


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2006)

"Do you have any idea when this happened?  This must be related to the other disapearances.  I feel we're getting closer."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

"Unfortunately, no.  I only had a minute to speak and I thought details of happenings ... including the birth of her little ones ... were more important than a definite time line.  Although, I could smell the dead mouse called Snow and tell that he's not been dead too long.  If anyone can discern smell better than me and tell time of death I don't think the female mouse would mind you taking a sniff."


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2006)

"Well, I don't see signs of a struggle here, did it happen somewhere else?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

Rhaka begins to look a bit embarassed.  "Well, I didn't ask that either.  But, uh ... the dead mouse is in the hole, so there is some sign of violence.  A dead mouse is a dead mouse - life to be respected and all.  And assuming the mouse can be trusted she did say Snow died trying to defend the hedge mage."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well since I doubt someone took the time to plant a dead mouse, I imagine he was taken from here. Which considering how Maggran was taken and by whom if Verra’s vision is correct, sounds like it may have been the same abductor,” Baeleth muses.


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2006)

"The mouse defended the mage?  How curious." Val says.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Baeleth heads off to search the bedroom properly, to make sure there are no signs of what happened here, continuing to speak as he explores.*

“As for helping the locals Rhaka, I think they can probably look after themselves. After all we have no idea how long the hedge mage has been helping them, and if we don’t catch the being taking these people, there may be more problems on the horizon that we might have prevented.”


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2006)

Val looks around the house, inside and out, for signs of a struggle, blood, or anything of the like.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

*Val and Baeleth do not find signs of a struggle anywhere.  At worst, the bed isn't made properly, but lots of people leave their beds unmade, particularly busy wizards.*


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Verra, I hate to ask as I know what it does to you, but would you mind opening yourself up again to see if you can sense anything here?” Baeleth asks, as he finishes his search and returns to the main room. “I’ll be right by your side though the whole event, if that helps at all...”


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2006)

"Rhaka, was there any clue where the struggle might have been?  I don't see any signs of anything happening here."


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2006)

*Verra Saefael, elven telepath*

Verra walked around the room, reviewing the wizard's belongings, though touching nothing.  She really didn't want to get an unexpected vision.  She was feeling carefree currently, and quite a bit unfocused . . . it being many hours since her meditations.  In particular, she was looking for any symbols that seemed to match or be similar to the ones she she in her vision.

"Could Snow have been the wizards familiar?"  Verra asked in an offhand manner.  "As for the visions . . . sure I can try . . . I'm not certain it works that way but it's worth looking into, isn't it?"

Verra sat down on the floor, crossing her legs . . . she sat near the mouse hole (within a couple of feet).


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 7, 2006)

Rhaka gives way to Verra's approach, allowing her access to the mouse hole.  Standing, she doesn't want to say anything so as to not interrupt Verra's trance.  She doesn't seem overly pleased by Baeleth's ability to dismiss the needs of the local folk.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

*Despite being unfocused, Verra does not receive another vision this time.  In checking for symbols, she doesn't see any matches.*

(OOC: Baeleth is definitely the practical needs of the many guy--that's definitely a valid outlook for Good, of course, but you can see it in the way he operates: making sure to catch the perp by not spending time helping the poor folks, using Verra as a portable vision machine even though she said she loses something inside herself each time, etc )


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2006)

Verra looked up from her meditations to Baeleth, "I'm really sorry Baeleth, but there's nothing here that I'm getting.  There are some really neat grain works on this piece of wood over here though if you want to take a look . . . almost looks like a rabbit."

Verra shook her head no, as though she was talking with someone, then picked at a finger as she waited for a response.  "Is biting your nails, fun?"  she asked to no one in particular.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 8, 2006)

Rhaka looks strangely at Verra and then to Valerie.  "If I hadn't just been speaking with a mouse...."  She lets out a casual smile and calls Kinjon to her side while Baeleth and Verra talk.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 8, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "Could Snow have been the wizards familiar?"  Verra asked in an offhand manner.  "As for the visions . . . sure I can try . . . I'm not certain it works that way but it's worth looking into, isn't it?"



“Yes, snow could have been a familiar I guess. Of course, I have no way of knowing for sure, but it does make some kind of sense for him to attack this ‘Shadow’ if he was.”



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Verra looked up from her meditations to Baeleth, "I'm really sorry Baeleth, but there's nothing here that I'm getting.  There are some really neat grain works on this piece of wood over here though if you want to take a look . . . almost looks like a rabbit."
> 
> Verra shook her head no, as though she was talking with someone, then picked at a finger as she waited for a response.  "Is biting your nails, fun?"  she asked to no one in particular.



Baeleth crouches down beside Verra, to look at the grain on the wood, tracing the almost rabbit shape as he replies, “Well, nevermind, I’m glad you weren’t put though that again anyway, but a little disappointed there’s not much here to work with in any form...this Shadow seems a most formidable adversary.”

“Well, I don’t bite my nails Verra, I keep them trimmed with a sharp blade, so I can’t say whether it’s fun or not. I can say though, it definitely doesn’t look nice...”

OOC: Yep, that’s Baeleth’s outlook at the moment...which could of course change at any time...mmm, chaotic, who knows what he’s going to do next.


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2006)

"Verra, biting your nails is considered improper and a bad habit in the courts," Val says.  Her mood lightenes to a chuckle as she continues however, "Which likely means it's quite fun, but I would advise against it.  It'd take some time for your nails to grow back I would think."

Val is a but sullen that they don't have anywhere to go from here.

OOC: Was this building all by itself?  Did searching outside of it yield anything either?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

*There are other buildings around it in the slums, but none of them is particularly outstanding.  They just seem like dirty squalid buildings.*


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2006)

"Rhaka, I know you wish to help the people here, but I think that at the moment, the greatest danger to the people of this city is whoever is making these people disapear.  They deserve more, but they also deserve to be safe."

Val pauses for a moment, "Perhaps someone around here saw some activity."


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2006)

*Verra Saefael, elven telepath*

"Nail biting bad . . . got it,"  Verra offered with a small smile, almost surprised at the number of responses to her question.  "Has the little mouse told us all that she could?  Can you talk with her any more?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 8, 2006)

Valerie said:
			
		

> Val pauses for a moment, "Perhaps someone around here saw some activity."




Rhaka smiles and replies, "Which is one reason that I think the people around here need help.  I've found in nature that animals can be very observant, but they need to have a level of trust established before they are willing to talk.  One does not feed the beaver by going up and pounding on his damn.  One feeds the beaver by spending time around him, learning his territory, respecting his boarders, and allowing him to become accustommed to one's presence within his territory.  Once the beaver has accepted you, how freely they mingle!"

She sighs, thinking of the wild.  "I would assume it is the case with all animals - even humans.  If we wish these people to trust us and tell us if there is a history behind the hedge mage and this Shadow, we must give them reason to trust us.  Unless you have a large sum of money, I believe helping them and feeding them to be the quickest way to develop trust."



			
				Verra said:
			
		

> "Has the little mouse told us all that she could?  Can you talk with her any more?"




"Unfortunately, no.  I have a quest to perform for her and return tommorrow.  I cannot speak with her again until tomorrow anyway, but if there is more we'd like to ask her, I can make a list and have it ready for tommorrow."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“This is true Rhaka, but I’ve also noticed that when there is a dangerous predator in the area, all the lesser animals tend to run and hide,” Baeleth remarks, “and this Shadow seems to be very dangerous indeed. Taking a mage, a swordsman, and who knows who else without a struggle, assuming they are involved in all the abductions.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 9, 2006)

Rhaka replies, "A dangerous predator who seems only to have a specific appetite, mind you.  There is no harm in helping these people, and the good far outweighs the bad in my opinion.  But, as we have no other leads and we seem to be stuck once again, I plan on taking the time to help these people.  If you all figure something out, please do tell me as I would like to find this Shadow and - as you did elequently state earlier Baeleth - help them by stopping the greater evil.  But if you all are simply returning to the hotel to think some more, I would like to stick around and help these people before returning to the hotel.  I will eventualy return to the hotel.  As I said, I have a quest to look in upon for madame mouse who is expecting."

There is no sense of irritation or "snippiness" in her voice, simple matter-of-fact and nuts-and-bolts approach to time management as her tone.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Of course there’s no harm in helping these people. I just don’t imagine anyone here will have seen much to further our hunt, though I’d like nothing better than to be proved wrong, considering as you say, our leads have dried up once again,” Baeleth asserts.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 9, 2006)

Sensing Baeleth's compromise, Rhaka adds, "I'm sorry, Baeleth.  I guess I have been hitting this issue rather hard.  It pains me to see people struggle against a system that does little to help them.  And all the stories we heard about this hedge mage made it seem like they found someone to care about them.  Now this mage is gone, and I can at least ease some of the burden.  When it seemed like we had exausted our leads once again and had nothing else to try immediately, I fell back onto my desires to help these people in any way.  I meant no disrespect to the pursuit of your missing friend, either.  It has nothing to do with choosing to not follow Shadow - it has everything to do with helping when I can with what I can."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well potential mentor at least, as I haven’t managed to meet the man as yet...he was taken before I first arrived at his domicile,” Baeleth remarks with a frown. “We could try exploring near the warehouses again, as night would be the best time for people to be moved, but that would likely prove fruitless once more...as there are so many warehouses and so few of us.”


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2006)

"Rhaka," Val says, before sighing, deciding not to push the issue.  "Let's do what we can, but the sooner we follow the signs of this Shadow, the better.  Our wait last night put us behind, and we now have a fresher trail."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 10, 2006)

"I tell you what.  Let's compromise.  One of you go get a handful of berries and I'll bless them and hand them out as we go back to the hotel.  That sound fair?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 10, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well that might work, but where are we going to get berries in a city at this time of day? I’d guess most people will have packed up any stalls or such by now...”


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2006)

"Also, we're not going back.   We can't let the trail grow cold.  Now is the time to ask about."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 10, 2006)

Rhaka lifts an eyebrow in Valerie's direction.  "Not going back?  Where do you guys plan on spending the night?  Overall, not going back is preferrable, personally.  I'll merely shift my plans from providing free meals to fixing items that need repair as we go."

[Sblock=OOC]What approximate time is it, anyway?  I know we were waiting for some time (I was thinking like 2-3 hours when I wrote this post.  Plus, we'd already been to the warehouses, finding the magic shop, and then asking and finding this hedge mage.  I guess I was just assuming it was late in the day - which is why I have Rhaka responding as she is.  If this isin error, I'll happily edit[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2006)

(OOC: Completely correct--it is past nightfall now, but Valerie doesn't want to give up the chase just yet )


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2006)

OOC: Doh, I thought it was like late afternoon.  I always have trouble keeping track of time in your adventures for some reason.

"Well, perhaps we can ask around on our way back then, but I don't want the trail to get too cold.  Perhaps when we get back, we can brainstorm on things to ask the mouse tomorow if we think we can get more information."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2006)

(OOC: The disconnect may have been when you waited for quite a bit of time at the house--you guys accomplished a lot so far to day, especially including the waiting )


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2006)

Verra is happy to follow along after the others, occasionally wandering when something catches her eye or ear.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 12, 2006)

Rhaka says, "Either way.  If we can return to the motel, it will give me a time to accomplish my quest for the mouse."

[Sblock=If we go to the hotel next...]EDIT: On the way back, Rhaka looks to see if there are any berry bushes around - or if there are any berry venders she can ask for a few "nearly spoiled" berries they wouldn't mind parting with.  If she can find some, she casts Goodberry upon them, eats one, and gives the rest out to anyone who appears to be homeless or poor - especially to the children.  If no berries can be found, she looks for someone with either torn clothes or a busted tool and asks for permission to mend it.  If she can find such a person and an appropriate item, she casts mending free of charge.  If she can do both, she does so.

OOC: I see no need to RP this unless you do, RA.

Once back to the hotel, Rhaka excuses herself from the companions and announces that she will return to Valeries room in a few moments.  She then goes to accomplish her task for the mouse.[/Sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2006)

"Let us be off then," Val says. 

Val intends to see if any near the hovel heard any comotion, though she is not intent on waking anyone up to do so either.  If Rhaka needs anything, Val will ask and offer to help.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 12, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Baeleth keeps an eye out for people in the dim conditions, as they walk through the city...pointing them out to Valerie quietly as he sees them.*


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2006)

Verra kept her eyes mostly to the night sky, listening to music of the night in her head.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

*It seems that most people are gathering inside at this time in the slums, or at least not hanging around the streets.  Of course, there could be a number of reasons why.  Baeleth's keen elven eyes do spot a few of the hovels that definitely have movement inside, however, so it isn't as if everyone is asleep yet.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka](OOC: Yeah, makes sense to me that we needn't RP it out--this will come later)

*Rhaka doesn't find any bushes and the market is pretty much empty now and will be even moreso by the time they finish.  As she searches the slums, she does in fact find people with torn and broken items to fix.  Even walking alone in the slums, she is not assaulted.  Perhaps it is because of her aura of benevolence, perhaps because of her badger escort, and perhaps because she clearly carries nothing of value.  In all likelihood, it is a combination of the three.*

(OOC2: We'll wait on the hotel yet )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 13, 2006)

As they walk, Rhaka says, "It would seem like it is already late and most people are behind their walls in what relative security they afford."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Yes, that’s not surprising really, considering night generally isn’t a good time to be out by yourself, in this kind of area...due mostly to the lack of watch patrols,” Baeleth remarks as he continues to scan the area, one hand resting on the hilt of his thinblade.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2006)

"Yeah, I think it's best we wait till tomorow then.  We should rise early and get a good start on this."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

*The group heads back to Elenia's Blessing for the night.  Rhaka moves off quietly from the others.*

[SBLOCK=Rhaka]*Rhaka has little trouble locating the stables just to the side of the main building.  As she walks in, she sees Reyna gently brushing one of the horses and feeding it some mixed oats and berries from her other hand.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 14, 2006)

[Sblock=RA]"Reyna!" Rhaka exclaims.  "Good to see you here.  Your regular duties allow you to spend such time with magnificent beasts such as these.  You do your hotel a great service with your care.  I have a story that you'll likely not believe if you have the time to hear it."

OOC: Just wondering if this little side-trek is going to stall the regular game or if you have a plan otherwise.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka]"I have seen some strange things in my time here...I could probably believe it, Rhaka my friend."

(OOC: Nope--I'm 100% ready to go if anyone else wants to post )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 14, 2006)

[Sblock=RA]"Well, let me apologize for not coming down as we had planned.  My friends seemed to have other ideas and there was little I could do.  However, if you are interested, I got to speak with a very special mouse today."

As Rhaka speaks, she looks around the area for a place that would be suitable for a mouse to live.  She'll start by trying to look discriminantly, but if it seems as though Reyna doesn't care she'll look more overtly.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCk=Rhaka]"That's okay, Rhaka.  I understand.  Sometimes I just want to stay with the animals, but then there's something else I have to do.  It happens."

*Rhaka smiles.*

"Talked to a mouse?  How unusual.  What are you looking for?" she raises an eyebrow quizzically.

*Rhaka does not initially see any mouseholes evident in the stables from her first discriminate sweep of the eyes.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 14, 2006)

[Sblock=RA]Rhaka looks to Reyna and is glad that her curiosity is up.  "Well, I found a mouse whose apparent mate was killed tragically.  I wasn't there to see it happen, I merely came in after it was already deceased.  I simply just couldn't live with myself and let the mouse console herself with the lose of someone so important as a mate.  So, I used that spell I spoke of earlier that lets me talk to the animals and I found out that she's pregnant.  Pregnant of all things ... and just lost a mate!  And ... in need of a good home to boot.  Someplace safe to raise her mouselings."

OOC: Yes, I realize the mate stuff was never confirmed.  Consider that part of Rhaka using her high CHA...  [/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka]*Reyna nods.*

"Yes, I can see that.  Hmmm...well, I don't think she can stay here.  They say they don't want any mice around, but they promised me they won't put out traps or anything if I can shoo them away myself.  Maybe they wouldn't notice in the stables, though."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 14, 2006)

[Sblock=RA]Rhaka adds, "Well, I certainly wouldn't want you to get into any trouble.  Can you think of any place that would be good to keep a mouse?"[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka]"Well, I don't know.  If she lived nearby, I could probably bring her food, but most local businesses hold a similar opinion of mice.  Let's see, she has a home currently, right?  What aspects of her current home are unsatisfactory?  That'll help us find the right place for her, maybe."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 14, 2006)

[Sblock=RA]"Her current home may be safe, although it is the location in which her mate was killed.  It might be safe in the future, but it might not.  I suppose the only real danger is the fact that her mate was recently killed there and she might be risking the same fate by sticking around.  I had hoped to find a home that she could live without anyone knowing she was around, really."[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka]"Oh...any idea why her mate was killed?  A stalking cat on the prowl, maybe?  If it is truly dangerous, perhaps you could find a place near to where she lives now but in a safer location?  Around here, it is safe from most predators, so she would be okay as long as she wasn't found by any of the staff, as they would want her gone."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 14, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Once they reach the inn, Baeleth heads to the kitchen, to see if he can meet the maestro who created their meal last evening...feeling he has a little time, since Rhaka likely headed off to complete her quest for the mouse.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Baeleth]*Baeleth sees a man stocking up the pantry as he enters the door towards the kitchens.  He turns around.*

"Oops--I think you must have taken a wrong turn, sir.  You're going into the kitchens now--where were you headed?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 14, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Most fortunate then, as that’s where I was heading. I was hoping to meet the maestro who created the meal I dined on last evening, and perhaps get a few tips,” Baeleth declares, smiling.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Baeleth]"Well it could have been Eve, but..." he smirks and laughs slightly, "If you thought it was _good_, then it must have been Stefan or Thom."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 14, 2006)

[Sblock=RA]Rhaka looks to Reyna and thinks for a moment.  "I was just in the process of finding out how her mate was killed when my spell ran out and I wasn't able to fully piece it all together.  I do know that the body of the mouse was still there, so it likely was not killed for food.  Of course, the owner of the house we found the mouse in had not been around for some time, either.  I can honestly say I'm at a complete loss as to where the owner of the house could've gone, too.  But that is not your worry and certainly a conversation for another day entirely!  But it does raise another concern of mine.  If she was used to living off of the benevolence of the owner of the house - whether the owner did it intentionally or whether the owner was merely a messy housekeeper - I fear that she might not do well learning to scavange and keep watch over little ones."[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 14, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Hmm, well, if it helps, I dined in the royal suite last night, so if you know who prepared that meal...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka]"Ah, that's quite possible...hmm...well I guess you are probably moving around too much to take her safely with you and Kinjon.  I would be glad to help her, but if she was noticed, she would have to leave.  I'll try to think.  Do you have any other ideas?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Baeleth]"Ah, with the Lady Valerie?  Interesting, I didn't know she had a man in her life, and an elf too.  I'll admit I'm surprised," as he talks, a liveried waiter heads out quickly but carefully with a silver platter, "But my apologies for being intrusive.  I actually am not privy to exactly who cooked what yesterday.  However, the kitchens should be getting quieter pretty soon, so you could go in and ask them then."

"Well, I guess it's true that you could ask them _now_, even though they're busy, and they'll probably answer you, I guess."


*Alesia pokes her head into the room.*

"Ah Baeleth, can I help you?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 14, 2006)

[Sblock=RA] Rhaka pauses and adds, "Well, I had thought about taking her with me, but I fear that I have no way of guaranteeing her safety as you suggest.  Perhaps another solution will present itself into the future.  For now, however, I think that I will simply suggest that she stay where she is and deliver food to her whenever I possibly can.  I do appreciate your hearing my dilemma, though.

Now, do tell me of these horses..."

Rhaka steps up to the one she is brushing, stroking it gently with admiration of the animal.

OOC: I'm off to bed ... alarm clock goes off in 6 hours and 20 minutes and then I get to go play my bass for 3 hours.  Yay!  You are welcome to view Rhaka's latest statement as an invitation to further RP or as a place to summarize and catch Rhaka up to the rest of the party and their location.  Although ... it looks as though Baeleth has split off, too.  Anyway, I digress.  Either way, I'll be back in about 12 hours to see what you've done![/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka]"It was no trouble, Rhaka.  In fact, it is my pleasure."

"Now as to the horses, they change about whenever people come or go, but for the most part, all the ones here are noble and magnificent animals.  Some of them are sweet, some are feisty, and some are a bit nasty.  They are all different, and it is fun to meet them all."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 14, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“It’s no matter, though the Lady Valerie and I aren’t involved in that way,” Baeleth offers discreetly. “Well, I should let you get back to your work, and see what’s going on in the kitchen...”

“Oh, hello Alesia, I was just coming to see whoever created the meal we were served last evening...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Baeleth]







> “It’s no matter, though the Lady Valerie and I aren’t involved in that way.  Well, I should let you get back to your work, and see what’s going on in the kitchen...”




"Yes, I suppose you would want to go in anyway."



> “Oh, hello Alesia, I was just coming to see whoever created the meal we were served last evening...”




"Oh, I can get the answer to that for you, Baeleth.  Never fear.  You can go ahead and rejoin the others, and I'll head up to you with the answer soon, okay?"

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 14, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, I can get the answer to that for you, Baeleth.  Never fear.  You can go ahead and rejoin the others, and I'll head up to you with the answer soon, okay?"



“Well, I wouldn’t want to interrupt anyone if they’re busy, but I’d hoped to see how things work in the kitchen as well, Alesia...I’m sure to learn something by watching at least. If you think they’d prefer to be left to their work now though, I’ll head up and wait.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Baeleth]"You are, of course, welcome to do whatever you prefer.  However, it would probably be best to leave the kitchen alone, I think," another liveried servant heads out with a platter, "At least until the end of the dinner hours."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 14, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I shall bow to your understanding of such matters then, Alesia, and rejoin the others,” Baeleth says politely, whistling a merry little tune as he leaves.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Baeleth]*Alesia bows to Baeleth and turns and gives the other man a quick look, before heading off with a congenial smile.*

(OOC: Feel free to have Baeleth do more--Val and Verra should be up there, and if you guys would prefer, we can skip to when Rhaka gets back and handle her thingy out of synch )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 14, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Baeleth rejoins Valerie and Verra not too long after leaving them, whistling a merry little tune.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 14, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Rhaka]"It was no trouble, Rhaka.  In fact, it is my pleasure."
> 
> "Now as to the horses, they change about whenever people come or go, but for the most part, all the ones here are noble and magnificent animals.  Some of them are sweet, some are feisty, and some are a bit nasty.  They are all different, and it is fun to meet them all."
> [/SBLOCK]




[Sblock=RA] "And this one, Reyna?  Sweet or stubborn?  Not that it matters.  The wild deer is quite sweet and the boar is one stubborn beast.  Yet both serve a necessary role in the wild."

OOC: Does Reyna appear tired after a long day of work? [/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka]"Dream?  Oh, she's very sweet, but you're right that it takes all kinds of animals to make the world the way it is."

*Reyna doesn't appear to be too tired, although her perspiration and the dirt on her uniform indicate that she's been at this for some time.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 14, 2006)

[Sblock=RA]Rhaka replies, "Reyna, are there other horses that must be cared for?  As part of my daily soulbonding with my gods I spend a good deal of time nurturing and caring for animals.  Most of the time it is my loyal Kinjon who receives all the attention and the nurturing simply because he is not only adorable but fiercely loyal."

She kneels and scratches him hard under his chin and across his shoulders.

"But Mieliki and Lurue also desire for me to care for more than simply Kinjon.  Like the mouse, for example.  There is much power to be gained from the simple return of gratitude to all of creation in caring for the little ones.  I would be honored to be included in the care of these horses.  Might I have a brush and pail to care for any that still need it - and perhaps ease your burden this night as well?"
[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka]"Well, I don't think of it as a burden to be with the animals, but I would be honoured to have you join me.  Here, let's get you that brush and pail!"

*Reyna cheerfully heads over to a storage area and pulls out an extra brush and pail for Rhaka.*

"You can pick the horse you like best and help feed and brush him or her."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 14, 2006)

[Sblock=RA]Rhaka graciously accepts and picks out a horse that appears to have not yet been tended.  Of those that Reyna has not yet done - in order to honor the gods that made her the way that she is - Rhaka picks the lightest horse left, preferably one that is white if such an option is available.

One she starts to work she orders Kinjon to set at the end of the horse stall in which she is working, just beyond the reach of any of the horse's hooves.  She goes about her work silently, meditating and mentally thanking Mieliki and Lurue for giving her the animals to tend.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka]*Rhaka finds a light white mare to take care of, and she sets Kinjon to the side, where he watches, cocking his head curiously as he glances around at all the horses.  The horse is a bit reluctant at first, but Rhaka quickly soothes her and calms her down with gentle words and a soft touch, and she is easily able to brush and feed the mare, who is gentle and friendly, nuzzling up against her slightly.*

*Reyna glances over and smiles.*

"Well, I should have guessed it since you can talk to animals, but you're definitely a natural, Rhaka.  Whisper is finicky and stubborn--she usually won't let anyone but her owner and sometimes me near her without a fuss."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 15, 2006)

[Sblock=RA]Rhaka smiles slightly, her mind hearing Reyna but yet more focused on finishing her meditation.  In an odd and not completely well pitched "half-song" she more-or-less chants, "And thus we are blessed by the creation of the gods."  It is not too difficult to realize that it concludes a litany Rhaka often sings in her mind; and Rhaka may not have intended to sing it outloud but rather been startled out of her inner devotion and accidentally blended her inner meditation and the world around.

More directly to Reyna she adds (speaking, not chanting), "As I said last evening, there is great power within the creation.  When we are humble and embrace a position of servitude toward it, we often find that it is not we who are embracing creation but creation that is embracing us.  This is the wisdom of nature, Reyna.  It is one of many first steps if you desire to take them.  I can begin to show you the steps, but many you will - and I suspect already have - discover on your own."
[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka]"You mean become a druid?  Well, I do love animals a lot, and nature too, but don't druids have to like live in a grove in a forest or something?  Are they allowed to live in a city, like me?  Because I wouldn't want to leave all my friends here..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 15, 2006)

[Sblock=RA]"Druid?  Not necessaily, although given the right desires in your heart it would be possible.  But one need not forsake the call of the city to respect nature.  And one need not become a full druid - to use your term - to honor the creation of the gods I worship.  I suppose it even possible to own a hotel as grand as this and still respect and revere nature.  The ability to find compassion for a lonely mouse, to be nuzzled by a vigorous and lively horse, and even to wonder how birds fly can be taught to anyone with enough interest."

"If it is the power to feed the poor with a wave of the hand over berries and to make a broken woman's tool whole by joining the broken pieces together there are costs that must be accepted and certain sacrifices that do need to be made.  But in truth the powers are nothing compared to the blessings of simply learning to humble ourselves in service.  Power that is sought after only turns oneself inward.  Power that is given away allows us to embrace all things, people, and creation as a whole."

"But now I lecture you, and that was not my intent.  Please, feel free to ask of me anything you might desire.  But as you do so, if you would teach me about the rest of these magnificent beasts.  I would value becoming wise by sitting at your feet so to speak.  Tonight you are the master of this stable."

[Sblock=OOC]I wasn't sure about the whole "naming of the druid" thing.  Before I put my foot in my mouth and RPed something I didn't mean to, I thought I would ask.  Are druids in your homebrew secrative?  I mean, I know the whole PHB prohibition about teaching the druidic language to another.  But do druids try to hide their nature?  Are they a proud group and welcome the attention?  Easily identifiable?  Do you see where I am trying to go with this?

Also, I think I stated earlier in this thread (but possibly before the crash and it was lost) that Rhaka's intentions are not necessarily to teach druidic pwers ... after all, she is only a novice at it herself!  Rather, I was thinking along the lines of helping Reyna develop along the lines of - to use game mechanics terminology - skills such as Knowledge (nature), Handle Animal, etc.[/Sblock]
[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka](OOC: Yup, I see what you're getting at   Druids are proud of what they are and they welcome attention and those willing to learn their ways.  They still don't teach their language to any but initiates.  Definitely cool on the skills--Reyna already has Handle Animal as much as Rhaka, but she would be very interested in learning Knowledge (Nature))

"Oh, I think I understand...Yes, Rhaka, I would like to learn very much.  And I'd be glad to tell you about the horses.  Now, some of the patrons just came in today and a few of those aren't repeat customers, so I don't know their horses as well as some of the others, but I always ask for the names and usually they tell me.  I'd be glad to tell you everything I know about each one."

*Reyna turns to each horse, one at a time, and explains about each of them, their name, their breed, their temperament, and any other tidbits she knows.  To most people, especially those who aren't particularly into horses, this could get boring rather quickly, but Reyna's smile continues to grow as Rhaka sits and listens enthusiastically throughout.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 15, 2006)

[Sblock=RA]Rhaka waits until Reyna is finished before placing a simple hand upon her shoulder.  "You do know your horses, Reyna.  More than I do, that's for sure.  Where I come from we see more deer, elk, and even a rare moose than we do trained and bred horses.  I thank you for your wisdom.  And how many of these need yet to be grromed for the eve?"

Rhaka finishes grroming the horse as best she can, feeds it, and quickly says a quick prayer as she encourages Whisper to nuzzle her one last time.  "May you be kept in Mieliki's grace and find favor with your master for the work you so diligently give."

Assuming there are others and it isn't to late, Rhaka continues to move about, planning to help until the work is done.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka]*Whisper nuzzles Rhaka one last time before she moves on.  Together, she and Reyna finish with the horses in a few hours, Reyna listening intently whenever Rhaka has wisdom or lore to dispense.  When they are finished, both women are fairly dirty, but Reyna still leans over and gives Rhaka a hug.*

"Thanks so much for your help, Rhaka.  I guess I can go to sleep early tonight, but I'll probably stay awake a bit longer and think on the things you've told me."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 15, 2006)

[Sblock=RA]Rhaka concludes, "It was my pleasure to serve, Reyna.  I know not what tomorrow brings, but should I find myself here tomorrow I may come to the stables and meditate again.  It is calming here, much because of tonight's stablemaster."

"But I recommend getting sleep.  Early to bed is a rare gift, accept it graciously.  You'll have plenty of mundane tasks tomorrow that will no doubt give you time to think, no?"

After saying final goodbyes and re-embracing Reyna with a hug, Rhaka calls Kinjon to her side and heads up to the hotel room - assuming Reyna has nothing else to speak about.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Rhaka]"I'll look forward to seeing you again, then.  And you're right--there will always be mundane tasks tomorrow."

*As Rhaka heads back to the inn, she sees a patron harranguing Alesia as she heads up and join the others.*
[/SBLOCK]

*Rhaka heads back inside and joins the others upstairs, the stench of the stables redolent, exuding from her dirtied clothes.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 15, 2006)

Rhaka addresses Valerie, thinking nothing of her scent.  "Valerie, I do not fit in well in these places and have no authority.  But perhaps you might be interested in knowing that I passed by a patron lecturing Alesia about one thing or another.  I do not know whether it was justified or not, but I can say that it didn't look pleasant for Alesia.  Given her helpfulness last night, I thought it was good to make known."

She beckons Kinjon into the room and looks for a place to sit and relax before heading to bed.


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

"I'll make sure it's known.  Alesia has always served well here, but some guests will find fault in anything.  If you'd like, we can call for some bath water, perhaps Alesia can freshen up your clothes as well."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“I hope she hasn’t gotten herself in trouble, looking into something for me...”


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

Val turns a suspicious eye towards Baeleth, "What did you have her look into?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

Baeleth offers a wry smile as he answers. “I didn’t have her look into anything...Alesia offered when I went to look in on the kitchen. It wasn’t anything troublesome though, just the name of whoever cooked our meal last night as I wanted to meet them. I just hope she didn’t rush to do that, instead of something more important for another guest...”


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

"Well, thats not too bad.  I'll inquire next time I see her if I can," Val says.

"Ugh, I wish I had something to stop all this sweat, I just feal icky," She says, removing the bandana from her leg and patting herself down with it.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Alesia said she’d be up soon, not long before we parted ways...though that was before the incident Rhaka spotted,” Baeleth offers as he shrugs off his pack, placing it beside his cot.

“Well, bathing is always most welcome at the end of a long and difficult day, though I’m not sure how you got quite so _icky_ Valerie...”


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

"Must have been the dock workers.  Just looking at them, muscular, sweating, grunting, hard working,..." she clears her throat, perhaps a bit of red on her face, "Anyway, I think a simple wipedown would be fine, but if everyone else intends to bathe, I guess it wouldn't hurt."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well, I don’t know if Alesia will let you get away with that!” Baeleth offers with a chuckle. “Though you’re right, a simple sponge bath works too, though it’s not nearly as relaxing...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 15, 2006)

Rhaka pauses for a moment and simply adds, "Eh ... I rather enjoy the natural smell.  But I admit I come from a place where the people and animals I meet have the unusual aroma of having bathed in lakes and rivers that smell of fish and waterplants.  But considering that we are not in those parts and I am unlikely to find a bath of stream water, I suppose for your all's sake I should bath in the water this evening.  Since none of you would probably enjoy smelling like a horse, I can bathe last.  And if Alesia can do something about my clothes, that might be best ... although I have nothing else to wear while they are not on me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

*After a while, there is a knock on the door, and as soon as someone okays her to come in, Alesia enters the room.*

"Good evening, everyone.  Can I get you anything to eat tonight?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well, you can borrow my cloak while your clothes are being cleaned, if you’d like, Rhaka,” Baeleth offers, as he comes out from behind his partition.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 16, 2006)

Rhaka looks at Baeleth and innocently says, "I think that would be acceptable.  At least probably more preferencial than smelling of horses for you all.  And I do think I'll bathe last.  It's been a while since Kinjon and I played in water together.  And I doubt you all would appreciate bathing after Knijon."

Once Alesia arrives, Rhaka in part largely leaves the small talk to Valeria and Baeleth - and even Verra if she desires it.  She does add, "A few pieces of left-over meet for Kinjon would be nice, and I think all I require is a small handful of berries if you don't mind."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Yes please, Alesia, though something simple tonight I think. What do you think ladies?” Baeleth asks, turning to elicit the opinion of Valerie and Verra, as Rhaka had already stated her preference.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2006)

"Simple is fine, and I think Rhaka and I intend to bathe, and perhaps the others too.  And do you think you could see if someone could get Rhaka's close clean, or at least remove some of the smell?" Val asks Alesia.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2006)

"Certainly.  Do you want dinner before or after the bath?  We will take those clothes as soon as you are ready and see what we can do.  One way or the other, we'll have clothes for her that are good as new, don't you worry!"


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2006)

"Thank you Alesia, you're wonderful as always."

"After the bath sounds lovely"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2006)

"Very well then.  I'll run down and give them the order anyway and have them time it to finish when your bath is over, plus I'll have someone bring up the water too, so you can get started right away.  When you are ready to have those clothes cleaned, put it in this bag and I'll carry it down to see what we can do."


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2006)

"Thank you again, your services are always appriciated." 

Val addresses the others, "Anyone care if I bathe first?  It'd be nice to feel clean again."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Not at all, Valerie, go ahead,” Baeleth replies easily, as he wanders around the room, examining the portraits once again.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 16, 2006)

"I've already indicated that a position of last is preferred for me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2006)

*Shortly thereafter, a male staff member in uniform brings up the warm water and fills the smaller tub, allowing Val to bathe, after he leaves.  Then Alesia comes up a bit later:*

"I've placed your order, so just let us know when you need the water replaced for the next bather."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 17, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Thank you, Alesia, we will,” Baeleth answers, turning from examining a portrait.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2006)

*Alesia nods and heads off for now, leaving Val to bathe.*


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2006)

Val heads into the bathroom and closes the door.  She puts her clothes aside and slips in the bath, taking a little time to relax before she begins to wash up.  Eventualy she'll emerge wraped in a towel and carrying her clothes.  "Much better," she says.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 17, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“So, did you want to bathe next Verra, and if so did you want fresh water?” Baeleth asks as Valerie emerges.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2006)

(OOC: Two days later, I have decided Verra does want to bathe next )

*Verra, Baeleth, and even finally Rhaka bathe in the tub, each feeling refreshed after immersing themselves in the pure clean water and washing away the sweat and grime of the day.  Meanwhile, when notified that Rhaka is finished the bath, Alesia returns to provide Rhaka with a thin simple white nightgown.*

"We're still working on your normal clothes, so I hope you don't mind wearing this 'til the morning at least?  It may be simple, but it is soft and light, and should be just right for resting."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 19, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Assuming that Alesia is alone with Rhaka in the bathroom or Baeleth has given Rhaka his cloak ...[/Sblock]

Rhaka replies, "This will do, although nothing will feel as good as returning into my normal clothes.  Will they be ready before morning?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2006)

"We're working on them--we do hope to have it finished for you in the morning.  Please have a pleasant night's sleep, and awaken knowing we have at least have tried our best."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 19, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Baeleth hangs his cloak in the bathroom for Rhaka, before returning to the main room.*

“I have left my cloak for you in the bathroom, Rhaka, I hope it is adequate for your needs...”


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2006)

*Verra Saefael, elven telepath*

Verra wasn't concerned with her current clothes or lack thereof. Wearing a simple shift while her clothes were being cleaned was just fine with her.  Verra stayed to herself, humming or quietly talking as the baths and meal took place.

OOC: She'll just have to be out of sorts while I'm inactive for a while.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2006)

(OOC: That's Rhaka with the shift, not Verra )


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2006)

OOC: Actually Verra wore just her shift after her bath last night as well.  I figured why change


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

(OOC: Ah, that works!)


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 20, 2006)

Hearing Baeleth's assertion about the cloak and feeling a bit odd wearing the nightgown, she returns wearing Baeleth's cloak over the nightgown and looks much more relaxed.

"This will do till morning, Alesia.  Although I would like my clothing as long as possible.  I can't remember the last time I was without that clothing and not bathing in a stream or lake."

Rhaka calls Kinjon to her side - unless Kinjon is happily being comforted by another person - and nestles herself into a corner of the room, wrapping herself up tightly as she does.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

(OOC: All ready to move on to the next day?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

*Alesia comes back up with the dinner, grilled quail with rich chestnut sauce, fresh pasta salad, tomato bisque soup, and a cherry torte.*

*The four companions (And Kinjon) sleep soundly through the night, and they wake up the next morning refreshed.  When they call for Alesia in the morning, she comes up carrying a tray of breakfast, including fluffy golden waffles with maple syrup, strawberries, and blueberries on the side as well as several smaller pastries that can also be carried around for a snack later.*

*Another of the staff also brings up Rhaka's clothes.  They are not the same set as before, but they are made to an identical fit.  This set is made in the same simple style as the old one, but it is inlaid with a silvery pattern amongst the white in such a way that it matches and accentuates Rhaka's hair.  Needless to say, the new clothes are pristinely clean.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 20, 2006)

Rhaka looks distinctly indifferent toward the new set of clothes.  She accepts them from the servant - acknowledging in her mind that she must have something to wear ... and to decline them would likely be considered rude in an establishment such as this.  Secretly she vows to not spend another night here.  Changing her attire, however, she hands back Baeleth's cloak.  "Thank, you, Baeleth.  Your cloak was comfortable, and I suppose I will treasure that for as long as it takes me to replace my fur clothing.  I mean no offense to your choice of clothing, Baeleth.  I merely prefer to wear the hides of the animals in the woods to this ... fabric."  The word fabric demonstrates clear irritation in her voice as she pinches the material of the clothing she now wears.

Already upset, Rhaka only toys with the food brought up - and she does with body language that is obviously expressive of her irritation.  Rather than eat the waffles, she merely removes a simpe handful of strawberries and washes any sauce off of them before eating a few.  She is careful to save ten berries and stow them in whatever means of storage the new clothing has to offer her.  She offers her waffle to Kinjon.  "You might as well eat this, Kinjon.  Enjoy your feast, it is fitting for an animal to eat the food here."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

"You seem displeased?  I apologise for the rudimentary set of new clothes.  Your old clothes were very dirty and we couldn't finish cleaning them yet, so we had our seamstress sew this quickly working all through the night, so you would have something to wear while we finish.  My apologies, my lady.  We will make sure to return your clothes in perfect condition once we're finished."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 20, 2006)

"I honestly prefer my clothes to retain the smells of my homelands.  The smell of cleansing brings gnats, while the smell of the river drives them off.  It is impossible to commune with the bear when the stench of cleansers announce your presence a mile away.  It is impossible to allow the snake to feel at home in your arms when the smell of cleansers frightens its flickering tongue."

There is still irritation in her voice, but it softens as she adds, "I would prefer my clothes at the earliest convenience.  My clothing honors my gods.  I am willing to look past this miscomunication if I can have them returned quickly. I understand the desire to remove the strength of the smell of the horse, but why would one desire to remove the smell completely is beyond me."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 20, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“No offense taken, Rhaka, I understand your preference for that which you are used to...though your new clothing does suit your colouring perfectly,” Baeleth offers, placing several waffles on a plate, before adding some of the berries and drizzling the syrup over the top, in a rather artistic arrangement. He then slowly begins to demolish his creation, as he consumes his breakfast.

“So did anyone have any ideas for more questions for Rhaka’s expectant mouse?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

"We can return them to you by the time you're finished breakfast, then, or if you can wait a bit longer, we can have them washed again in the river and then returned."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 20, 2006)

"I can wait as long as my friends have patience."

At the appropriate time once the help has left Rhaka replies to Baeleth, "I was thinking of asking the mouse if it knew of anything the thing or person named Shadow might have dropped or lost.  If the mouse noticed something new since the struggle, Kinjon might be able to smell it out.  Although the scent trial is likely old unless it is an unusual scent.  But then again, if magics were involved there may be no scent to follow."


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2006)

Verra happily muched on waffles with all of the fixings.  She had spent much of the morning meditating and regaining her focus.  Most would find her seated in a lotus position beside her bed when they awoke.

"Perhaps more than one spell to speak with the mouse would be appropriate,"  Verra offered.  "I don't think that I can communicate with the little guy, though, I'm sorry.  I wonder if the other mouse, the familiar, perhaps, told stories of traveling to other places, maybe a workshop of the hedge wizard.  Also, I would wonder if the mouse had seen the Shadow before that fateful day . . . ."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 20, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well Rhaka, whoever took the fencing master left on foot, so I doubt there was any change in the style of abduction, if this Shadow took both men...which by the sound of the descriptions we have from both Verra and madam mouse, seems at least possible. So Kinjon may be in luck, assuming we haven’t let the trail grow cold once again...” Baeleth declares ruefully.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 20, 2006)

"Unfortunately, I did not have enough time to ask the mouse if Shadow had left anything behind last night.  I will be sure to be more specific in my questioning this day."

To Verra Rhaka replies, "I too was thinking that preparing more than one language spell would be of use, but for a different reason than you.  If we need to use them both witht he mouse, I can do it.  It will leave me less helpful in the midst of a conflict should we find ourselves in one, however."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 21, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Oh, I place no blame on you Rhaka. After all, without your presence, we wouldn’t have even been able to speak with the mouse, or likely even have thought to do so. It’s just that we seem to keep finding ourselves a step or two behind,” Baeleth remarks with a wry grin.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 21, 2006)

"I agree," Rhaka adds while she still moves about a bit awkwardly in the new clothing.  "I have felt like this whole time the truth is baiting us forward yet just out of grasp.  Not unlike the killdeer* who dances as if she had a broken wing to lure an enemy away from its nest."

[Sblock=* OOC]I'm not sure I spelled that animal's name correctly.[/Sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2006)

"We should ask around and see if anyone else saw anything.  If the mage is as well known as he seems to be, someone must have seen something." Val says between bites.


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2006)

Verra replied to Rhaka, "Let's just hope that there is no conflict then, yes?"  Verra didn't have anything else to add about the secrets of the shadow.  She figured if the attacker had been seen, there would have been more of an uproar about a missing duelist and a missing hedge wizard who was respected in the community.  

Something was not right in this town.  Briefly, Verra considered just leaving and heading back home for a while.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 23, 2006)

Looking around at everyone eating and knowing ehrself to be done, Rhaka adds, "Indeed, Verra.  I prefer to avoid confrontation anyway.  Speaking of which, shall we head out the the hedge mage's small home soon?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 23, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Yes, we’ll be on our way very soon, Rhaka, never fear,” Baeleth replies, finishing off his breakfast and gathering his gear ready to go.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2006)

(OOC: Let me know if they wait for Alesia to have Rhaka's clothes washed a second time in the river)


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2006)

OOC: Unless they reek royaly, I think once should be enough.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2006)

(OOC: They don't smell badly at all anymore, but Rhaka prefers the natural scent and complained about the washing here, so Alesia offered to wash it in the river)


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2006)

OOC: Ahh, I missed that.

"Rhaka, I think the scent will become natural soon enough once you wear them for a bit.  I think time is something always seem to be lacking."  Val says.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 24, 2006)

OOC: Waiting on Rhaka's clothes...hmm, well I suppose that depends on how long the wait will be.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2006)

(OOC: No more than two hours past breakfast)


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2006)

Or more importantly, will she walk around without clothes if we don't wait    

Keia


----------



## unleashed (Jul 25, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“You’re right, Valerie, time is of the essence in this matter. So let’s head out, and perhaps Rhaka can collect her own clothes a little later...after all, any clothes we wear will only be gathering city smells where we’re going anyway,” Baeleth adds shouldering his pack, hoping the latter part of his statement will get them out the door...without waiting for Rhaka’s own attire.

OOC: Well Rhaka apparently wants to wait for her clothes _and_ head out soon...so I say we go with the last option presented.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

*Rhaka seems unsure.*

"I'll tell you what--" Alesia smiles apologetically to Rhaka, "Let me know where you're off to and we'll have the clothes delivered to you _personally_ by Reyna just as soon as they ready.  I know Reyna would love to get the chance to talk with you anyways."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 29, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Seeing they likely won’t be on their way shortly after all, Baeleth shrugs off his pack and places it beside the door, before moving to look out a window as he waits.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 29, 2006)

Rhaka adds, "My friends seem to be quite interested in moving quickly it would seem, so I will take you up on your offer.  If that is the best that can be done to please everyone involved, I will not stand in the way any longer."

Noticing Baeleth shifting of the pack she walks to him and lifts it as best she can.  "Care to lead, Baeleth?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

"Very well, then let me know where you are going, so we can get your proper clothes to you."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 29, 2006)

Rhaka looks to either Valerie or Baeleth to offer up the location, both of them being far more familiar with giving directions in the city.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 30, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

Turning and taking his pack from Rhaka with a nod, he remarks, “I thought you wanted to leave too Rhaka, when you spoke of heading out soon while we were eating...perhaps I was mistaken though.” Moving back towards the table, he continues, “As for the clothing delivery...hmm, well we probably won’t be anywhere specific for very long, if we’re fortunate in our seeking, so Reyna may well find herself wandering the city all day, without finding us. Though if she wants to try chasing us down, we’ll be heading to the house of the hedge mage, in the poor area of the city to start with...” As he finishes, Baeleth plucks up a few berries from the breakfast tray, which he quickly tosses into his mouth, as he glances around to see if anyone else has something to say.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2006)

*Alesia nods.*

"I'll have her check for you there, and if she can't find you, she'll just head back and wait.  Is that okay?"

(OOC: Feel free to jump forward in your next post anybody, since it seems everyone is on board and we might as well move while NLF is back )


----------



## unleashed (Jul 30, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Waiting a minute or two, to see whether anyone has anything to add, Baeleth shoulders his pack once again, before leading the way back to the hedge mage’s home.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2006)

*The companions reach the Hedge Mage's house again.  This time, it seems like someone else has been inside, and some of the food has been taken from the larder.*

(OOC: Ready to go for Rhaka with Speak With Animals or whatever the others want to try too )


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2006)

"The food was likely taken by someone else, and not our Shadow.  We should see if anyone saw anything yesterday."   Val says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2006)

(OOC: Although it would be _really_ funny if he came back to steal food!  I know several players in my FtF game who would laugh and not be surprised if I told them he did--despite several successes on his part, this guy is a favourite target of ridicule by both the PCs and his superiors in my FtF game  )


----------



## unleashed (Jul 30, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Yes, I suppose we should, Valerie. So shall we split up and leave Rhaka here to talk with her mouse, with someone to watch her back, while the other pair circulate among the locals, or shall we wait and see what the mouse has to say first?” Baeleth asks, as he ponders which pairing he's suggested would make the best use of his talents.


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2006)

"Let's see what the mouse says, it's definately an eye witness," Val says.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 30, 2006)

Rhaka removes the berries that she had collected from breakfasts and sets two of them down in front of the mouse hole.  She briefly asks, "I'll only have a minute, so anyone with suggestions as to what needs to be asked are welcome."  Once the suggestions seem like enough to fill up a minute's worth of conversation, Rhaka casts the spell on herself and converses with the mouse.

[Sblock=OOC Suggestion(?)]Due to the fact that I'm on a tight schedule, it might be best to not roleplay out the conversation and rather simply have the mouse respond to the answers to any questions that the party has.  I had hoped to get a few more suggestions as to questions, but if there are no more legitimate questions Rhaka can easily chit-chat with the mouse.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

(OOC: Since they haven't given any suggestions yet, want to do some interaction for now before you leave?  If not, I'll wait for suggestions and then just output the results later)


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jul 31, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Unfortunately, I don't have long.  I still have to clean my home office ... pack ... blah ... blah ... write several thousand words ... blah ... blah .... and leave tomorrow morning.

So, it'd just be better to wait until they come up with a few suggestions.

Oh - for truly worthwhile suggestions Rhaka will burn the second Speak with Animals.  But only for seriously good suggestions.  Her inner desire is to save the spell for Reyna as a gift - but you probably already knew that.  Either way ... if it has to get burned and it reveals good info it can be burned without drawing ire from me![/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 31, 2006)

OOC: See post #363 for some suggestions from Verra during breakfast. Apparently they slipped by without much notice.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

(OOC: Okey dokey, so Verra's suggestions + Rhaka's questions are probably still under a minute barring long answers (I'll time it).  Any more suggestions or shall I just post answers?)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 31, 2006)

OOC: I'd say our time would be pretty close to being up if not a little over, with Rhaka needing to cover question/statement #1 from her own list, but I suppose that depends a bit on the mouse. So go ahead, as I don't think we're going to come up with more questions after sitting on the ones we have for a week and a half.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

*Rhaka tells the mouse what she found, and asks the mouse's name.*

_'Autumn'_

*She asks if poor people came for food last night.*

_'Stinky dirty people took the food'_

*She asks if there was anything that came around with Shadow.*

_'Huh?  Shadow smell from smelly stuff.'_

*She asks if Shadow has ever come there before.*

_'Couldn't see what he looks like, humans look the same.'_

*She asks if Snow ever talked about traveling.*

_'No'_

(OOC: The spell wears off here)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 31, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well, at least we know this Shadow had a particular smell about them. Perhaps if Kinjon starts sniffing around where Snow died, he can find a trail which leads outside, that we might be able to follow. Though it might be as simple as finding a place in this city, where refuse is collected,” Baeleth muses, when Rhaka relays the information she gained in her conversation with the mouse.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

(OOC: Note that Kinjon only has +1 to Survival, though he does have Track, so tracking old trails isn't so easy for him)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 31, 2006)

OOC: Sure, but Baeleth doesn't know that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

(OOC: True )


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2006)

"That or the stables, they never smell pleasant either," Val says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

(OOC: Note, the mouse didn't say he smelled *bad*, just that there was a strong scent.  It could have been spicy food, or strongly smelling incense or something too )


----------



## unleashed (Jul 31, 2006)

OOC: Well you should be more specific then, as smelly suggests a bad odor.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

(OOC: Blame it on the mouse   It wasn't supposed to be perfectly clear, eh? )


----------



## unleashed (Jul 31, 2006)

OOC: Wasn’t supposed to be perfectly clear...it didn’t even narrow it down much, I mean if you apply enough of anything, it usually becomes a strong smell.  That’s what happens though when there’s no interactive questioning, as we could have asked the mouse to clarify something instead of getting more information (which in this case turned out to be useless). The answer to the question asked about Shadow being here before though, could have been answered with a smell answer instead of ‘Couldn’t see, humans look the same’.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

(OOC: She must not have smelled that weird smell before either or just forgot.  I mean, she does have Int of 1 or 2 )


----------



## unleashed (Jul 31, 2006)

OOC: Yeah, but an “I haven’t smelled him here before” is far more useful than “I couldn’t see, and even if I could I couldn’t tell anyway”.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

(OOC: That's true--of course, she doesn't know what's most useful.  She's just a mouse   Rhaka has another SWA prepped if necessary (she wants to save it for later) to ask follow-up questions)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 31, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well, we really have no idea what a mouse considers smelly, so the smell could be anything, though it was probably strong considering she must have detected the scent from the floor. Then, she may have detected something at floor level that we normally wouldn’t. Hmm, considering her perspective, I don’t know how much significance we should put on what she scented,” Baeleth muses. “What do you think Rhaka, you know animals better than we do I imagine?”

OOC: Okay, enough prodding for a better response.  Though surprisingly, Autumn reacted with a smell response when asked if she noticed whether Shadow brought anything to or took anything from the house.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 31, 2006)

*Rhaka shrugs.*

"I can try to see if Kinjon can track the scent.  He has a sensitive nose, though he is much better at tracking fresh trails than old ones.  I wonder if whatever was in that unidentified pouch might be what smells?"

*Kinjon tries to pick up the scent.  He can find it inside the house, but he can't follow the trail because it is just too faded for him to manage now.*


----------



## unleashed (Jul 31, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well, I’ve said the pouch might contain some exotic component or such...though if it was that fragrant, I’m surprised we didn’t smell anything at the spice merchant’s house.”

Baeleth crouches down next to the badger, and gives him a scratch after he loses the scent. “Oh well, it was a longshot anyway Kinjon, especially after the rain.”

“I guess it’s time to see whether the locals saw anything then,” Baeleth remarks, looking towards Valerie.


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

*Verra watched through the window of the hedge wizard's home, looking to see if any took interest in there search or were watching the house when they approached.  Mostly . . . she was just people-watching.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

*It doesn't seem to Verra that people were watching the house, though there were certainly those among the poor who looked strangely at the healthy and well-dressed group of four as they were walking past.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

*Bored with trying to find something interesting outside, Verra decided to do a thorough search of the interior of the hedge wizards house.*

OOC: Taking 20 for search (total 25).  Figured she'd have the time.  If not, then just a bunch of normal searches until they leave.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 1, 2006)

OOC: We've only been at the hedge mage's house a few minutes.


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2006)

OOC: Good ta know   <Mini bump>


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 10, 2006)

Rhaka smiles lightly as a thought comes to mind.  "Perhaps if it is indeed a spice and the warehouses were packing spices we might head back to the warehouses?  Kinjon might not be able to follow a trail, but he can certainly pick up on the same smell in two different places.  After all, the bees of the field may not be able to follow the smell of clover from field to field; but once they arrive in a new field and they smell clover, they know what to do."

Rhaka decides it wise to smell the areas that Kinjon seemed to be able to pick up the scent the most inside in hopes of also being able to pick up a lingering flavor.  She makes no expalanation of her action, although it should be pretty clear to anyone paying attention that she is smelling the area.

[Sblock=OOC]If Rhaka can smell something, in the area she smells something she also breathes in a deep breath through her mouth to see if there is a residual taste - just in case the smell is  a spice as Baeleth suggests.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 15, 2006)

*Rhaka sniffs about.  If there is a lingering scent still, it apparently isn't quite strong enough for Rhaka's human nose to sense it.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 15, 2006)

Rhaka stands and adds, "Well, I got nothing.  Anyone else want to try?  Obviously there is something to smell or Kinjon wouldn't react as he did here in the hedge mage's place."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 16, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“I’ll take a sniff around, perhaps I’ll be able to identify it if it’s a spice,” Baeleth remarks, before trying to detect whatever Kinjon smelled.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

*While elves may have seen vision and hearing, Baeleth's smell is not as good as Rhaka's, and he is unable to make out the scent either.  It seems that only animals with a strong sense of smell like Kinjon can still make out the scent.  If they wanted a full description, it is possible that they could have Kinjon tell them with Speak with Animals.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 17, 2006)

Verra continued to look around, ignoring those that were sniffing around.  She was interested in her task at the moment and was treating it almost like a game.


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

"Well, perhaps now would be a good time to see if any humanoids in the area saw anything yesterday?" Val suggests.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

*Valerie searches around for information, spreading a bit of coin, but her initial foray does not reveal anyone who noticed anything unusual going on at the Hedge Mage's house--perhaps the nocturnal visitor was not visible, as before.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 18, 2006)

Realizing that they were coming up empty again and preferring not to waste any more time than necessary, Rhaka speaks.  "I vote that we head to the warehouses while the scent is still fresh in Kinjon's nose.  He is only an animal, and will likely forget it before too long, I fear.  If the scent is there, let us hope Kinjon can find it again."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 18, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Yes, we might as well, as it seems we’re at an impasse here...though it feels like we’re just running around in circles,” Baeleth offers, ready to lead the group back to the warehouses.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

(OOC: Checking _inside_ the warehouses or just outside?  Based on the house, Kinjon isn't able to follow the scent too easily outside due to the weathering of time (sadly, his Survival bonus is very low).  It might be possible to find a scent outside, but remember that it takes 1 hour to search for a trail if you fail, so it could be a suspicious several hours of searching if he doesn't get a lucky roll, or else you might just miss it)


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

"Well, that one I looked into earlier had spices... I hope he's not following my scent." Val says as it occurs to her.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 18, 2006)

Rhaka replies, "I doubt it.  I would hope that Kinjon is smart enough to have smelled it on you before - and maybe even still smell it on you now in spite of your bath.  In truth, we don't really know - and won't know - until we follow the trail."


----------



## Bront (Aug 18, 2006)

Val nods, "I'll trust him, and let's hope he's on to something."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

(OOC: Let me know about my last OOC )


----------



## Bront (Aug 20, 2006)

OOC: If I could open locks better, Inside might work.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

(OOC: Want to ask around for the full list of kidnap victims?)


----------



## Bront (Aug 20, 2006)

OOC: That's always useful too.  That might take some time though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

(OOC: Admittedly so.  If you aren't going inside, though, I'm not sure what the current plan actually is--if the plan is to sniff around random warehouses to hope for a scent, that will take a long time too (and may fail if Kinjon's inability to follow the trail for any appreciable distance out of the Hedge Mage's home is an indication)


----------



## Bront (Aug 20, 2006)

OOC: True.  Sure, why not.  My only concern is your earlier indication of Val's investagtions leading nowhere beyond the alley.

"Perhaps we should get a list of the victems if we can?  I can spend some time at that while you all sniff him out.  Perhaps Verra or Baeleth would like to join me." Val says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

(OOC: She got a fairly awful roll.  Sometimes it just helps to try again   Also, if she was willing to expose her interest and work with the guards on this one instead of just asking people throughout the city, they probably already have a list of at least some of the missing people)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Val's Inquiries]*Val asks around, including presenting herself to the local guards.  She is fairly easily able to get an audience with one of the guard captains, who asks her to come back later as he compiles a list of victims.*

"Here we are, Lady Valerie.  Sorry for the delay.  These are the people who have gone missing that we know of. There's probably more among the faceless poor.

Ander Kaillo, Merchant Noble
Leina, Priestess of Selune
Lom Grannock, Veteran
Jhyrden Fair, Fencing Instructor"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 21, 2006)

[sblock=Val's Inquiries]"Do you know anything more?  Race, or perhaps aproximate ages?" she asks.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Val]"Huh?  They were human.  No offense, but what other race would they be?  I don't have any specifics--this is just the list we scrounged up as quickly as possible."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 21, 2006)

[sblock=Val]"Well, thank you greatly for your help.  And please, send word to my inn if you find any other information," Val says.

OOC: ugh, they're that ignorant here?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Val](OOC: Nah, not totally ignorant.  It's just that Sundaria is around 90% human, and most of the other races have weird names )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 22, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]I'm assuming that Val left to do inquiries?  So I am posting here under that assumption and that the rest of us are free to head to the warehouses.  If that is incorrect, let me know and I'll change.  Also, If the party split up Rhaka would feel more safe heading to the warehouses with Baeleth, but if Baeleth wants to go with Val or if Verra wants to go with Rhaka she'd not object, too.  Simply suggesting...[/Sblock]

Rhaka heads along to the warehouses, inviting any who did not go with Val.  She assumed that Val's inquiries would take less time than her work with Kinjon at the warehouses, so she figured that Val could meet up with them when she was done.  Once she arrives, she stops along the road often, giving Kinjon plenty of time to wander and sniff around.  Any time someone appears to take objection to Kinjon being loose, Rhaka calls him over and apologizes if her badger was getting in the way.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 23, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Baeleth heads to the warehouses with Rhaka, feeling Valerie will be well protected while she is speaking with the guards.*


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2006)

Val, having gathered what information she could, heads back to find her friends.  If it's close to dark, they should be hading back to the inn.  Otherwise, she'll find them at the warehouses.

OOC: That's correct NLF.  RA will let me know when I'm back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhaka, Kinjon, and Baeleth sniff around warehouses for a while, constantly having to apologise to guards and workers because they look to be, as they actually are, sniffing around the warehouses with a badger.  Unfortunately, by the time Val reaches them, Kinjon has yet to find the trail.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 23, 2006)

Rhaka speaks to Val as she approaches once she is close enough to speak in a normal voice without yelling, "Well, I hope that you have had better luck than we have.  We haven't found a thing.  You?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 24, 2006)

"I got four names and professions, and I don't see an immediate link between them other than they are human, but most of the city is human, so that may mean nothing."

Val shows the lists she has:
Ander Kaillo, Merchant Noble
Leina, Priestess of Selune
Lom Grannock, Veteran
Jhyrden Fair, Fencing Instructor


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 24, 2006)

"Perhaps the all worked in association with the kidnappers?  The noble merchant dealt in wares that the kidnapper sold or bought, the priestess was frequented for healing often, the veteran and the fencing instructor were once comrades at arms?"

"Or perhaps they were all associated with a particular object or place?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 24, 2006)

"I'm not sure, but perhaps we can find out if Ander Kaillo had a warehouse?" Val suggests.  "At least that's less random that what we're trying now."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 24, 2006)

Rhaka allows a slight smile to cross her face.  "I nominate you to get that information.  You seem to be on a role, here."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2006)

(OOC: Let me know if Val goes to do that )


----------



## Bront (Aug 26, 2006)

Val nods, "Looks like that's me."

Val heads off to find the dockmaster.  This time, she finds a dark corner and shifts her looks to appear a bit older and sea weathered, and dons the bandana to keep her salty, frizzy hair out of her face.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2006)

*Val checks around at taverns and with any contacts she can find, and she is eventually able to determine that Ander Kaillo handles the local affairs for his father Sarlarin Kaillo, who does own several warehouses along the docks.  There's only one such warehouse in the area that Val and friends considered to be the most likely trajectory, a warehouse that serves the Kaillo general goods store 'Sarlarin's Sundries'.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 28, 2006)

Verra stayed with Baeleth and Rhaka, happy to be of some help . . . and if not, happy to be in the city and exploring.  Her eyes became distant every now and then as she waited for Lady Valerie to return with news.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 29, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> "Perhaps the all worked in association with the kidnappers?  The noble merchant dealt in wares that the kidnapper sold or bought, the priestess was frequented for healing often, the veteran and the fencing instructor were once comrades at arms?"
> 
> "Or perhaps they were all associated with a particular object or place?"



“I was thinking along those lines myself...though perhaps they were all comrades at some point in the past. A band of adventurers perhaps, as they seem to have a good mix of skills for such a venture, if you include those we’ve found as well. Hmm, if this lead doesn’t pan out, maybe we should try and find the church where the priestess served, as they might know if she spoke of or knew others on the list or those we have found ourselves,” Baeleth offers pensively.


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2006)

Val returns, waving to Verra as she spots her from a distance.  When she returns, she shares her information.  "Haven't we seen a 'Sarlarin's Sundries' before?"


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“I can’t say I recall such an establishment, though I could be mistaken,” Baeleth says, before repeating his thoughts on the people who have gone missing for Valerie’s benefit.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 30, 2006)

Rahka replies with Baeleth, "I can't say that I have heard of it before, either.  But then again, I am not very familiar with the more civilized lands."


----------



## Bront (Aug 31, 2006)

"Well, we have a lead on a warehouse.  Let's check it out." Val says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2006)

*Val scouts out the warehouse.  Along the side, she sees faded and cracking paint, proving that this warehouse is fairly old and not remarkably well-kept. The name on the side is 'Sarlarin's Sundries', but the old cracking paint is peeling away at the front of the name, revealing another layer of paint beneath that has been painted over with the letters 'Lu' in high-quality glossy paint that is still good after all this time, though perhaps it is because it was covered up and protected from the weather. In any case, the sides of the warehouse are rough stone, and there are occasional windows, though they are up along top, above the painted name. There is no back door, as the warehouse butts up against another building with only a small alley in between.*


----------



## unleashed (Aug 31, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Baeleth follows Valerie to the warehouse, wondering what they'll find.*

“Hmm, those windows aren’t going to be easy to look through,” Baeleth mutters, as he gazes up at them and the peeling paintwork. “Looks like they may have fallen on hard times though, as I can’t imagine they’d let the paint get into such a poor state without some pressing financial reason.”

OOC: Could someone see through the windows standing on Baeleth’s shoulders?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2006)

(OOC: Nope, it's fairly high up, almost at the top.  The warehouse is very tall, and likely packed with stacks of crates)


----------



## Bront (Aug 31, 2006)

"Warehouses are rarely extremely well kept, as they are more functional than for presentation," Val says, "But it does look a bit more unkempt than I would think."

Val take the time to inspect the door lock to see if she think she can pick it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2006)

*The lock is a good lock, not exceptional, but good enough to keep out Val until she becomes a bit more skilled at picking them.*


----------



## Bront (Aug 31, 2006)

"I don't think I can pick this, at least not with my current tools and skill," Val says.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 31, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well, if we can gain access to the roof, perhaps we can get a look inside. Do you think we might able to get to the roof from the building behind this one?” Baeleth asks.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Aug 31, 2006)

Rhaka smiles at Val's attempt - although the smile isn't necessarily a friendly one.  "It's just as well.  One cannot assume from a coincidence on a list of another's guilt.  And if the door is locked and we have no way of proving foul play is occurring inside then we also have no right of entering.  Going to the roof and looking down is acceptable, if it is possible to do such a thing."


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2006)

*Verra Saefael, elven telepath*

Verra walked along the warehouse, touching the paint and feeling along the wall.  During this, she was humming a lullaby.  Her mind wandered . . . then opened . . . looking for clues the others might not see.


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2006)

"I didn't try yet Rhaka, just exploring options," Val says.  "Anyone think they could bost me up to a window?  I might be able to get a peek in there."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 1, 2006)

Rhaka replies, "Ah, well.  I misunderstood your actions, then, Val.  My apologies."


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Rhaka replies, "Ah, well.  I misunderstood your actions, then, Val.  My apologies."



"Don't worry about it Rhaka.  Just remember, things are often not what they seem here in the city," Val says.  "I'm sure that there's some of that even in the wilds though."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Anyone think they could bost me up to a window?  I might be able to get a peek in there."



“I think the windows a bit too high for that, Valerie, as it’s a very tall building. That’s why I suggested trying to reach the roof, as the windows are fairly close to the top of the walls,” Baeleth replies. “So do you think there’s a chance the building behind the warehouse might have roof access?” he asks again, assuming Valerie was a little distracted with the lock when he first inquired.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 8, 2006)

Rhaka adds, "Well it is worth the try.  Perhaps that access will not be so obvious in its attempts to keep people out, and therefore it will be able to be opened with devious means."

Rhaka looks around to see if the building behind can be easily accessed.  If so, she climbs as high as possible, encouraging Kinjon to follow if also possible.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2006)

*Neither of the buildings has anything built on them to help climbing.  But either should be a piece of cake to climb if anyone throws a grapple to the top with some rope.  Still, doing so in broad daylight is asking for the guards to spot you.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 9, 2006)

Rhaka looks at the roof and then back down at the rest of the party.  "If we're going to have to use ropes, Kinjon will be left behind.  That might not be a bad thing - I can stay behind with Kinjon and try to be diplomatic with anyone that might be suspicious.  Or, we can wait until darkfall and lose several more hours.  It is hard to know which wisdom to follow in this instance.  Do we jump into the water and get the immediate shock over with or do we wait patiently by the water hole to watch what animals seek it out?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

(OOC: Kinjon is Small, right?  I suppose it would be possible to carry him with enough Strength.  Or whoever goes in can open the door from the inside to let Kinjon in)


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 9, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Or whoever goes in can open the door from the inside to let Kinjon in)



True.  But if they are opening the door for Kinjon they can easily open it for Rhaka, too.  No sense more people having to make climbing checks than necessary.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

(OOC: That's true.  Especially since if you climb while trying to be sneaky about it, there is pressure, so you can't take 10)


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 9, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Especially since Rhaka does have a decent Diplomacy mod and wouldn't be a bad choice to make a guard see things her way.  I don't know what the diplomacy mods are for the other players, and I don't really want to.  But for a first level character Rhaka's is fairly respectable.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

(OOC: Yeah, Sacred Vow is useful in that regard )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well, I’m definitely not much of a hand at climbing,” Baeleth admits, before heading after Verra as she walked along the warehouse. “Are you sensing anything at all, Verra?” he asks quietly beside her ear, upon catching up, hoping not to disturb her.

OOC: Relates to Keia’s actions in post #472.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2006)

*Verra shakes her head slightly.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Baeleth continues to shadow Verra, while the others decide on how they’re going to access the building.*


----------



## Keia (Sep 11, 2006)

*Verra Saefael, elven telepath*

Verra looked around, waiting on a decision by the others.  She really didn't have the tools to get into the warehouse, and she wasn't sensing anything around the outside.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 14, 2006)

Rhaka looks around.  "Well then it seems as though this is another dead end, then.  We cannot get in, and we really have no reason to believe we are even heading in the right direction.  Any other thoughts?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

"No, I think we have something here, I just can't figure out what..." Val says.

She ponders for a moment, "How much money do we all have?  With some better tools, I think I can pop the lock."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“I have a modest supply of coin at hand, more than enough for my immediate needs, though I would have thought Elenia would provide you with some funds to look into the disappearances...”


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

OOC: Do I have a bankroll I'm unaware of?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

(OOC: Nope--thought if you were in the capital and needed something non-suspicious, Elenia might be able to convince Daddy to get it)


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

Val shakes her head, "No, just lodging.  Excursions like this aren't realy approved by her father, so simply discrete lodging and travel is realy all I can get.  At least I convinced her to not come along this time."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“I see. Well, how much do you need, as I could probably spare at least fifty gold coins, if you require them,” Baeleth offers.


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

"Well, with luck, I can sell my old tools for some gold, and I have some myself... so we'd be close, but probably 15-20 gold short."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 15, 2006)

Rhaka replies, "Fortunately, I do not believe in such things as money.  All that I need comes from the earth and those who dwell in it."


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2006)

*Verra Saefael, elven telepath*

Verra shrugged, offering, "I used the last of my money to just get to this town.  Though you can have all that I have left if you need it."

Verra reached into her pocket and revealed several silver coins (7) and a few pieces of lint.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well, I suppose if I give you every coin I have and my rings,” Baeleth sighs, as he begins to remove his rings, “that might just do it, though it will be close...”

[SBLOCK=OOC]That would be 59 gp and change, plus 12 gp worth of jewellery. Reminder: Baeleth wears several silver rings on each hand, each intricate and finely crafted, and a silver bracelet formed of delicate interconnecting leaves on his left wrist.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Val shakes her head, "No, I can't do that to you all.  Besides, we'll need money for other things.  Mayhaps I can simply borrow a set from someone, for a few gold.  I'm sure there's a master locksmith around somewhere."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

(OOC: Wanna look?)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well, you know your people far better than I, Valerie,” Baeleth remarks, as he slides the one ring he had removed back onto his finger.


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

"You should stay around here and watch, in case someone does come here.  I'll see what I can find."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

(OOC: Will Val look for a locksmith, or a "locksmith" ?)


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

OOC: She'll probably look for both, but it depends on if the others agree to stay behind or not.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Sure, we’ll wait here and watch to see if anyone comes by...while you go have your fun,” Baeleth chuckles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

*Val looks around and eventually finds the shop of a good locksmith.*

"Hello there, miss.  What can I do for you today?" he asks her.


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

OOC: Grr, you beat me too it 

Val will shift herself into an older gentileman once she finds a quite place to do so.  She'll put the scarf under her vest like a kerchief, and roll down her pants, resulting in a more business dress style.  She'll tun in her shirt a bit more to remove any slack as well.  

Then she will try to gather some sort of official looking paper about that warehouse.

THEN she will enter the locksmith's shop.

"Excuse me sir, one of my assistant's misplaced the key to my warehouse, and I was hoping you might be able to help me get in.  I was told you were one of the best locksmith's in town."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

"Sure sir.  What warehouse is this?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

Val lets him know which one and where.  "I realy need to get in there today.  How  much for you to open it up?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

"Sarlarin's?  You're not Kaillo Sarlarin, though."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

"No, I'm managing the warehouse for him while he's away.  I'm Garvin Toleski"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

"Oh, okay.  Do you have the paperwork for that somewhere, Mister Toleski?  If so, let's head on over right now."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

"Sure," she shows him the paperwork.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

*He looks at it and nods.*

"Sign this for me then, indicating your consent and all that."

*After he signs.*

"We're good to go then.  Let me get my things."

*He heads over to the warehouse with Val.*

"Hmm...this is a good lock.  I can take care of it, though.  Give me a few minutes."

*He fiddles with the lock for a bit, and it opens up.*

"Come back with me and I'll cast this to make you a new key, okay?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

"If you don't mind, I'll pick it up later.  How much will that be?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

"Ah, you signed for it already.  Twenty gold--ten now, ten on pickup of the new key."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

"Of course," He says, giving him 12 gold.  "Thank you for your prompt service.  I'll be back later today or tomorow to pick up the key."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

"Thank you sir," the locksmith bows, "Do you want me to rig up a simple lock for you until then?  I'll need this one."


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

"No, this will be fine for now.  Thank you."

Once the man is gone, Val will look to see if anyone else is looking (other than her companions, who may be observing from a distance), before she changes back and quickly adjusts her clothing, then she goes to fetch her friends

"Ok, we're in, though we'll have to replace the lock once we're done."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Nice trick, let’s just hope it was worth all the trouble,” Baeleth remarks, stepping around a corner where he was lounging as they watched the building.


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

OOC: RA, how much of my changing did they see?  might make a difference, but you should describe that a bit


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: RA, how much of my changing did they see?  might make a difference, but you should describe that a bit



 (OOC: They see as much as their distance from you and your discreetness allows--I'm not in charge of this one--if you wanted to, you could go somewhere to hide and not be noticed at all.  If not, they might see it here)


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

OOC: Cool, She was more worried about others and didn't want to go in.

"It's a start at least," Val says, as she draws a blade warily.  "You want to go in first or shall I?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 16, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“I’ll lead, Valerie, unless you think they’ll have other measures in place beyond the door,” Baeleth offers, drawing his thinblade as he heads toward the door.

OOC: Previous post edited to add a reaction.


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2006)

"Perhaps, just be careful."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

(OOC: So they're walking in in broad daylight?  Okay--next question: Are they just going to live the big warehouse doors wide open?  Or close them?)


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 16, 2006)

Rhaka nods to Valerie as Baeleth heds to her.  She likewise follows Baeleth.  "I'll keep watch outside.  That will allow you to close the door to keep from being detected and it will preserve my sensibilities in entering a place that is clearly not for me to enter.  Plus, I'll be able to watch if anyone takes notice."

From her speech and gesturing, it's pretty clear that Rhaka is highly uncomfortable about going into the warehouse, but mostly because of her personal code not because there is any sense of danger.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 16, 2006)

(OOC: So the new plan is split up the party?  Just checking )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

OOC: Well if Valerie could change where she was, with no one but us watching I wouldn't think going in in broad daylight would be too much of a problem.  As for splitting up the group, I guess so, with Rhaka refusing to enter...though I thought we were breaking in so Kinjon could sniff around.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

(OOC: For Valerie, I figured she kind of walked away and ducked into a side alley, Clark Kent-like?)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

OOC: That's what I thought at first too, but then Bront asked what we saw, and we never really got any specific clarification about what happened...just options.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

(OOC: Yeah, I thought it was weird that Bront asked that--thus my option thing was basically "If you want them to see you, you can change here in front of everyone.  Otherwise, do the alley thing"  )


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

OOC: I didn't know if there was a good place to duck and change, but if there was that wasn't inside the warehouse, she would have .  

"If you prefer Rhaka, that may be best.  If you hear us call, come running quickly though please."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 17, 2006)

[OOC: Sorry if this exalted thing is annoying people.  But things like breaking and entering are clearly illegal even if for a good cause.  A normal good character might be able to do that saying the ends justify the means, but in my mind an exalted one could not.  Unless there is imminent reason to enter the building (saving a person's life, etc.) Rhaka can't violate her understanding of right/wrong.  Add to it that a locksmith (an innocent) was involved in breaking and entering ...

As for Kinjon, Rhaka merely wanted to sniff around the outside - or go in if a door was open.  There is clearly a difference between an all locked warehouse and one with a door open.]

"I understand, Valerie.  But I hope that you do not need my services.  Right or wrong, we are clearly not intended to enter such premises without proof of just cause.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

OOC: The exalted thing isn’t worrying me at all.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

OOC: I have no problem at all with it   Val may be a little annoyed, but she won't hold it against Rhaka, and an outside watch seems prudent anyway


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> [OOC: Sorry if this exalted thing is annoying people.  But things like breaking and entering are clearly illegal even if for a good cause.  A normal good character might be able to do that saying the ends justify the means, but in my mind an exalted one could not.  Unless there is imminent reason to enter the building (saving a person's life, etc.) Rhaka can't violate her understanding of right/wrong.  Add to it that a locksmith (an innocent) was involved in breaking and entering ...
> 
> As for Kinjon, Rhaka merely wanted to sniff around the outside - or go in if a door was open.  There is clearly a difference between an all locked warehouse and one with a door open.]
> 
> "I understand, Valerie.  But I hope that you do not need my services.  Right or wrong, we are clearly not intended to enter such premises without proof of just cause.



 (OOC: An exalted character can break the law an infinite number of times without losing exalted as long as they don't also do something evil.  In that sense, their code isn't stricter in every way than a paladin's, unless they are a Lawful Good ealted, or an exalted Paladin   Of course, if she actually thinks breaking and entering is evil, well, then she definitely can't do it, although that probably means she has a bit of a Lawful streak in her--in the forest, all the animals can use a big tree and live in it together

Oh, don't think I'm annoyed--not at all.  Just giving an FYI so you know where I stand on the matter)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

(OOC: Oh, just checking but we're not using Kinjon to sniff stuff out inside the warehouse, right?)


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

OOC: Not unless Rhaka is coming in.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

(OOC: Okey dokey)

*Entering the warehouse and leaving Rhaka outside after closing the door, the other three look around the warehouse.  It is filled with stacks of crates and does not appear to be particularly interesting at a glance.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

"Let's get searching."  Val will throughly search the area.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

(OOC: 40x80 so 128 squares.  Taking 20 in all of them?)


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

OOC: Sure, that will take, what, 4 years?   Seriously, how long will that take?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

(OOC: Over 4 hours)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Baeleth nods and begins to search as well.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

OOC: I think normal searching will do, unless we find something particularly interesting or out of place.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

(OOC: Okay then.  That takes under 20 minutes.)

*After searching the place, they don't find anything particularly interesting or unusual here.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well, it seems we’re looking in the wrong place again, unless you ladies would like to look somewhere specific...” Baeleth says, sheathing his blade.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

"If Kinjon can check for a scent in here, perhaps that will help."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

(OOC: Well, since the correct place will likely have a recognisable scent for him, that seems likely )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well perhaps you should go see if Rhaka will allow Kinjon to enter then, Valerie...even if she won’t.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2006)

Val emerges from the warehouse, "Rhaka, we need Kinjon to sniff around and see if he smells something."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 17, 2006)

Rhaka is taken a bit by surprise as Valerie pops out the door so suddenly.  She thinks for only a moment and adds, "Very well.  But only if he will go in without me.  I do not suppose it is illegal for animals to tresspass.  They have little understanding of locks and the reasons for them."

She turns to Kinjon and although she knows that he will understand little of what's to come she adds with a gesture to Valerie, "Go inside, Kinjon.  Scent."  Once they are inside she continues to watch the door from as best of cover as she can find.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 17, 2006)

(OOC: I don't think he was trained to do that trick (by which I mean following someone else into a place and then searching for scent trails on his own once inside), was he?  You may need to use Speak with Animals)


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 18, 2006)

[OOC: Very well, I can do that.  Although, people may not like the maeans.]

Rhaka casts the spell and says to Kinjon, "Dear friend, I have chosen to not go into the warehouse.  However, the people we travel with wish to see if you can go in and smell the same smell that you found in the house with the mouse.  If you desire, you may follow them inside.  I will wait for you here."

If he goes {OOC: I'm assuming that's a DM action?} Rhaka will add, "Signal them if you smell it by standing upright on your back legs."  If he goes, Rhaka also explains the signal to Valerie.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

*Kinjon yawns.*

_'Hmm...maybe there's food.  I'll check.  Want any food?'_ he nuzzles against Rhaka, hoping to be pet or at least be scratched behind the ears, _'I love you, Rhaka.'_

*Afterwards, he goes inside to sniff around, and Rhaka closes the door again and continues her vigil.  Eventually, he stands upright on his back legs in a corner of the room.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2006)

"He found something," Val says, she rubs Kinjon behind the ears and searches the area where he is standing throughly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

*Val searches the area and finds traces indicating that perhaps there is a hidden trapdoor under the crates near where Kinjon sniffed, though they must be moved to access it.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 18, 2006)

{OOC: Of course, Rhaka would have pet Kinjon and scratched him under chin at the indication of the desired affection.  She replied, "no" to the food, with an added "but go ahead and eat whatever you can catch" with a wink and a grin.  As he trotted off, she gave him a curious nudge on his backside and told him to be careful.}


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2006)

Val will look around and find the size of the door, "There's a trap door under here, get Rhaka,"  She says as she looks to see if it's locked or anything.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Wouldn’t it be best to see if it leads out of the building first or there are people down there, otherwise Rhaka will probably still refuse to come in?” Baeleth asks quietly, as he pats Kinjon for a job well done.


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2006)

Val shrugs, "Perhaps, but if we need her for what's on the other side, I'd rather be safe.  But we can't force her in."

Val seems more intent on the trapdoor than Rhaka at the moment however, so her reply is somewhat distant.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well, I’ll go see anyway. Come on Kinjon, let’s go find Rhaka,” Baeleth says to the badger, as he heads for the door.

Opening the door just a little, Baeleth waves Rhaka over before he says, “Kinjon found something, which helped Valerie to find a hidden trapdoor amongst the crates...so we'd like you to join us, Rhaka, just in case we need you when we open it.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

*Val and Verra start to move the crates in order to actually see the trapdoor, its size, and if it is locked.  This endeavour is fairly loud, but it still probably won't be heard outside.*

(OOC: Nope, not quite on opening the door   I'm going to assume Verra is kind of near Val still, since Baeleth went off with Kinjon)

*Before Baeleth can get to the door, Val is charged by a fiendish boar, causing her to stop moving crates, which allows a soft chanting to be heard somewhere above.*

*Kinjon is fairly confused, but he knows he doesn't like those boars, so he decides to attack it, charging in.

[SBLOCK=OOC]

Boar 10 + 6 = 16, Hit.
Val takes 5 Damage, 2 HP Remain.

Init

Enemy ???
Kinjon 15 + 3 = 18
Val 15 + 2 = 17
Verra 14 + 2 = 16
Baeleth 2 + 2 = 4

Kinjon's Attack 20 + 6 = 26 (10 + 6 = 16, Crit).
But...he does 1d2-1 Damage, so 2 Damage 

Val's Turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (10 hp; AC 14)*

*Baeleth continues to the door as quickly as possible, drawing his blade as he goes.*

Pulling the door open, he calls, “Rhaka, get in here, the summoner is back,” before turning and rushing back to the battle.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Don’t know how far through this Baeleth is going to get, but you can continue it over several rounds as required.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

(OOC: He gets to pulling on the door, which won't budge, this round.  Don't blame the Arcane Lock--blame splitting up in what you correctly expected to be hostile territory   He was going to lock it anyway so you couldn't escape)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 18, 2006)

OOC: Baeleth will still call out though, even if he can't open the door.


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2006)

Val pokes at the boar defensively.

OOC: Ouch, we all badly failed listen checks didn't we


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Baeleth will still call out though, even if he can't open the door.



 (OOC: Yup--penalty for moving crates )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

*Val pokes the boar defensively and skewers it badly, infuriating it.*

*Verra fires a ray of acid that melts away some of the boar's face.*

*Baeleth tries to open the door and finds it locked.  He tries to shout out for Rhaka.  Thanks to her perceptive hearing, honed in the wilds, she does manage to hear him shouting through the heavy door, but she still can't make out the words.*

*The chanting ceases momentarily, and an angry wolverine joins the boar, charging at Verra to stop her from giving Val ranged support.  Unfortunately, Val's defensive stance allows her to block the boar's tusks, and Verra's inertial armour deflects the wolverine's attack.* 

*Meanwhile, Kinjon slashes for a minor cut to the boar.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Val's Attack 18 - 1 = 17 (7 - 1 = 6, Not a Crit), Hit.
Boar takes 10 Damage, total 12.

Verra's Ray of Acid 12 - 1 = 11, Hit.
Boar takes 5 Damage, total 17.

Boar's Attack 8 + 4 = 12, Miss.
Wolverine's Attack 10 + 4 = 14, Miss.

Kinjon's Attacls 6 + 4 = 10, 17 + 4 = 21, 6 - 1 = 5, One Hit.
Boar takes 1 Damage, total 18.

Val again.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 18, 2006)

Rhaka replies, cautiously observing the door after approaching it, "Baeleth, I can't hear you!"  How much got through to Baeleth she was unsure.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

(OOC: Is she yelling it?)


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2006)

Verra will adjust away from the wolverine and fire again at the boar with a fire ray.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

(OOC: We're going to pretend you said an acid ray)


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 18, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Is she yelling it?)




{OOC: No.  Rhaka will not draw attention to herself from the outside by yelling.  I realize the assumed answer is yes, she yells.  But last time I went against my instincts and went with the assumed answer it got Kinjon trapped.  Not this time!}


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

(OOC: Okey dokey )


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2006)

Val pokes at the boar a little less defensively.

OOC: Normal attack


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

OOC: I already have movement actions posted from my previous post, and as I don't imagine Baeleth will make it to the combat this round, they should do. Of course if Baeleth will make it back, I'll post something.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

*Val lunges forward but misses horribly, causing Verra's shot to go astray as she tries to avoid hitting her ally.  Baeleth, not hearing Rhaka, moves back towards the fight.  Meanwhile, the wolverine closes the intervening distance with Verra and slashes at her with razor-sharp claws and nasty bite.  Only one attack connects, harming her significantly.  The chanting halts for a moment and a wolf appears to get rid of Kinjon, biting him and tossing him onto the floor, inciting the badger into a frenzied rage.  Meanwhile the boar fails to hit its mark again.*

*Kinjon madly attacks the boar, ripping into it more with his claws.* 

[SBLOCK=OOC]Val's Attack 2 + 3 = 5, Miss

Verra's Attack 3 - 1 = 2, Miss

Wolverine 7 + 4 = 11, 13 + 4 = 17, 12 - 1 = 11, One Hit.
Verra takes 4 Damage.

Boar 2 + 4 = 6, Miss.

Wolf 12 + 5 = 17, Hit.
Kinjon takes 3 Damage and is tripped.

Wolf's AoO 5 + 5 = 10, Miss.

Kinjon's Attacks 17 + 4 = 21, 9 + 4 = 13, 15 - 1 = 14, One Hit.
Boar takes 3 Damage, total 21

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 19, 2006)

Rhaka listens some more, but hears nothing.  She checks the door again.

{_OOC: Assuming she finds it locked_}

Tries it again and says again in a normal voice, "Baeleth?"

{_OOC: Assuming Baeleth doesn't hear cause he's moved and assuming the door is still locked_}

Rhaka returns to her original hiding position, hoping she didn't attract too much attention.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 19, 2006)

(OOC: Rhaka does indeed find it locked.  Highly unusual since the lock was removed)


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 19, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Rhaka does indeed find it locked.  Highly unusual since the lock was removed)




{OOC: Aye.  Grrrr. I mean.  Yep.  Unusual.  But ... they've already confirmed there is no other way in and she is worried about drawing attention to herself with nobody out here to help.  Need we go back to the 'Rhaka's really kinda useless in combat' conversation?   }


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2006)

Verra adjusts and fires again.


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

Wash, rinse, repeat


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 21, 2006)

*Verra shoots a thin ray of acid and burns the boar, bringing it to its knees, though it continues standing ferociously.  But then Val impales the boar with a powerful lunge, causing it to spasm and fall, collapsing to the ground and vanishing in a puff of crimson hellflame and acrid smoke.*

(OOC: 
Verra 13 - 1 = 12. Hit.
Boar takes 5 Damage.

Val 15 + 3 = 18, Hit.
Boar takes 10 Damage and Dies!

Baeleth's Turn)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (10 hp; AC 14)*

*Baeleth moves nimbly into combat, striking at the wolverine with his thinblade...assuming he can find a clear path.*

“We’re trapped in here...the door has been locked.”

[SBLOCK=OOC]Flanking the wolverine if possible; +3 melee [1d8+1; 18-20/x2; piercing; elven thinblade]; will attack the wolf if he can’t find a path, again trying to flank.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

Val looks around to see if she can figure out where the chanting is coming from, while trying to help Baeleth flank the wolverine.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

*Baeleth stabs the wolverine with his rapier, causing it to go into a vicious maddened rage.*

*Angrily, it tears into Verra and cuts her down, then turns for Baeleth, barely missing him with a terrible bite.*

*Meanwhile, the wolf tries to bite Kinjon but can't quite snap its jaws around the little badger.*

*The chanting momentarily stops as an evil badger appears to flank Baeleth, hitting him for a minor scratch.*

*Val isn't sure exactly where the chanting is coming from, but it is definitely up from one of the nearby stacks of crates to her right.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Wolverine takes 4 Damage.
Verra takes 9 Damage, down to -8.

Baeleth takes 1 Damage.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: No attack for Val?  That was the point of flanking, sorry.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (9/10 hp; AC 16)*

*Baeleth cautiously watches the creatures that surround him as he strikes again at the raging wolverine, obviously intent on skewering it, after watching it tear into Verra viciously with it’s claws.*

“Verra, no! Where is that damned summoner!” he shouts.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Fighting defensively, flank if possible; -1 melee [1d8+1; 18-20/x2; piercing; elven thinblade][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: Yes, she gets an attack--just not until you declare it )

*Val and Baeleth both pierce the wolverine, Val's attack dealing an amazing amount of damage, and Kinjon helps too, but it doesn't seem to go down quite yet.  Baeleth's defensive-mindedness saves him the first claw slash, and it seems too injured to do much more.*

*Unfortunately, the wolf hits Kinjon, though he is only staggered, and even the evil badger can't quite bring him down.  Still, he is grievously hurt.  Meanwhile, a big evil rat appears and attacks Baeleth, managing to hurt him slightly.*

*Cursing, the summoner reveals himself by launching forth three tiny orbs of acid, one at each of his foes.  He misses Val somehow, but Kinjon is badly scarred by the acid and falls unconscious and Baeleth is harmed but still able to continue to fight.*

(OOC: Wolverine takes 17 Damage, then 6 Damage, then 8 Damage and is staggered.

Kinjon takes 5 Damage then 1 Damage then 1 Damage and is staggered at -2

Baeleth takes 2 more Damage, total 3

Kinjon takes an Additional 5 and is unconscious at -7.

Baeleth takes another 4, total 7.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

"Rhaka, get in here quickly!  Verra and Kinjon are down!" Val calls, as she draws a dagger and throws it at the sorcerer.

OOC: Idealy wait for Baeleth to attack, then throw, or step back and throw if the wolverine is still up by then.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (3/10 hp; AC 16)*

*Keeping his defensive stance, Baeleth tries to finish the wolverine...hopefully freeing Valerie to move.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

*Baeleth's defensive stance very nearly foils his attack, but thanks to a combination of the wolverine's rage and its sorry state, he does barely manage to connect, bringing it low, as it vanishes in a puff of acrid crimson smoke.  Val tries to throw a dagger at the summoner and misses horribly.  The wolf hits her and knocks her unconscious.  The badger moves over to attack Baeleth and misses, as does the rat.  The summoner grins with a cocky smile.*

"And now you die for interfering," he pronounces, fairly certain that his three summoned creatures can take care of one annoying and badly-injured elf.

(OOC: Wolverine takes 4 Damage.

Val takes 5 Damage and drops to -4.

Baeleth's Turn.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

Val valiantly attempts to clot on the floor.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (3/10 hp; AC 14)*

“Interfering in what?” Baeleth shouts, as he tries to bring down a stack of crates on his foes in desperation.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: Which one?  The one that the summoner is standing on?  If he does that, it may also fall on him as well.  Actually since he's surrounded now, that's going to be true no matter what he picks.)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (3/10 hp; AC 16)*

OOC: What no AOOs for creatures moving to surround him?  Fine, he'll just continue to fight defensively with his thinblade until he falls.


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: I think he ment buy crates.  I like dumping the sommoner.  Sure, you may die, but he could break his neck in the fall...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: That's correct Bront.  Baeleth is surrounded by crates.  Any stack he pushed that would hit his enemies would also fall on him, though admittedly his Reflex saves are probably pretty good compared to Wizards and random animals )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: Well apparently Baeleth isn't close enough to the crates on one side, as the creatures could move around him without suffering AOOs, and since he can't move without getting jumped by all three, I thought the choice would be obvious. He'd pull down whatever crates he can reach from where he is to best effect...there really isn't a choice available as to which crates IMO.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: He can reach three stacks without AoOs by taking a 5-ft step.  One of the three has the summoner)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (3/10 hp; AC 14; Reflex +2)*

OOC: He'll try to pull down the stack with the summoner then...and no his reflex save sucks vs. any of the animals (+2 vs. +5 on every single base animal he's still facing).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: Oh right--no Grace yet  Well the save DC isn't so high, so let's see   I'm assuming a full-round action)

*Baeleth slams into the crates on which the summoner is standing and pushes hard, and they begin to fall.*

"Wh...damn!" the summoner yelps, as he falls to the ground hard and is quickly covered by crates.

*Besides the summoner, the wolf is also trapped underneath crates, but Baeleth, the rat, and the badger only take minor damage.*

*The angry animals scramble out of the crates, but it is all they can do to move up near Baeleth, not attack.*

(OOC: Summoner takes 14 Damage, then 5 Damage.  
Wolf takes 6 Damage
Badger takes 2 Damage and is enraged
Rat takes 1 Damage
Baeleth takes 1 Damage, total 8

Extricating oneself from the crates is only a move action, since he isn't actually trapped.  It is still difficult terrain, so each square counts double and no five-foot steps.  Still, the enemies are right next to him now.)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (2/10 hp; AC 14)*

OOC: Of course not, we’re only first level.  Otherwise he may have had a _shield_ spell active for a bit more AC. 

*Pulling himself out of the crates, Baeleth thrusts at the rat as soon as he gains his feet.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]+3 melee [1d8+1; 18-20/x2; piercing; elven thinblade][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

*Baeleth skewers the rat (I assume defensively) from the high ground and sends it back to the abyss.  The badger, which is enraged and has far more attacks than the rat, attacks Baeleth, but it doesn't manage to hit (thanks to the bonus from fighting defensively--thank me later ).  The conjurer and wolf try to struggle free.  Both fail, the conjurer failing miserably.*

(OOC: Rat takes 6 Damage.  Baeleth barely manages to avoid a staggering blow)

EDIT: You are LUCKY I rolled that before you edited to include that you weren't fighting defensively    By the way, I suggest moving next round so it doesn't get a full attack on you--unlike you, it has more than one


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (2/10 hp; AC 14)*

OOC: I didn’t add anything, just edited in a backet I missed from the SBLOCK...you’ll note I’d posted his normal AC in the title. Anyway Baeleth couldn’t have been fighting defensively, as it’s a full-round action. 

*Baeleth thrusts at the badger, before backing away.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Attack +3 melee [1d8+1; 18-20/x2; piercing; elven thinblade] and move 10 feet away (20 ft. move).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: Zounds--I thought you could fight defensively as long as you attacked.  I've been playing it wrong this whole time!  GM error in your favour )

*Baeleth hits the badger very slightly in what was almost a spectacular hit, and manages to keep his balance as he heads down the crates.  The badger, however, is not so lucky, managing to trip and fall, picking itself up but unable to both close with Baeleth and attack.  The conjurer and the wolf fail to extricate themselves once again.*

(OOC: Baeleth threatens to crit but fails with a 12 to Confirm. Badger takes 4 Damage, total 5.  

By the way, I will take this isolated example of IC not hating you to make the claim that IC does not, in fact, hate you 

Hmm...that was going to be a natural 20 for the badger too.  Stupid Balance check!  You'd think a DC 10 check would be cake.)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (2/10 hp; AC 14)*

OOC: Sorry, you’re right, you can do it on a standard action...silly me.  But since I wasn’t intending on doing it anyway, it’s still a GM error in my favour.   Maybe IC only hates Trayah. 

*Baeleth repeats the same strategy, as it seemed to work even better than he’d thought.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

*Since Baeleth managed to clear the crates but the badger didn't, just barely, the strategy works even better than usual, as he can take a defensive step back without provoking an attack.  If he had actually struck the badger instead of nearly fumbling, it would have been a perfect manoeuvre.  Fortunately, the badger also misses, and Baeleth's next strike is the last he needs, cutting into the badger and banishing it to the Abyss.  And a good thing, too, since the wolf _finally_ manages to unpin itself and scrambles on top of the crates, though still a goodly distance from Baeleth.  He gets the feeling he might be able to evade it until it disappears from this distance, if he doesn't care about his dying comrades, that is.*

(OOC: 1 but not a Fumble for Baeleth, miss for Badger, then Baeleth strikes for 7 Damage and ends it)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: Look at that, the power of suggestion...I'll assume that the mention of Trayah at the start is supposed to be Baeleth.  Could Baeleth go another way to get to his comrades just as quickly?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: Baeleth can get to his comrades easily enough, but that's back near where the wolf is, so if he wants to run around and evade it, he can't go back there)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: So the wolf is not going to try and get to him, it's going to hang around back there?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC:  It will almost certainly chase him, but it's going to take a while to get out of the crate area, so even if he takes a back route that circles back, it will by necessity still be around the same place by the time he finishes the circle, if you know what I mean

In other words, the same slowing effect that gives him a good chance to outrun it for now also makes a 'circle back' strategy less effective, since it is slowed and will still be around the same place when the circle ends.)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: Yep, I get you, but without the balance checks and needing to fight the wolf right now he'd probably get there a lot faster, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: Right--he can get to Verra easily this round, though he can't try to stabilise her yet.  Val is trickier--crates fell on her, so he'll have to dig her out.)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (2/10 hp; AC 14)*

*Baeleth unshoulders his bow and fires at the wolf.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]+3 ranged [1d6; 20/x3; range 60 ft.; piercing; shortbow]; who knows maybe he’ll kill it with one shot [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

*Baeleth drops his sword to the ground, draws his bow, and fires at the wolf.  While his arrow does strike true, the wolf doesn't seem to mind it much, as it clambers on top of and then down the boxes, slipping on them but making up for that with its decent speed.  Still, it doesn't manage to escape the boxes just yet.*

(OOC: Wolf is hit for 3 Damage)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (2/10 hp; AC 14)*

*Baeleth then takes off in the other direction, as he tries to get around to Verra...hoping he can lose the wolf in the maze of crates.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: His sword is still on the ground there.  That is okay, right?)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: Has he got time to pick it up and still get away from the wolf? If so can he get far enough away that it may not see him?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: If he picks it up, he can go around the corner and the wolf will barely not be able to follow and attack.  However, it will be hard to shake the wolf so much that it can't even follow at all, no matter what he does.  The only chance is with the double move, and even that isn't a sure thing)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: So you're telling me, that even if he gets out of sight of the wolf, it will still be able to follow him unerringly?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: Sort of.  The reason a single move around the corner is no good is that the wolf can move up to the junction, see him on one side or the other, and use the second move to go that way (though not attack).  A double move has more promise, as if the wolf doesn't hear him, it might not pick the right way to go.  Moving silently would help with that)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: Which is exactly why Baeleth wasn't trying a single move. Hmm, just checking, but that wolf has been around 9 rounds right? (4 rounds of attacks, 4 rounds escaping from under the crates, and 1 round moving towards Baeleth).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: Yes indeed it has.  So double-move fleeing?)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: Yep, time to flee and leave his blade behind.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

*Baeleth takes a quick serious of moves, ducking around the corner, heading around and back to circle to Verra's position.  Fortunately, the wolf doesn't hear which way he went, but unfortunately, when it picks at random, it picks the right way.  Thus, it is bearing down behind him, as he makes another double move around a corner and reaches Verra, forcing the wolf to move as well to keep up, though now it is right next to him.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: Didn't you say earlier he could reach Verra in one round?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: Yep.  Easily.  But not if he wanted to duck and weave around so the wolf might have lost his trail.  Don't worry though--she started at -8, so she's either dead or not by now )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (2/10 hp; AC 14)*

*Stepping back from the wolf, Baeleth fires at it again as he has little choice.*

OOC: Yeah, I’d already guessed that, but why would Baeleth go to Verra and trap himself with the fallen crates at his back, if he knew the wolf was still breathing down his neck...seems a stupid decision, unless it was unavoidable.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: I dunno.  Were I you, I'd have him do full defense.  You don't have to listen to me though )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (2/10 hp; AC 18)*

OOC: Hmm, I always forget about that one...okay, you twisted my arm, but I’d prefer to use total defense. 

*Stepping away from the wolf slightly to give himself room, Baeleth just tries to keep the wolf’s teeth from him in a last ditch effort to survive.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

*The wolf barely misses Baeleth, but only because he turns every iota of his effort onto defending.  And with that, it vanishes in a puff of acrid smoke, its time expired.  The sound of the summoner _still_ struggling with those damn boxes is the only remaining thing audible.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*While he’d like to rush over and kick the summoner a few times, Baeleth first checks on his companions....starting with Verra, then Valerie, before trying to find Kinjon.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

*Verra seems to be alright, but Valerie and Kinjon are buried under crates, so he'll have to dig them out first.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (2/10 hp; AC 14)*

OOC: I know they’re buried under crates, I just thought I’d make it simple and give you an order so you could automate the process of digging and checking. At least until the summoner manages to get out, and then he gets an arrow in the head. 

*Baeleth places his bow within easy reach as he starts to moves crates in search of Valerie.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

*After digging for a while, Baeleth is about to reach Valerie when finally the summoner breaks loose (took him long enough to roll a 17!).*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (2/10 hp; AC 14)*

*Grabbing his bow, Baeleth fires at the summoner.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

*Baeleth's attack misses, and the summoner climbs atop the crates and fires a tiny glob of acid at Baeleth.  The cantrip strikes, but barely hurts at all.*

(OOC: Baeleth misses (his Strength may not be good, but his AC isn't *that* terrible ) and takes 1 Damage.)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (1/10 hp; AC 14)*

*Scowling as his arrow fails to strike the summoner right between the eyes, where he’d aimed, Baeleth fires again...before ducking behind some cover (if there’s any available).*

OOC: One more level and his AC would be a lot better.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

(OOC: Oh, I meant the Summoner.  You're unlikely to hit him with that +3 of yours, at least without a touch attack.  A grapple, on the other hand, well, you saw what happened when those stupid crates tried to grapple him  )

*Baeleth misses again, and ducks behind the crates.  The summoner sees how injured Baeleth is and draws a dagger, as he climbs down the crates to the floor.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (1/10 hp; AC 14)*

OOC: Yeah, really good option, except he gets to strike at Baeleth first, and one hit will do it. 

*Watching his arrows flying wide of the mark, Baeleth drops his bow and tries to wrestle the summoner to the ground.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Grapple +2[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

(OOC: Would have been better before he drew the dagger.  Regardless, his bonus to hit with that dagger in melee is not stellar)

*Baeleth leaps out from behind the crates at the summoner, who slashes ineffectually with his dagger.  It looks like Baeleth has him in a grapple when he vanishes and reappears a short distance away, tossing his dagger, which appears to be an athame covered in dried blood, at Baeleth, but Baeleth barely dodges the dagger.*

(OOC: 10 + 0 = 10, Miss.

12 + 3 = 15, Hit.

3 + 2 = 5 vs 7 - 2 = 5, Success for Baeleth.

8 + 4 = 12, Miss)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (1/10 hp; AC 14*

*Baeleth moves to wrestle with the summoner again, hoping he doesn’t manage slip away this time.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

*Baeleth fails to get a hold of the summoner, who moves over to his fallen dagger and grabs hold of it, turning to face Baeleth, but unable to throw the dagger again just yet.*

(OOC: 17 + 3 = 20, Hit.
1 + 2 = 3 vs 15 - 2 = 13, Fail)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (1/10 hp; AC 14)*

*Shaking his head as the summoner manages to slip out of his grasp, Baeleth trys to restrain him again.*

OOC: Repeat until we end it one way or the other.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

*Baeleth dodges another dagger slice and grabs the summoner, who struggles but cannot escape.*

"Dammit--no!" he shouts, wriggling and struggling but unable to escape so easily.*

(OOC: AoO 11 + 0 = 11, Miss.

Touch 13 + 3 = 16, Hit.

Grapple 14 + 2 = 16 vs 12 - 2 = 10, Success

Grapple 3 + 2 = 5 vs 5 - 2 = 3, Fail to Break Out

Going to Pin?)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler (1/10 hp; AC 14)*

*Now that he has some control over the summoner, Baeleth tries to pin him.*

OOC: Have you rememberred to do unarmed damage to the summoner when Baeleth succeeds in grappling him?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

(OOC: I always forget to do that on the initial grapple to get someone in the grapple.  That's 5 more)

*Baeleth tries and fails to pin the summoner, who curses:*

"Hedradiah's eyes!  Lexi is going to be incensed--I lost to a bunch of weak idiots..." and with that, his necklace glows and he vanishes, and Baeleth's arms close on only empty air.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Baeleth curses as the summoner vanishes, before he quickly finishes digging Valerie out and checking on her condition.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

*Valerie wasn't too far unconscious to begin with, but now she is in far worse condition that before, on the brink of death.  Fortunately, she seems to have stabilised.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Leaving Valerie where she is, Baeleth tries to find Kinjon and dig him out too...wondering if the brave badger has been so lucky.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

(OOC: The brave badger has a decent Con score, unlike the rest of the party --he just needed to have about average luck to live)

*Baeleth finds Kinjon near the edge of the crates, barely caught under any.  The badger is stable, but so near to death's door that Baeleth has a feeling that even moving him from where he lies bears a risk of opening the wounds enough to kill him.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Leaving Kinjon where he is, Baeleth collects his thinblade before going to the door once again to see if he can open it now.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

(OOC: Arcane Lock is Duration Permanent  )

*The door is still locked.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

OOC: Like Baeleth knows what’s up with the door...though he could guess. 

“Rhaka, are you out there?” Baeleth shouts.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

*Rhaka hears Baeleth shouting something again.  Maybe he finally realised he heard her!*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 24, 2006)

Cautiously, Rhaka comes out of hiding and this time rather than yelling merely takes her hand and raps solidly upon the door three times.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

*Baeleth hears three knocks.*

(OOC: Knock knock knock.  Here's a knocking indeed.  If I were a porter of Hell's Gate, I'd have old turning the key...Knock knock knock.  Who's there in the name of Be'elzebub?  Who's there in the name of...the other...devil's name? )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

OOC: Is there a gap at the bottom of the doors?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

(OOC: Nope)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

OOC: Are there no gaps around or in the centre of the doors at all? Can Baeleth get to the windows, and if so do they open or would he have to break one?


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 25, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC] Didn't the locksmith take the lock with him?  Wouldn't that make a hole that we should've been able to talk through this whole time? Locksmith's Attempt
[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

(OOC: No gap--whoever built it must have been worried about a lockpick slipping something through to unlock it.  The windows are up high, so if he has rope or feels lucky, he can go there.  He'd have to break the window, though)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

Baeleth knocks three times in return, before shouting each word individually as he tries to be heard, “We... are... trapped... guess... magic... holding... the... doors... shut... everyone... except... me... down... but... okay... will... have... to... find... another...way... out... wait... there...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 25, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]No comment on the hole left when the lock was removed by the locksmith?[/Sblock]

[Sblock=If Rhaka hears]Rhaka knocks three more times[/Sblock]

[Sblock=If Rhaka doesn't hear]Rhaka does not reply to the knocks, instead waiting for more instructions.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

"We...............holding.....................down...but...okay......have......find.........out........."

(OOC: Rhaka hears the above--the locksmith removed some mechanisms, but it was not a simple lock, so it didn't involve simply removing a chunk of the door )


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 25, 2006)

Rhaka still knocks three times in reply, figuring that Baeleth is alright.  Unless Baeleth knocks, she returns to her hiding spot.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Guessing Rhaka heard and understood, Baeleth heads back to uncover the trapdoor and see where it leads.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

Baeleth finishes uncovering the trapdoor, and he sees that it leads down into a tunneled passageway that branches off in two directions.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Hunting through the backpacks of his companions, Baeleth comes up with two sunrods from Valerie’s pack to take with him for light, before he shoulders his bow and heads down the left corridoor.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

*He continues downward, and the corridor turns and descends before branching in two again.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Finding the passage heads deeper, he retraces his steps and tries the other direction...to see if it might head to the surface more quickly.*.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

*Going back and taking the righthand passage, it continues until eventually he reaches a dead-end with a rune on the ceiling.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

OOC: Has Baeleth ever seen anything like that rune before?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

(OOC: Nope. )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Not really wanting to touch an unidentified rune, as even if it is the exit he has no idea where it will take him, Baeleth goes back down...hoping there’s a more conventional exit somewhere off the other branch. When he reaches the branch he was at before coming here, he looks first to see if either choice heads upward or at least not fuirther down.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

*Left heads up.  Right heads down.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Seeing the left passage leads up, Baeleth follows it.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

*Eventually it also leads up to a dead-end with a rune.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Guessing they must be the only way out after all, Baeleth steps under the rune and tries to touch it.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

*His hand goes through the rune and the ceiling nearby as well.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Chuckling at his own fear, Baeleth feels around to see if he can find some method of climbing out, hidden by what is apparently an illusion.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

*Baeleth feels an edge where he can pull himself up.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Baeleth cautiously pulls himself up, trying to get a glimpse of where he’s going to see if it’s safe.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

*Baeleth pulls himself up into a small alleyway between warehouses.  It seems safe enough.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Baeleth looks around to see whether there are any marks identifying the location of the entrance in the alley, if not he’ll mark it with feathers torn from an arrow as well as the head of the same arrow, before heading out to look for Rhaka.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

*There are absolutely no marks.  In fact, when he feels around, he can't even be sure exactly where the exit is any more.  The ground seems solid everywhere.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Baeleth tries counter what he believes is an illusion, by attempting to lower himself back down where the hole was.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

*It fails.  He slams into the ground and it hurts.*

(OOC:  )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Cursing his ill luck that it was only an exit, Baeleth tries to find another illusion covered area in the alley, hoping the entrance is nearby.*

OOC: Slams into the ground? When he tries to _lower_ himself back in.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

(OOC: Well it didn't work when he just walked over the area and stepped down, so I figured you meant he was going for the "I disbelieve the illusion and keep pushing down no matter what!" option )

*Baeleth can find nothing of the sort, and in truth, based on the way the tunnel spans and then dead-ends, it would be pretty much impossible for there to be another one here anyway.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Finding nothing he goes in search of Rhaka, trying to determine where the other rune in the righthand passage would be relative to the warehouse.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

*Not studied in either Geography, Dungeoneering, or Survival, he can't really place the other rune at all.  He does, however, find Rhaka at her post outside the warehouse.*

(OOC:  Now you're _both_ locked out!  If he comes back from his escape plan and finds his victims are still there, he's going to have quite the chuckle )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

OOC: That’s because Baeleth hasn’t made 2nd-level yet, when he would have taken Geography at least. Well, you will use magic we can’t possibly counter at 1st-level, when _hold portal_ would have done the same job.  

“So Rhaka, do you know if the door is held by magic?” he asks as he looks at the door, “Nevermind, it must be...I think we should hurry back to the inn and see if they can get us something which might help us to get in, as the way I came out was one way. Plus we’ll need help carrying everyone, as they're in a bad way...though I’ll try the door one more time before we go...”

*Baeleth heads over and pulls on the door again, to see if he can open it.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 25, 2006)

Rhaka nods, noting his bad condition but sensing his urgency.  She to tries to help Baeleth open it.

"I do not know for certain it is magic, but I do have a spell that will tell me as such.  Like you, I assumed it was magic since the lock is gone."

She will also follow Baeleth to the inn if he desires to go, inquiring about Valerie, Verra, and Kinjon along the way and hopefully getting the full story.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*When he gets the chance, Baeleth conveys the following to Rhaka.*

“Oh, I thought you’d heard me, they’re all still alive and stable, but I couldn’t risk moving them as they’re not in the best of shape. As for the combat itself, Verra fell to a wolverine’s claws, Kinjon was brought low by an acid orb from the summoner, and Valerie was taken down by a wolf. It was the damned summoner again and he conjured more creatures this time, but between us we  managed to finish off everything, except the wolf, which I barely managed to avoided until it’s time here ran out. After which, the summoner managed to escape from under some crates I’d tumbled over...I managed to grab him, but then he disappeared right out of my hands. Kinjon was very brave though, he charged the boar and then kept the wolf occupied for a time...he likely saved us from all falling in there.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

*The door refuses to open.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 25, 2006)

"Can we not get in through how you got out?" Rhaka asks, a bit of suspicion in her tone.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 26, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“As I said already, the way I got out was one way...I tried to go back through, but it was solid on this side. We can go check the area with your spells if you’d like, Rhaka, though we’d best make haste if we’re going to get them out before the summoner returns...” Baeleth says in exasperation.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 26, 2006)

Rhaka nods.  "Lead me there.  It is worth spending a few seconds to potentially save minutes or hours.  If we find nothing, then we'll go an hurry back."

When Baeleth leads her back, She casts detect magic and concentrates long enough to determine if there is anything there and if there is what it is.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 26, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Baeleth leads Rhaka back to the alley where he emerged from the passages, so she can check the area with her magic.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2006)

*Rhaka finds no auras.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 26, 2006)

"Well, nothing is here." Rhaka adds.  "Guess we go get help, then.  Someone who can defeat the magic of the door?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 26, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

‘Yes, either someone or something...hopefully the inn staff can point us in the right direction if they can’t help us directly, as we both know little of this place.”


----------



## Keia (Sep 26, 2006)

*Verra Saefael, elven telepath*

Verra dreamt . . . as she is wont to do while unconsious or worse.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 26, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Rhaka and Baeleth will head to the inn, unless another option is presented.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2006)

*Rhaka and Baeleth return all the way back to the inn.*

(OOC: Okay, I'm also going to give XP for the summoner.  Everyone except Rhaka gets 800.  Rhaka gets 400)


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2006)

OOC: Does that mean we wake up?   Also, do you have the previous XP awards?  I don't.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2006)

(OOC: No--no insta-leveling   Just XP.)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 27, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Rushing into the inn in his bloody state, Baeleth heads for the reception area...interrupting anyone who might be speaking, as he doesn’t have time for politeness.*

Feeling urgency is more important than discretion right now, Baeleth says to whoever is there, “The lady Valerie is trapped and injured, caught behind a magically sealed door...do you know of anyone who can get through such an impediment?”

OOC: We received 175 XP for the fight in the alley...so we couldn’t level anyway.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2006)

"Unseal a sealed magic door?" Master Tham asks from behind the front desk, "That isn't easy.  As far as I know, it's one of the few cases where the magic required to break the spell requires more talent than the magic required to set one up.  Or at least that's what the Wizards from the capital told me when they set up the Arcane Locks for me in my inn, and a pretty penny they charged for it too."

"You could get someone from the capital, but that might take too long.  If you've got a knack for the magic yourself, you could try to buy a scroll off a merchant too, I suppose."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 27, 2006)

Rhaka replies to Baeleth, frustration evident.  She knew she didn't have any money, and the rest of the party had spent their reserves on the infernal locksmith.  Yet she tried to keep her tone and volume to that which only Baeleth can hear.  "Perhaps Snow's home might have such a tool?"

She looks only all to ready to move to another route to get what they need - and quickly.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 27, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Knowing he couldn’t possibly afford a scroll necessary to break a magical lock, even if he could with his not quite complete magical training read it, Baeleth grimaces at the choices left to them.*

“Could you at least send a coach we could bring her and a few others back in, as we’ll have a hard time carrying them if we do manage to reach them?” he asks Master Tham, before continuing with another question much more quietly...a hint of desperation his his voice. “Hmm, well if magic to defeat magic is out of the question, perhaps brute force will have to do. I don’t suppose you know a number of burly men, who might be equipped to demolish a heavy door in short order...do you Master Tham?”

Turning to speak quietly to Rhaka, as Master Tham mulls over his questions, he says, “Well I’d prefer we don’t waste time traipsing halfway across town, on at best a slim chance, as we didn’t find much there before...but it might be our only choice if Master Tham can’t help us.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2006)

"Ugh, that sounds like dirty business..." Master Tham admits, "However, if you _must_, have you considered a grappling hook and rope to go in through the windows?  Magically locked doors are almost impossible to break down compared to normal doors."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 27, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well I wouldn’t normally ask about such avenues, but my friends lives are at risk...so you’ll understand my desperation. Hmm, I have considered that method of entry, but I have neither with me...could you point me at the closest place I might acquire such items?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2006)

"I'd just buy them at the general store," Tham doesn't look very happy about having to talk about this, but on the other hand, he doesn't want any harm to come to Val.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 27, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well, thank you for your time, Master Tham, we won’t trouble you further on this matter...” Baeleth says with a smile, before hurrying Rhaka out the door. They then head for the general store to purchase the required items as suggested by Master Tham, before returning to the warehouse.

When they reach the warehouse, Baeleth says, “Rhaka, you’ll have to come in this time, as I’ll need you to make sure they’re okay to move, and I’ll need help moving them through the passages...especially down through the trapdoor and to get them out.”

OOC: We can RP the general store if you’d like, but it’s probably not necessary.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2006)

(OOC: Nah, not necessary.  If you want a 100% chance to Climb the rope while under the distress of making sure you aren't caught breaking in, you'll need to knot it.  The building is 40 feet tall, so make sure you buy long enough rope)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 27, 2006)

OOC: So 60 feet of rope should be enough to knot then? We’ll probably want two 60 foot lengths and two grappling hooks then, just so we don’t have struggle around at the top as we bring the rope in to climb down again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2006)

(OOC: What does knotting the rope do to the length?)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 27, 2006)

OOC: Well, that depends entirely on how thick the rope is and it’s flexability , but it seems that you lose approximately 9 times the thickness of the rope to every knot tied (yes I had some rope handy to play with) so 39 knots in a 1/2 inch thick piece of rope would use up ~14 2/3 feet of rope. So 60 feet should do it, with some room to spare to tie the grappling hook to.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2006)

(OOC: Sounds good--have the cash for that, I guess.  So that's the plan?  Grapple, climb, smash window, feed rope in, climb again?)


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 27, 2006)

Rhaka adds, "We shall see who is the better climber, then ... because one or both of us will need to exit your tunnel with the bodies.  Then we will need to do it over again.  And this time I have no problems entering the building.  I think it has been shown clear enough that the intent of this building is clearly not that which is good - or even fair."

[Sblock=OOC]Rhaka's Cimb skill: -1

Unless there are story line plots that need to be RPed out or interrupted, I'm okay with the rescue happening without posting each step of the way.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 27, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

OOC: Yes, Baeleth has the money for that, and that sounds like the plan.

“Well, I’m hoping we’ll only have to go through the whole process once, as the problem I had before was that there was no easy way to lower our companions down the trapdoor or lift them out of the exit I found, by myself, without worsening their injuries. There was also a passage which lead deeper that I didn’t investigate earlier, as I was too preoccupied looking for a way out.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2006)

*Baeleth and Rhaka get the rope, knot it, and try to climb it stealthily without being noticed by the guards.  By this time, evening is drawing in, which actually works to their advantage in not being seen, though Rhaka doesn't have the easiest time seeing either.  Baeleth has absolutely no problem, of course.*

(OOC: How are you breaking the glass?  Any attempts to make it quiet?)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

OOC: Try to score the glass with a dagger and break it out a piece at a time...muffling the sound with a sack when breaking it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

*Baeleth tries his best to muffle the sound, but there is still a loud crash of glass.  Nonetheless, thankfully, none of the guards notices, and he is able to pull away more of the glass to create an opening and pull the rope up and feed it through.  It might have been difficult to climb down the stacks, but fortunately, there's a conveniently collapsed stack of crates nearby that he can hop onto and just walk down, albeit balancing a bit.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 28, 2006)

Rhaka climbs down after Baeleth and adds, "Well, unless they return this evening - should we come back tomorrow we should find the window convenient enough to use as an entrance."

She looks to Baeleth to lead her to the bodies.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

Baeleth tries to quickly reclaim the rope, before saying, “They’re just here,” as he draws his blade and leads Rhaka to where he left their companions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

*Baeleth has secured the rope before using it, so he can't easily remove it right now.  He can climb back up and retrieve the rope on his way out.*

*Rhaka finds that the others are just nearby.  Verra seems the best off, though she's still pale and barely stable.  Kinjon is the worst, on the brink of death with a hole in his side that might leak out organs if he is moved and blunt trauma from crates being smashed into him that has bashed in the side of his face.  It is a testament to his fortitude that he has survived, and it would take him weeks to convalesce on his own without magical aid.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 28, 2006)

Looking to Kinjon, Rhaka adds, "It is my fault that he is in this condition.  I will help you move the others outside, but I fear that Kinjon will die if he is moved.  Perhaps I should stay here overnight until I have the power to heal his wounds and transport him."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“If that is the case we probably shouldn’t move anyone as we’d need to carry them back to the inn, which would leave Kinjon unattended for even longer, and we may not be so lucky getting in unobserved a second time if the guards happen by and notice the window. Hmm, Valerie has a vial of liquid in her pack, I noticed it when I appropriated the sunrods earlier, but I didn’t take the time to look at it...”

OOC: Poor Kinjon...Baeleth didn't notice the smashed in face earlier?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC: It was part of why Baeleth considered Kinjon to be barely clinging to life--hmm...I wonder if Baeleth would have noticed the liquid if it had been, say, deadly nightshade poison   )


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 28, 2006)

Rhaka adds, "Well, I mean not to be such a bother, but I do not know if I could honestly carry any of these except kinjon back to the inn.  Perhaps you haven't noticed my rather weakness and lack of being able to fight well.  I'm afraid if we had to carry them the whole way to the inn we might draw attention to ourselves - and I might not even make it."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

OOC: Guess Baeleth got the abridged version of Kinjon’s injuries then.  Well, Baeleth trusts Valerie would carry something helpful rather than harmful...though a deadly poison would have the same effect, we wouldn’t be hanging around waiting for Kinjon to get better...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

(OOC:  )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

Baeleth shakes his head as he says, “You’re not being a bother Rhaka, just realistic. One of us could guard them though, while the other went to get a conveyance of some kind, after all, I assume you ladies didn’t carry me to the inn. Though Master Tham ignored me when I asked if he could supply such before...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 28, 2006)

Rhaka replies, "I will guard them with my life if it comes to that.  If you can go, I'll stay here.  If you can bring others to transport them, I'll stay with Kinjon and the rest of you will be safe after your hard work."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“And what will you do, if the summoner returns?” Baeleth asks, “No, I can’t leave you here alone...I’ll be trading one friends life for two.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 28, 2006)

Rhaka smiles very grimly as she looks down at Kinjon.  "True.  But Verra looks to be the most stable.  And by your appearance I would guess that you are not far from death yourself?  If you can carry Verra to the inn, you will have saved two - yourself and Verra.  If you return for Valerie and use the rope, you will have saved three."

She paused for just a second for emphasis but intentionally not long enough to let Baeleth reply to the first bit. "But if you stay and the summoner returns with allies - do you think you can stop him in your condition?  And you have seen me fight?  Do you think I will help you?  If you stay and he returns we will likely all die.  If you leave you guarantee that some will live.  And if he does not return, then we live anyway.  The noble choice at this moment is saving who we can.  Go, Baeleth.  I appreciate your honor and am touched by it.  But in the face of danger the mother bear pushes her cubs out of the way one at a time and saves what she can.  She does not allow them to stay in the battle when it can be avoided.  Go.  Save Verra and come back for Valerie.  I urge you, do not demand martyrdom so eagerly."

She smiles more pleasantly, a tear forming at the corner of her eye.  "Besides, perhaps if you return with Verra the inn will be more likely to help Valerie since they receive proof of your need.  And if Valerie and Verra can be rested into safety, you would be free to go and scavenge the Hedge Mage's house for something helpful."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

Baeleth nods in resignation, “As you say Rhaka, I am not in full fighting trim...so if you think they can be moved safely, then I will try it your way. Keep the rope inside until I return, and I will call for you to let it out, so I may climb in again. Though I want to check something first,” he says, before hopping down through the trapdoor and checking if the rune to the right also an exit. This time noting the distances and turns involved as much as he can on the off chance that side is an entrance.

*When he reaches the rune, he’ll first try touching the it, and if that works he’ll try throwing an arrow he missed the summoner with up through the area so it would fall back down.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 28, 2006)

As Baeleth is away, Rhaka attempts to determine their stability and ability to be moved.  She knows that Kinjon is in bad shape, but she is particularly interested in Verra for the time being.

Whatever conditions she can ascertain she will give to Baeleth upon his return.

[Sblock=OOC]Heal check to determine condition: +3.  Note: I'm not trying to do anything regarding healing them other than to see if they are able to be transported by Baeleth safely.

If she has enough time to determine both while Baeleth is doing his thing, she'll check both Verra and Valerie.  If not, she'll spend the time Baeleth is gone with Verra to ascertain if Valerie can be moved.  Feel free to assume that if she can, Rhaka would like to take 20 if appropriate.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 28, 2006)

*Baeleth determines that the other rune is not, in fact, an exit.  It leads to the opposite side of the warehouse to the trapdoor.*

*Rhaka is going to have a bit of trouble getting to where she can feed the rope back out of the window.  Her jumping has never been stellar, and even climbing the fallen stack of crates, it would be a stretch to leap across and feed the rope back for Baeleth.*

*However, checking on her comrades is something she is good at.  Verra is definitely safe to be moved.  Valerie should be okay, so long as Baeleth is gentle and takes the proper precautions to avoid a few delicate places.  It would be easiest to ensure this if Rhaka herself were to accompany and aid him, but that may not be possible.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

OOC: Couldn’t Rhaka, I don’t know, climb the knotted rope that needs to be fed out the window? 

Returning to Rhaka, Baeleth says, “Well, that explains how the summoner was able to get inside the warehouse, when the trapdoor was covered with crates, if not how he gets into the passages in the first place...perhaps the passage that leads deeper, has the answer to that question...but moving Verra and Valerie to safety is our first priority. So how are they?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: The rope is braced against the stack of crates adjacent to the window, not the wall--as such, it is unstable and could fall.  She could try it, though)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *It might have been difficult to climb down the stacks, but fortunately, there's a conveniently collapsed stack of crates nearby that he can hop onto and just walk down, albeit balancing a bit.*



OOC: Now correct me if I'm wrong, but that seems to imply we came down a pile of collapsed crates, we didn't even need the rope to traverse...so why would it be any harder getting back up?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: You climbed out onto a normal pile of crates, made an easy jump about 5 feet down and a bit across to the pile of collapsed crates, and then walked down from there.  The jump is not really that hard to get back up, either.  It's DC 20 with no real consequence for failure except maybe losing your balance while you get the running start.  However, Rhaka is weak enough that she can never make a DC 20 Jump check)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Ah, the hop had me, as it seemed more like a simple jump between crates, rather than a 5 foot jump down onto unstable crates. Guess Baeleth will have to try getting the rope before he goes then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Right--it had to be down, at least a little, since it wouldn't make much sense for the fallen pile to be exactly as tall as a nonfallen one  )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Right--it had to be down, at least a little, since it wouldn't make much sense for the fallen pile to be exactly as tall as a nonfallen one  )



Obviously the actual stack that fell had to be lower, but who said surrounding crates...including the pile we came in above, didn't also lose a few to bring the height back to pretty much even.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 29, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Well, I appreciate the try, Unleashed.  But really I am not that worried about it.  Honestly.  I'm not surprised that the rope cannot be retrieved by Rhaka.  

Rhaka is willing to take her chances knowing that she'll likely die should the summoner come back or even one of his friends.  Actually, to be honest, she is truthfully expecting to die figuring that they've wasted enough time running back and forth to the inn; and if the summoner really was working for someone more powerful then they should be getting a few uglies together and sending them back this way.  That's part of the reason she is so insistant on Baeleth leaving with Verra and hopefully Valerie rather than stayng behind as a group.[/Sblock]

Rhaka replies, "Valerie and Verra should both be fine for transportation, but I'd recommend that Valerie be handled with greater care.  You should be successful in your rescue attempt.  But I do advise you to hurry back for Valerie.  The sooner she is removed from here the better I will feel."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: True--no doubt his return is limited mostly by the distance to wherever he fled and the response time on gathering help )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well, I’d best get the rope then, so I can get back in, and then you can help me move Valerie through the trapdoor...I’ll take her first I think, so the inn staff might call someone skilled in healing to assist her immediately. I think that’s my best chance to get help for Kinjon and to get you out of here as well,” Baeleth says, as he heads up into the stacks to try getting the rope...if that won’t work, he’ll put the rope out the window and hope the guards don’t find it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: He'll need to send it back out the window into the alley)

*Baeleth climbs back and sends the rope back up the alley.  Then he takes Valerie and moves her into the tunnel.*

(OOC: Just to make sure--you are _not_ checking the other path yet?  Because beyond killing Rhaka, the bad guys are also going to retrieve incriminating stuff that was there (or just kill you if you come to get it) if you give them time to return )


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 29, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Well, Rhaka isn't familiar with the tunnels in the first place and only heard a vague reference to one tunnel that Baeleth didn't explore.  Not only that, but I'm assuming that since she has no means of light she can't really see too well to explore.  I know she's no rocket engineer but she knows not to go into tunnels if you can't see.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: Right--my 'you' is a sweeping statement that also includes Baeleth )


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Right--my 'you' is a sweeping statement that also includes Baeleth )




[Sblock=OOC]Oh, I figured.  But I can't really speak for Unleashed.  I simply replied more or less so you knew that I heard the question and could give you the input that I can offer.

And Unleashed ... Baeleth can pick whoever he wants to take back.  Rhaka was merely suggesting Verra because she seemed to be the most stable and likely to survive the trip.  But Rhaka won't object to whomever Baeleth takes, especially since Baeleth's logic is sound for choosing Valerie.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Here, why don’t you take the other sunrod I took from Valerie’s pack...you can go explore the other tunnel while I’m away. Follow me and I’ll take you to the interesection which leads further down, as it’s on my way out...”

*Baeleth leads Rhaka to the pasage which leads down assuming she decides to follow, and waits until she lights the other sunrod, before leaving and heading back to the inn with Valerie.*

OOC: Baeleth was going to look when he had Valerie in the passage ready to go, but since Rhaka is staying anyway she might as well do it (Edit: if she doesn't want to Baeleth will go as he'd planned to--leaving Valerie in the intersection where the passage branches off). As for the _you_ reference, at least everyone who’s concerned with the you is there this time.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 29, 2006)

Quite reluctantly, Rhaka will follow and explore the tunnel at Baeleth's request.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

*As Baeleth heads off, Rhaka follows the tunnel a bit deeper underground, reaching a small room.  There is a bed, a bookshelf with a few books, and a table with papers on it and a pen.  Most prominently, in the middle of the floor is some kind of pentagram in glowing red, covered in blood.  Tied up in the middle of the pentagram, but still alive, is a beaten elven man in a tattered robe.*


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Val has a healing potion on her... it's actualy probably labled too.

[sblock=RA Only]Val likely has a dress that is worthy of her impersonating the princess in.  Just in case she needs to pull some real rank.  It just occured to me that she might, and that it may be usefull, but is obviously a no-no in most circumstances.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Val]She could afford a royal outfit?  If so, I'm shocked   However, many of the highest-ups know where the princess is supposed to be, so something like that is not without extreme risks of being discovered as an impersonator.  With low-ranking folks, it is likely to work like magic to get her what she wants [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2006)

[sblock=RA]Yup, she understands.  It's likely a loan from the Princess  and the "don't do this unless there's no other way" type of thing.  I'm not saying she will either, but it looked like a potential option, so I figured I'd run it by you.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Val]How could she afford the 200 gold for the royal outfit, though?   Not to mention the jewelry that is supposedly requisite (100 gold or more).  As to running it by me--thanks   I was just making sure you knew the risks of trying it with high-ranking folk ahead of time, as Val would know [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Val has a healing potion on her... it's actualy probably labled too.



Yeah, Baeleth mentioned it earlier as a vial with liquid in it that he'd noticed when he got the sunrods, but Rhaka ignored him. Of course knowing it was labelled, Baeleth would have taken more of a look at it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

*Eventually, Baeleth reaches the inn with Val's body.  He drags it inside.*

"My goodness!  Lady Valerie!" Alesia exclaims with concern, dropping the towels she had been carrying and hurrying over, "She looks _terrible_--is she going to be okay?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“I don’t know, perhaps you’d best call for a healer or a priest...though Master Tham wasn’t much help earlier when I asked about a conveyance to carry Lady Valerie and our companions back here,” Baeleth replies, placing Valerie gently on the floor, before delving into her pack looking for the vial he mentioned to Rhaka earlier.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

"Well, ordinarily I'd see if someone could do so right away, but if you say Master Tham said not to, then I guess I'll wait," Alesia decides.

*Baeleth easily finds the vial.  It is labeled as a healing potion.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“I said no such thing, Alesia, I said Master Tham was no help when I asked for a conveyance to carry Lady Valerie and her companions...perhaps he was flustered by my other questions and simply forgot or didn’t hear when I asked...it matters not now though. It just means that now I need to make a second trip, which I hope will be in time to save the rest of our companions...as for Lady Valerie, you should call a priest immediately,” Baeleth says pocketing the vial and racing back to the warehouse...leaving Valerie for the inn staff to attend to.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

*Alesia nods mutely, still grim-faced looking at Vasha's nasty wounds as Baeleth heads off.*

(OOC: Now he's going to have a good long wait for Rhaka )


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Hey, I expected a long wait before now, since Rhaka could probably have caught up with him or yelled out before he left the tunnels if she'd wanted to.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: I figure she probably took about the same amount of time as he did, plus he knew the way and she was warily and uneasily advancing)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 29, 2006)

OOC: Don't forget, Baeleth is pretty much weighed down carrying Valerie, moving at 20 feet would be best case...he only has 13 Strength after all.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

(OOC: True--if only she was anorexic like Elmurien  )


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 29, 2006)

Not taking any chances, Rhaka goes over to the man and removes any kind of object preventing him from speaking but does not remove the bindings.  If he needs reviving, she'll try touching his shoulders in increasing degrees of force.

"I am Rhaka.  My firends have nearly died getting thus far, and you look to be in no better condition.  Tell me your name and why you are here."

[Sblock=OOC]Just for the record - I am going to be exceptionally spotty over the next three days until probably Monday afternoon.  I have a funeral today, an event tonight, I have a 2 hour drive to a gig that my band is playing in tommorrow afternoon and then the drive back, followed by my typical Saturday evening duties, Sunday morning duties, and then another gig Sunday afternoon followed by a meeting Sunday night that will likely last well past my bedtime!  If everyone else wants to move along in the story, go ahead and NPC Rhaka.

At this point, she is:
1. Somewhat concerned the bound man might be a trap, although this concern is easily beaten down if the man says he is the hedge mage or Baeleth's friend.

2. Concerned for Kinjon and will not leave at any cost if Kinjon cannot be safely transported.  For DM knowledge, Rhaka will stand her ground and die if necessary rather than move Kinjon if there is a chance he will die being moved.  This point is pretty much unarguable unless Kinjon's condition changes considerably for the better.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

"About time!" the elf replies, "I figured that since that moron with the animals had to leave before he finished this ritual sacrifice that somebody had wandered into his place, but then when he didn't return, nobody came for the longest time.  What took you so long?  I hope you at least killed the idiot."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 29, 2006)

Rhaka looks at the man with suspicion.  "I wasn't present when the man was dispatched, Mr ...?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

"So you don't even know if he's dead?  Lovely!--he could be back any minute then.  I'm Dhistan Moonshadow, and who are you?  Some kind of eco-nature-girl with bleached hair?  Do you have a unicorn too?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 29, 2006)

Rhaka smiles, nearly enjoying this conversation.  "I am the one who isn't bound."

"And yes, he may be back any moment.  But then again I'm not exactly going anywhere either.  I do have to say, my attention span is straining to the other room, though.  I can't remain here long.  So I'd suggest stopping with the sarcasm and tell me a bit of why you are here."

[Sblock=OOC]I've got about a half hour ... so if you want to hammer out a bunch of this we can.  But then I'm likely off for about six or seven hours...[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

"What in the Nine Hells!?  Why do you think I'm here?  I've been kidnapped by a raving Abyssal-minded lunatic intent on sacrificing me to some dark demon host.  Where have _you_ been during the investigation that must have taken place leading up to this encounter?  Now can you let me out?"

*He adds something more in Elvish under his breath.*

(OOC: Sure, let's get as much as we can )


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 29, 2006)

"Well, I have found that people who tend to be abusive in their words also tend to be people you wish had remained tied up."

"... that and I am a firm believer that the enemy of my enemy is not necessarily my friend.  Tell me why you are the one tied up.  What did the one with all the animals want with you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

"Well aren't you the bitch.  I hope you're not the 'good guy' then, if you think that _leaving someone to be sacrificed to Abyssal powers_ is a good idea."

"Anyway, apparently, he took offense when I tried to figure out who nabbed that Hedge Mage guy.  I came here from the elven city to help him with his work here.  I'm on a journey to learn more from the outside world--my father was a bit of a traveler in his youth and said it would do me good.  Anyway, this crazed human killed the Hedge Mage on this sacrificial array, and you know, somehow I think I'm probably next--imagine that!"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 29, 2006)

"The hedge mage is dead?  A shame you didn't learn more from him about life and compassion before he died."

"And I wouldn't worry about being sacrificed too much.  If someone comes, you have me to protect you."  Rhaka says this is an extremely sarcastic tone, offering up little sympathy or reason to believe that she could fend of anyone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

"Of course he's dead--you didn't think this was rabbit blood on this infernal sacrificial array, did you?  He's killed at least the Hedge Mage and probably many more this way.  The blood that leaked from the killing blow is all that remains, as the body and even the very soul are sucked into the bowels of the Abyss, there to become demonic bargaining chips in Abyssal politics, or larvae to be traded or eaten, or perhaps worst of all, they could be transformed into ta'nari or other demons, their essence twisted into a mockery of their former purity, as their hatred for all living things grows.  Can you see now why this guy was _not a nice person_ and that letting him continue is a _bad idea_?"

"Well, you and I both know you won't be able to hold off whoever this whacko brings back to deal with his rat problem.  I mean, I couldn't even beat the one guy, and neither could the Hedge Mage with his familiar.  Speaking of which, I do hope that other mouse is okay.  At least she had the manners not to bitch at me instead of, you know, actually _doing something_.  I swear, sometimes I think that animals have more sense than humans."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Sep 29, 2006)

"The mouse is indeed fine.  I took care of that much - unlike other people who merely worry about her and leave her nothing to eat."

She thinks and then adds, "Very well.  If nothing else, I will allow you to move."

[Sblock=OOC]Alright, I'm about out of time here.  Is it possible for Rhaka to attempt to keep his hands bound but unbind his feet so that he can walk?  She'd rather keep him tied up for now, but she'd also rather not leave him here.

In the end, if it has to be all or nothing she will free him and pray that she is not wrong.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2006)

"Ha!  I would probably do a good deal more if I wasn't, you know, _ambushed, knocked unconscious, and dragged to an evil lair_," he points out.

*Rhaka is not very skilled with rope, so she has to completely untie him.*

"Thanks--sheesh, took you long enough," Dhistan comments, rubbing his arms and legs and stretching to recover circulation, "You should probably grab his stuff and leave this place before he comes back, you know."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

*Baeleth returns to the warehouse, to find the rope still in the alley, fortunately.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Checking to make sure he’s not being watched, Baeleth climbs back inside bringing the rope in as well, before going down to where they left Verra and Kinjon.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

*Verra and Kinjon are still where they left them, Baeleth notes, as he pulls the rope back in and descends.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*When he reaches the floor, Baeleth moves to Kinjon and slowly feeds the poor badger Valerie’s healing potion.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

(OOC: Kinjon recovers 5 HP)

*The magic of the potion helps the wound in the side knit up a bit, so his internal organs will no longer spill and instantly kill him if he is moved.  Still, the smashed-in face is _not_ looking good.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Baeleth looks on Kinjon’s smashed face with pity...but at least he can get the brave badger and Rhaka out of here now. He then moves both Verra and Kinjon into the passages, picking up anything Rhaka left behind as well, before closing the trapdoor and starting to move the pair down to the intersection where he left Rhaka earlier...*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

*He brings the bodies downward slowly.  Eventually, he sees Rhaka's back ahead in the dim light, blocking most of a small room.  There is a bed, a bookshelf with a few books, and a table with papers on it and a pen. Most prominently, in the middle of the floor is some kind of pentagram in glowing red, covered in blood.  There is an elven mage who is battered and seems to have been tied up with some rope that Rhaka has worked to untie.  He spots Baeleth heading towards them with his keen elven vision.*

"Praise Corellon, one of the Tel'Quess!  I guess you're the one who actually defeated that boneheaded conjurer, no doubt," there is no doubt from the inflection that the man is a high elf, also known as a sun elf or gold elf by some, "I thank you for my rescue!  I only wish you had been in time to save the others as well.  By the way, did you know that this rather eccentric human girl who claims that she didn't even fight him left me tied up for a good quarter of an hour on the giant sacrificial pentagram that leads to a horrible death in the Abyss--is she slow or something?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Nodding to the elf at the thanks, and shaking his head sadly when told the others are gone, Baeleth moves over to Rhaka and hands Kinjon gently into her care.*

“You’re most welcome, my friend, though it’s certainly a pity we couldn’t locate this place earlier. She did? Really? Well I suppose she was just being cautious...especially after what happened to the rest of our number against the conjurer. Let’s get these books and notes and get out of here, before he returns with reinforcements.”

*Baeleth moves around the room gathering the books and notes, before picking Verra up again, ready to go.*

“So, what shall we call you, my friend? And is there anything quick you can do about that pentagram, before we go?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

"Hmm...yes, I was suggesting taking these earlier as well.  Unfortunately, the human girl with the pale hair is a bit of a bitch and doesn't really listen when spoken to, I'm afraid.  Oh, I'm Dhistan Moonshadow, noted Wizard of Sil'derran...in training, Abjuration is my specialty, but I'm just beginning at it."

*He looks back to the pentagram.*

"It can't be removed by mundane methods.  An Erase spell, a fairly simple dweomer, could handle it, but I'm afraid I don't even have that in my spellbook--which I think he has over there on the shelf, even if I wanted to prepare it."

*He glances at Verra.*

"Oho, who is the Lady there?  She looks...hmm...she reminds me of my sister Nhalia, actually.  A bit unusual, Nhalia is--I do hope this lady is okay.  Need any help carrying her?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Now, now, there’s no need to disparage my companion...she just has her own outlook on life, and while I don’t necessarily agree with all of it, she has been a good friend thus far. I’m Baeleth Dawnmist, renowned Bladesinger...strangely enough, also in training,” he says with a grin.

“Guess we’ll have to leave it as it is then, as I don’t possess that particular dweomer either...”

“The lady is Verra, and while I could carry her by myself, things would certainly go faster with a little assistance, thank you Dhistan. So you say your sister Nhalia is a little unusual...well you might just be ready for Verra then,” Baeleth chuckles.

“Let’s go then...unless you’d like to wait for our friendly conjurer, that is...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

"While I'd like nothing more than to show him a piece of my mind, I think I'm afraid of whatever he would bring back with him to deal with a threat," Dhistan admits, "As to your friend, she talks back a lot for a human and is a bit nasty.  When I asked her name, she said 'I'm the one who's not tied up', for instance, and she seems to have been accusing me for not doing something about the situation while I was tied up.  All in all, not a very pleasant woman.  Still, at least she untied me _eventually_.  Now you're right, let us get Verra to safety.  It would be illogical and inefficient to dawdle here until we were caught."

*Dhistan helps Baeleth bring back Verra, and Rhaka cradles Kinjon like a mother bear with her newborn cub, and they manage to make it back to the inn just as the priest arrives to heal Valerie.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Hmm, strange, as I haven’t found her unpleasant or troublesome...just a little too unyielding in her ethics.”

*Baeleth looks around for Valerie, and if she’s not where he left her he’ll have the group follow the priest.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2006)

"She does seem a bit quarrelsome and insulting--she liked to make jabs claiming her superiority or the Hedge Mage's.  I'm not really sure why--I think it might be a human thing," Dhistan admits, "Anyway, did you figure out why this guy was doing all those things?"

*Valerie is nowhere to be seen, so they follow the priest up to their room, where Alesia has set Valerie up with an cold compress over her head injury, and a soft blanket, with cushions to keep her as comfortable as possible.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

OOC: Is Val awake?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

(OOC: She can be, but technically the priest didn't heal her yet--I see no reason why they wouldn't let the priest work his magic, so in the name of Siamorphe, let her be healed! )

*The priest heals Val up to consciousness in the name of Siamorphe, the Noble Lady, the Regal Queen, the Crown of Righteous Rule.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

Val blinks here eyes open, and searches around while she gets orientated.  "What happened..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

"Pretty ritzy place," Dhistan comments to Baeleth, "Just who are you guys anyway?"

*He turns to Valerie.*

"Hey there miss.  Hopefully you're okay.  Basically, looks like idiot demon-boy wanted to make you his bitch, and maybe sacrifice you like he was about to do to me, but thankfully my friend Baeleth here defeated him with his bladesinging talent while Miss Verra helped and was gravely wounded, and apparently eco-goth girl notably wouldn't help.  Then she decided to putz around and not free me for a while, but thankfully, Baeleth came and got everyone out of there before that ta'nariphile came back."


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

"You stoped him Baeleth?  Oh, thank you!  I was worried when Verra went down, but I knew we had to keep fighting."

"Are the others ok? And who are you?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

Rhaka finds a very out of the way corner of the room and sets Kinjon down on er lap and simply strokes his fur.  She makes not effort to speak and att his point would rather not anyway.


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

Val finaly spots Rhaka in the corner and smiles weakly at her before returning to the conversation with the others.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

"I'm Dhistan Moonshadow, noted wizard of Sil'derran--in training.  Verra is injured but seems to be okay.  Baeleth is hurt but has not been seeing to himself yet, too concerned with helping others.  Miss 'I'm not helping and am totally uninjured' is, of course, perfectly fine."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "She does seem a bit quarrelsome and insulting--she liked to make jabs claiming her superiority or the Hedge Mage's.  I'm not really sure why--I think it might be a human thing," Dhistan admits, "Anyway, did you figure out why this guy was doing all those things?"



“No, we haven’t worked that out yet, we’ve just been following the trail of disappearances, though I’m hoping the either the books or notes might shed some light on what he’s been doing. Hmm, and what did you say to her?” Baeleth asks, getting a hint that Dhistan might be a little grating to some.

OOC: Catch up time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “No, we haven’t worked that out yet, we’ve just been following the trail of disappearances, though I’m hoping the either the books or notes might shed some light on what he’s been doing. Hmm, and what did you say to her?” Baeleth asks, getting a hint that Dhistan might be a little grating to some.
> 
> OOC: Catch up time.



"I mentioned that that idiot summoner left in the middle of his sacrifice, so I knew that someone must have intruded on him, but then nobody came for a long time, so I was confused, and I hoped you killed him."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "You stoped him Baeleth?  Oh, thank you!  I was worried when Verra went down, but I knew we had to keep fighting."
> 
> "Are the others ok? And who are you?"



*Taking Verra, Baeleth places her gently on the bed, before turning to Valerie.*

“Well, I drove him off at least, though it was a close thing, after you fell...yes, thank you Dhistan...Verra is stable, but badly injured, and Kinjon has seen better days...but at least he’s not on the brink of death now...thanks to your potion. Perhaps Siamorphe, can do something for them also?” he says, looking across at Rhaka and down at Verra...then up at the priest.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

"I only had enough power to heal the Lady Valerie," the priest apologises.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I mentioned that that idiot summoner left in the middle of his sacrifice, so I knew that someone must have intruded on him, but then nobody came for a long time, so I was confused, and I hoped you killed him."



*Baeleth nods in response as they follow the priest, saying nothing more about it...though he feels something must have been said if Rhaka reacted like that.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I only had enough power to heal the Lady Valerie," the priest apologises.



“No matter, I guess they will need recover without the aid of Siamorphe then...thank you anyway,” Baeleth says, as he tries to make Verra more comfortable, before taking a seat himself...exhausted.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

*The priest bows and takes his leave.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

"Yes, thank you," Val says to the priest.

[sblock=OOC]Does Val have a writ of some kind from the princess?  or is this the "disavow all knowledge of your existance if you fail" kinda thing?

Second of all, now that we found the guy, where's the XP? [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“So, which of these books did you say was your spellbook, Dhistan?” Baeleth asks, taking the gathered books and notes from his pack.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC] Val doesn't have a writ--technically, the princess isn't supposed to have a spy, so yeah, more of a disavow thing but then maybe secretly try to help)[/SBLOCK]

*Dhistan points and grabs it.*

"This one--you know, the spellbook?" he points out.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Perhaps Siamorphe, can do something for them also?” he says, looking across at Rhaka and down at Verra...then up at the priest.




At the glance, Rhaka shows a smile to Baeleth.  At the comment she adds, "If you give me a day, I can ..."  and with a disturbed glance to the newcomer "and _will_ ensure they return to consciousness at least by tommorrow."

She looks back to Kinjon.  "I doubt I will be strong enough to heal them completely."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Dhistan points and grabs it.*
> 
> "This one--you know, the spellbook?" he points out.



“If you say so, Dhistan, though I’ve seen many spellbooks and they’re not all the same,” Baeleth remarks tiredly, Dhistan’s attitude starting to wear on him in his current state.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Dhistan’s attitude starting to wear on him in his current state.




As Rhaka detects Baeleth's tone, she looks down to Kinjon and smiles.  After a moment she looks back to Baeleth and offers a sypathetic look.  Finally deciding to speak, she ignores the one conversation and attemts to make eye contact with Valerie - hoping to avoid using names at this point.  "I am glad you were able to be healed.  You gave us quite a scare."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “If you say so, Dhistan, though I’ve seen many spellbooks and they’re not all the same,” Baeleth remarks tiredly, Dhistan’s attitude starting to wear on him in his current state.



"The others weren't in elven on the cover," he points out, "Now are you going to check for information on where to find that guy?  He needs to be stopped before he does something crazy."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> At the glance, Rhaka shows a smile to Baeleth.  At the comment she adds, "If you give me a day, I can ..."  and with a disturbed glance to the newcomer "and _will_ ensure they return to consciousness at least by tommorrow."
> 
> She looks back to Kinjon.  "I doubt I will be strong enough to heal them completely."



“Well, I’m sure we’ll all take a little time to heal, but I have no doubt in your ability,” Baeleth says, looking up from the documents he still holds.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

"Thank you," she replies to Baeleth.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The others weren't in elven on the cover," he points out, "Now are you going to check for information on where to find that guy?  He needs to be stopped before he does something crazy."




This is too much to simply ignore.  Rhaka replies, "In case you haven't noticed, there are three badly wounded people and a very broken badger in the room.  If you are so arrogant about your ability to stop him so quickly I welcome you to try.  After all, we can always rescue what you cannot accomplish on your own.  Personally, I am far more concerned about the welfare of my associates at this point.  It is a luxory I almost lost, it is a luxory I was willing to die for in sending them back when I discovered you, and it is a luxory that I will not pass up on at the present time."

Rhaka returns to Valerie, assuming she cut of her reply.  "I'm sorry, I didn't mean to interrupt.  Perhaps you were about to say ..."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The others weren't in elven on the cover," he points out, "Now are you going to check for information on where to find that guy?  He needs to be stopped before he does something crazy."



“It’s not like I’ve had a chance to read or even look them, past noting they were books, between putting them in my pack and taking them out just now,” Baeleth points out. “Yes, I was getting to that...that’s why I was taking the books and papers out, but I thought you might want your spellbook first,” he says, before he begins to read aloud from the papers.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> "Thank you," she replies to Baeleth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Uh, didn't you just get through saying that you can't heal them until the next day?" Dhistan shakes his head, "In that case, we need to make the most of the intervening time by checking those things in his room.  Yes, people are hurt, and they need to be healed.  That's no reason to sit around and let their work go to waste.  Fortunately, Baeleth knows what he is doing, rather than seemingly taking actions at random.  Those papers and books probably have something."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

*Not only can Baeleth not read the first one, he doesn't even know the alphabet.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

"No, Rhaka, that is quite allright,"  Val says.  "We need to heal, but we can't wait too long, because there is still a danger."

Val looks around for Alesia.

OOC: Stupid board crash, the owner's name is gone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

(OOC: Master Tham, or Basel.  We just had it last page or so   Also, Alesia is not here )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Not only can Baeleth not read the first one, he doesn't even know the alphabet.*



*Stopping as he looks down at he papers, Baeleth shakes his head, looking through the rest as he speaks.*

“Well, I would read them, but I don’t even recognise the alphabet on this first sheet...I guess the conjurer is working with some rather unusual people. Hmm, does the name Lexi mean anything to anyone, I heard him say they were going to be incensed at his failure just before he disappeared?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

"He said they would be pleased when he caught that aasimar chick, the moon priestess," Dhistan comments, "Let me check that out."

*He glances at the sheets.*

"That'd be Abyssal.  Not that I'm surprised.  I can read it to you if you like."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That'd be Abyssal.  Not that I'm surprised.  I can read it to you if you like."




Rhaka smirks and whispers to Kinjon, trying to keep her voice as soft as possible,  "Of course he can read it.  Arrogant, little, foul-mouthed ..."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

*Dhistan's ear twitches slightly.*

"Indeed, we elves are renowned for our literacy.  If you want lessons, I can teach you to read too.  I'm sure Baeleth would also be glad to help."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

"With such great literacy I would think you would have learned a different word to great people with other than your favorite term for me.  But perhaps I should be flattered that you at least spoke it in a common language so even I could understand your insult."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> "With such great literacy I would think you would have learned a different word to great people with other than your favorite term for me.  But perhaps I should be flattered that you at least spoke it in a common language so even I could understand your insult."



"You mean eco-nature-girl?  I'd call you by your name if you gave it, you know.  You could try being a bit nicer, really.  You know Baeleth and the lady here are much more polite--by the way," he turns to Valerie, "What was your name again?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "You mean eco-nature-girl?"




Rhaka looks away and with with a tone that implies complete sarcasm.  "Yeah, sure.  You got it.  That's the name that offends me.  Offend me by identifying me with my greatest love.  That'd be like trying to insult you be calling you a book worm.  Whatever."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Pssst.  Name.  Not that she's not surprised he didn't remember ....[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Rhaka looks away and with with a tone that implies complete sarcasm.  "Yeah, sure.  You got it.  That's the name that offends me.  Offend me by identifying me with my greatest love.  That'd be like trying to insult you be calling you a book worm.  Whatever."



"Actually, I figured that you wouldn't mind.  You'll recall that eco-nature-girl was explicitly the way I greeted you, so then why the comment about 'greeting people', eh?  Any other terms I used later were earned by you for taunting the poor starved, near-death tied-up elf by nearly leaving him on the pentagram in the middle of a demonic ritual."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> [Sblock=OOC]Pssst.  Name.  Not that she's not surprised he didn't remember ....[/Sblock]



 (OOC:  Actually, _I_ just didn't remember.  HE actually wouldn't have forgotten )


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

Val turns to Baeleth, "Can you get Alesia, and have her see if Basil can arange for some healing potions to be sent up?  He will be compensated for his expense, I promise."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Any other terms I used later were earned by you for taunting the poor starved, near-death tied-up elf by nearly leaving him on the pentagram in the middle of a demonic ritual."




"Please." 

"Near death." 

"Starved."

Each of the previous words releases a build up of tension as she pauses between each one - almost as if trying to count and make sure she got them all.  When she finally convinced herself that either she had or she simply didn't care any more, she continued.

"That's funny!  Have you eaten since coming here?  Have you even asked for food?"  

"Neglected."  

"All I asked from you is to explain to me how you knew the hedge mage and why you were targeted by the animal abuser.  Seems like a reasonable question to ask, especially if the enemy is as dangerous as you say!  Insult me for being a human all you'd like, but a smart ..."  She looks at Baeleth and suddenly looks sorry she had the thought pass through her mind.

To Baeleth she speaks directly in a much softer, apologetic, and almost caressing tone."I'm sorry.  You've shown nothing but honor.  For your sake I will stop."

EDIT:
[Sblock=Rhaka's Thought, FWIW]
"... but a smart ... better-than-thou overdramatic baffoon of an elf"

It was the upcoming _'elf'_ that caused her to check her words.  Wisdom finally overcame her.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Val turns to Baeleth, "Can you get Alesia, and have her see if Basil can arange for some healing potions to be sent up?  He will be compensated for his expense, I promise."



“Yes, I suppose I could do that,” Baeleth says, standing and putting the papers on the chair, “Do you want Alesia to come up here for anything, while I’m at it?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

"Indeed.  And I still haven't eaten.  Because my own well-being means nothing compared to stopping this mad-man.  I will I can be of what help I can.  It would be irrational and selfish to put my own hunger above the situation at hand, and so I will wait."


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

"You know, it's much more polite to ask if you are hungry than to simply anounce how much of a sacrifice you are making by not eating," Val says to the strange elf.  "I'm sure Alesia can bring us some food, though the potions are of the utmost importance."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "You know, it's much more polite to ask if you are hungry than to simply anounce how much of a sacrifice you are making by not eating," Val says to the strange elf.  "I'm sure Alesia can bring us some food, though the potions are of the utmost importance."



"I know that," he agrees, "And normally I wouldn't have bothered you at all about it.  It is just that the sarcasm coming from your friend over there seemed to merit a response.  I think she doesn't believe that I am hungry, for instance.  I'll leave you to guess how long he had me tied up down there, but I'll tell you that while he gave me strange libations to drink once the day before the sacrifice, he never fed me the entire time.  I don't need food yet, though--we need to figure out what's going on with this guy."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> To Baeleth she speaks directly in a much softer, apologetic, and almost caressing tone."I'm sorry.  You've shown nothing but honor.  For your sake I will stop."



“You needn’t stop on my account, I was quite interested to see where things were going,” Baeleth chuckles.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "You know, it's much more polite to ask if you are hungry than to simply anounce how much of a sacrifice you are making by not eating," Val says to the strange elf.  "I'm sure Alesia can bring us some food, though the potions are of the utmost importance."



“So potions and food...I’ll be back anon...”

*Baeleth then heads out looking for Alesia, beginning to whistle as he closes the door.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

*Eventually, Baeleth finds Alesia downstairs working on cleaning up a spill in the kitchens.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 1, 2006)

Rhaka watches as Baeleth leaves with extreme jealousy; not jealous of Baeleth - more at the fact that he can leave the room so easily.  Fortunately, she has Kinjon to turn her attention to - especially since Verra won't be doing much more talking for a bit.  Occasionally she looks toward Valerie, just to make sure she is still doing alright and not struggling unecessarily.

[Sblock=OOC]If it seems appropriate and/or necessary, Rhaka will get up and do an occasional heal check just to make sure Valerie is fine and Verra isn't worsening.  It just seems like the thing to do.[/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

(OOC: Sure--Verra seems fine, and Valerie doesn't even have a scratch on her anymore.  The priest healed her up to full)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Eventually, Baeleth finds Alesia downstairs working on cleaning up a spill in the kitchens.*



“Ah, I’ve finally made it to the sacred kitchens,” Baeleth chuckles, as he spies Alesia. “I hope I didn’t put you to too much trouble earlier, Alesia, when I had to rush off and leave Lady Valerie with you...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

"No worries, my lord.  I was just running about to find Master Tham to have it authorised, and I bumped into someone here in the kitchens and knocked something over and made a terrible mess.  I'm afraid, I'm still cleaning it up, but it wouldn't be right to make someone else do it, after I caused this mess."

"Do you need anything, my lord?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

*Dhistan takes up the papers and starts reading them to himself, since Baeleth has left the area and put them down.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No worries, my lord.  I was just running about to find Master Tham to have it authorised, and I bumped into someone here in the kitchens and knocked something over and made a terrible mess.  I'm afraid, I'm still cleaning it up, but it wouldn't be right to make someone else do it, after I caused this mess."
> 
> "Do you need anything, my lord?"



“Indeed, I do, the Lady Valerie has sent me to,” Baeleth says, before putting on his best imitation of Valerie, “get Alesia, and have her see if Basil can arrange for some healing potions to be sent up? He will be compensated for his expense, I promise,” returning to his own voice before continuing. “Some food would be appreciated also...for five and a badger I guess, though Verra and Kinjon are still unconscious, so the healing potions are of paramount importance.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

"I guess I'll get on it, and then come back to finish this.  Expect a priest, though, not potions--I can get you much more healing for the same price that way.  Potions are a rip-off."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well, potions or priest, I’m just passing along a request from Lady Valerie...though I’m sure you know more about this kind of thing than I, so I’ll trust your judgement,” Baeleth smiles. “I’ll leave you to your new tasks then, though I wouldn’t mind cleaning this up for you, as I feel somewhat responsible...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

"You'll get five equivalent heals from a priest for the price of a potion--seems like a plan, no?"

"Oh, no--I won't hear of it!  I'm the one who was clumsy, so I'll clean up my own mess.  You just enjoy yourself, my lord."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“It does sound far more frugal, especially with the amount of times we’ve had to call a priest thus far,” Baeleth chuckles.

“As you wish, though I don’t know how much fun I’ll be having, when I return upstairs...anyway, I won’t hold you up longer, as listening to me babble isn’t getting either your work or mine done any faster. Until later, Alesia...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

*Alesia nods.*

"Until later, my lord," she replies, as she starts putting aside her cleaning gear for the moment.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

*Baeleth heads back upstairs, wondering how long the priest might be.*

When he enters the room, he says to Valerie, “Alesia said she’d send for another priest, rather than the potions...oh and food will be arriving at some point as well,” before he sits on the edge of the bed beside Verra...the papers forgotten for the moment.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

"Well, I've translated these papers," Dhistan points out.


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

Val examines herself to make sure she's decient before she rises and looks at what Dhistan is working on.  "What have we here?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

"Not good news, unfortunately.  The short one is unfinished and has nothing useful except to say 'Everything is ready'.  I think monkey-boy was writing it.  But the one before that, in another hand, is fairly foreboding:"

'Elicio, you idiot!  You seem to be making too much of a stir in the area--we don't want to be uncovered before we get what we came for, so stop with all the sacrifices already before they compromise the mission.  Once everything is prepared and obtained from here, there is still more to do.  You'll need to return and prepare for the next phase.  Don't use the charm to return unless you absolutely have to, as usual.  They aren't cheap, and eventually we'll decide that saving your worthless hide isn't worth it.  Sweet revenge is near...all too soon.  How fitting that it will be the coronation when we strike and spell their doom!'


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

Val gasps, "Well, from that, I don't think he'll be coming back to do sacrifices, since was told to stop and had to retreat.  But the Princess must be warned of this."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

"Ah, right.  That's probably what the coronation is talking about, at least I think.  It is nuanced to translate it from Abyssal, you see.  There's lots of connotations in Abyssal for something like that, but coronation is closest.  Is she becoming queen or something soon?"

(OOC: Note--the answer is that she is having an official coronation to become Crown Princess due to the age of majority.  Once this occurs, she can actually become queen instead of having a regent.  Not a particularly crucial moment, mind, but still a good symbolic time for evil people to make a strike and crush morale a little bit extra, nonetheless.)


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

"Of sorts, yes..." Val trails off.

"We have to go, as soon as everyone can move.  I'll make arangements to get to her as fast as possable."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

(OOC: Of note--the coronation is not for months)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“So, do you know who was actually sacrificed, Dhistan? Perhaps that will give us an idea of who or what they want for their plans,” Baeleth asks, distractedly patting Verra’s hand.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

"Not necessarily, mind, since the letter did mention that the sacrifices were superfluous to what they were doing.  They killed the Hedge Mage and some aasimar priest chick, and that's all I saw when I was there.  One per day, so I guess I was down there three days"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

(OOC: Okay--_now_ everyone gets XP.  900 to be precise.  Hurray!)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Of course, but it seems quite possible that the people who were sacrificed, also had something they wanted. The fencing master I was looking for, when I found my way into this intrigue, seems to have had a pouch they took...so did they take anything from you?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 1, 2006)

"Just my pride, friend.  Just my pride," Dhistan laughs.


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2006)

_'Apparently not enough.'_

"We have some time, the corination is not for months, but she should know, and perhas she can give us some insight into who might want to do something to her."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Just my pride, friend.  Just my pride," Dhistan laughs.



“Well, you may just have been a sacrifice, Dhistan, as everyone else seems to have been either a local or involved in long term business here. Hmm, I wonder if perhaps we should at least investigate the other names on our list, to see whether they had something important go missing...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

(OOC: Poke!)


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 4, 2006)

Rhaka nods at Baeleth.  "I think we should make sure that we are able to be healed first.  Valerie ... I do not mean to offend your generosity, but if you desire I can heal everyone tomorrow without troubling the priest or their expensive service.  Of course, it is in your hands.  And it will mean that I have spend much in the way of my magic in terms of spells."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

"Uhhh, hell_oo_?  Remember when Baeleth went downstairs and they called for a priest that is now already coming?  It wasn't very long ago, you know--maybe two minutes.  If you send the priest away after specifically asking for them, it's going to make everyone involved look bad."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 4, 2006)

"I beleve I was speaking to Valerie.  It is an option and legitimate one at that.  Besides, if you do not like traveling in my company than I can always leave.  _Or you can._"

[Sblock=OOC] Shheeesh!  See if I ever try and get the RP rolling again after a pause![/Sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

"I'm really not seeing how it is a legitimate option in the slightest.  But in the interest of thinking things through and working things out instead of just disagreeing, I'd like to hear why you think it is.  I've basically already said why I think it isn't--Baeleth already had them call in the priest, so no matter what, a priest is going to come over here all the way from the temple, having been hired to heal our injured.  By sending the priest away, you make us look frivolous, petty, and uncaring for the priest's duties in sending for a priest and then sending it back.  We also may look like cheapskates if they know that we actually do have some badly injured people here who could legitimately use the healing.  You make the inn look bad because we used them as a proxy in sending out for the priest, and so priests will be less likely to listen in the future when this inn calls for an emergency, and it may strain relations between the temple and the inn.  You make the priest and his order looks bad because they appear to be insignificant lackeys or errand boys who can be called down from the temple and then sent away on a whim--normally a petitioner would go to the temple for healing, and they are doing what they likely consider a great service by sending a priest out instead."

(OOC:   Don't feel too bad )


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2006)

"Elayna won't mind Rhaka, and I'd rather you save your spells in case we stumble on our friend again."  Val says.

"And sir, I will remind you again that it was in fact us who saved you, and you are in my room.  While some insight into the killer is greatly appreciated, your editorial comments and disrespect of my friend Rhaka here is certaintly not.  And while I choose to tolerate it in regards to the ordeal you just went through, I think that perhaps my patience is wearing thin.  So please, do not test it any more good sir."

Val walks over to Rhaka, "How's the little guy doing?" She says, looking at the poor broken badger.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Yes, well I wasn’t suggesting we rush out tonight as we are, that would be foolish. I think tomorrow is early enough to begin tying up any loose ends and getting a more complete picture of what the conjurer and his allies were actually doing here, if the priest can tend to the worst of our injuries. After all, the conjurer may decide to come back and hunt for those who thwarted him,” Baeleth replies calmly as he delicately probes the spot he was hit by the acid orb.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 4, 2006)

Rhaka replies to Valerie, "He's not doing very well.  But I will care for him once I get a bit of rest.  He's not in imminent danger, though."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2006)

*Dhistan looks to Val.*

"You seem to be a relatively intelligent and refined lady, so I'm sure you weren't thinking of actually sending the priest away though, right?" he sighs, "Anyway, I agree with Baeleth.  It won't be safe to go back to that warehouse, and we seem to have gathered all the clues from there anyway, so we should analyse the rest of what we have to see what we can make of it.  Perhaps we can find out more about this man.  Speaking of which, check out this seal on the Abyssal letter--anyone recognise it?" Dhistan shows a symbol at the bottom of the page.  It is larger than the rest, but not immediately obvious as a seal to those who can't read the Abyssal alphabet.  Nonetheless, those trained in specialised knowledge might be able to recognise it now, given that they know it is a seal.*

(OOC: Anyone want to try a Knowledge check?--this is where that Bard in the other group that disbanded might have actually come in handy  )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2006)

OOC: Yeah, right after Baeleth actually gains his level and has some Knowledge skills...unless it's a DC 10 check.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2006)

(OOC: Nope, not DC 10.  Also is he taking ranks in a skill that he didn't have at least 1 rank in and no other party member has ranks in?  If so, he has to train that skill.)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2006)

OOC: Well, he did train with his grandfather pre-game for his Wizard level, so I thought he would have a basic understanding in the new skills he's picking up since that would have been part of the same training.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2006)

(OOC: What are the skills?  Maybe Dhistan has them)


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2006)

Val will see if she can recognize it.

OOC: One of these should work....
Decipher Script +4
KH: History (CC) +4
KN: Arcana (CC) +4
KN: Geography (CC) +4
KN: Local	  +7
KN: Nobility +7
SpellCraft (CC)  +4


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Dhistan looks to Val.*
> 
> "You seem to be a relatively intelligent and refined lady, so I'm sure you weren't thinking of actually sending the priest away though, right?" he sighs.



"No, of course not, but it was nice of Rhaka to offer her services so," Val says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2006)

> OOC: One of these should work....




(OOC: I'll say!  By the way, you slipped up and put the +10 to Diplomacy instead of Disguise in your character sheet, so you probably need to switch those.  Anyways, you failed all of them except Local and History, but that should be enough )

[SBLOCK=Val]This is the symbol of the cult known as 'Kiss of Darkness' that was completely destroyed almost twenty years ago.  Back in the heyday, the cult was known for evil plots involving demons and undead, mostly related to crushing and destroying Sundaria and its people in a tide of darkness.  They used to have a fairly wide base of followers under an extremely powerful and dangerous leader named Temera Invesperasci, but Temera was destroyed along with most of the cult, and the rest of the power base crumbled forever.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 6, 2006)

As Val looks to the paper, Rhaka sighs as she looks to Dhistan - wondering what rude comment he'll add this time.

"Are you able to tell what it is, Valerie?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2006)

"A cult, the Kiss of Darkness," Val says.  "Though they were suposedly eradicated almost 20 years ago, but evil rarely ever is extinguished so easily."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Do you know what dark deeds this cult was involved in, before their supposed destruction?” Baeleth asks, his attention returning to Verra as he wonders how much longer the priest will be.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 6, 2006)

Rhaka adds, "Or where we can find them?  I've gotten the impression that this is more of a hunting ground that a headquarters for them."

After a moment she adds, "In the wild, birds build nests for one year.  When they leave for winter, squirrels often posses the nest.  While the squirrel may be using the nest, the fact that it was built by the bird does not change.  Who did you say was in charge of the warehouse?  I expect that the owner of the warehouse may be connected as well - just as the bird is connected to the nest."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

"Not bad ideas, nature-girl.  I agree," Dhistan comments, "We need to find their actual headquarters, and by my estimation, the fact that all the pussyfooting around back there didn't get us all killed back there means that A) he went back there and B) it isn't close by at all.  And while I seem to remember hearing that the owner of that warehouse was actually one of the sacrificees, it is still true that there was weird stuff built under it.  If our squirrel was a demon, I think our bluebird might have been a smuggler."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 6, 2006)

Rhaka gives Dhistan a wary nod of approval.  "If the squirrel was a demon, should it have taken long to bring back reinforcement and finish us off?  I will freely admit to not knowing much about how demons travel to and from their homes."

"And if the owner was a smuggler, it is a shame that we once again see the old addage is true.  In the wild, the hyenas often return to their own vomit.  How is you all say in the city?  What goes around comes around?  The loss of life here is horrible; but it goes to show that behaving in illegal manners often has unexpected consequences."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

"The use of demon was a second metaphor, but I didn't think it was too far to be missed--apparently it was close enough to the truth be confusing anyway.  That wretched kidnapper stinks of old human--he's no demon.  I meant he's a demon summoner."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

"As to illegal matters, I'm afraid I can't agree.  Whether or not something is locally illegal has nothing to do with whether it is Lawful in the planar sense of the word Lawful.  Lawful has to do with efficiency and effect.  For instance, regimentedly smuggling illegal medicine to save the lives of dying children--illegal?  Yes.  Lawful?  Still yes."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

Baeleth begins to sing softly to himself as he looks at Verra, losing interest as the topic starts to drift.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “Do you know what dark deeds this cult was involved in, before their supposed destruction?” Baeleth asks, his attention returning to Verra as he wonders how much longer the priest will be.



"Just using Demons and Undead in plots against Sundaria and it's people.  It used to be lead by Temera Invesperasci, but she and the cult were supposedly destroyed 20 years go," Val says.  "Seems you can't get rid of vermine so easily though."

"We should probably do more research, and perhaps the princess might be able to send something to help.   I should write her."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 10, 2006)

At the mention of undead, Rhaka shutters.  "Unholy abominations to the natural world.  I think in this case the animals have it right.  Most flee when they come near."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2006)

"You know the princess?  Why not ask her in person then?  As we guessed earlier, it is highly unlikely that their actual goal or hideout are located in this city, so we should likely move on...besides, I prefer a quiet secluded place in the forest to this loud and cluttered human city, though admittedly this particular inn is rather nice."


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2006)

"Yes, I do know her," Val says, "And indeed, I suggested that earlier.  The sooner she knows, the sooner she can prepare.  And I'm sure Uncle...*King* Alden will be interested in this as well." Val says, corecting her slipup.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

"We can't be too far from the capital--let's head over there then?" Dhistan suggests.


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2006)

Val nods, "once the priest arives.  Verra is in no condition to travel."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

*Dhistan nods.*

*After about twenty minutes more, a priest makes his way over.*

"Is there a lady in need of Lord Firemane's healing touch?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 11, 2006)

"Yes, a lady, and a badger, if you would be so kind good sir(madam)," Val says, indicating Verra and Kinjon


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

(OOC: Male pronoun and lack of -ess mean 'sir' )

*The priest chuckles.*

"Now I see why they asked for me, then.  Fear not.  The Lord of the Pride watches over all both great and small."

*He nods and smiles before bending over to provide some healing for both Verra and Kinjon.*

(OOC: Verra recovers 11 and stirs awake a minute later, Kinjon recovers 4 and is better still than before but still not well enough to wake)


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 11, 2006)

Rhaka replies to the priest, "Your healing touch is most welcomed.  Your compassion no doubt is noticed by your own god as well as the gods of others."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Yes, thank you sir,” Baeleth says distractedly, as he waits for Verra to wake.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 11, 2006)

*The priest nods.*

"I shall return to the shrine."

*Verra stirs awake, her strange eyes fluttering open slowly, looking around as if confused or in a dream.*


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 11, 2006)

"Mielikki and Eldath be praised, Verra.  It is good that you have come out of the sleep of your injuries."

Rhaka rubs her hand through Kinjon's fur and much more softly says, "I will bring you back to my side in time, friend.  Soon you will be whole and happily by my side."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Verra stirs awake, her strange eyes fluttering open slowly, looking around as if confused or in a dream.*



“It’s alright Verra, you’re safe now...we’re back at the inn,” Baeleth assures, smiling.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

"The inn...?  We're not in a forest?" Verra looks around, "No, I guess not..." she decides.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 12, 2006)

Rhaka chuckles.  "Good to see that the fight didn't take away the good old Verra we've grown to know!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

"Huh?  You're not a bear..." Verra observes, turning around to notice Rhaka, "Oh, yes, it's Rhaka.  Who's the new guy?  Is he the summoner?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Nope, no bears or trees here,” Baeleth chuckles, “though the forest does sound a rather pleasant place to be right now. That’s Dhistan, we rescued him from the summoner.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2006)

*Verra nods slowly, then stands up, stretching.*

"So we got him?  That's good.  He wasn't a very nice person, I think."


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2006)

"We got him running, and we think we know the ultimate plan of his masters, or at least what their aims are," Val says.  "Tomorow, we'll be heading for the capital."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well, I suppose that will be okay...though I hope it’s an uneventful journey, as I’m in no condition to fight any battles right now.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

"I see.  Well as long as we have eight hours of rest for me to prepare spells, I'll probably be fine.  This place looks like rooms are too expensive for me to afford, what with the demonlover taking all my money and such.  Have any idea where I can find somewhere cheaper?  And is there a good place to sell the casting of cantrips for cash?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2006)

"We can get a roll away in here if you wish, and save you the trouble," Val says, "Otherwise, I know a few places that are on the cheap end."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

"Oh, but I can't pay you, though."


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2006)

"Don't worry, I can manage," Val says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

"Okay then.  I don't really need a bed, though, anyway.  Just a chair or mat to rest is fine, as long as the light is kept high enough for reading."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“I’ll want to pick your brain on a few things too Dhistan, about various pieces of lore and such...if you have the time.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

"We'll have plenty of time, you, me, and Verra, while the others sleep.  Though I will confess I am only able to engage in light conversation lest it interrupt my concentration."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Oh, it won’t be too taxing, just a little refresher for me on a few things magical and mundane, as I won’t be able to engage in much more myself.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

"Ah yes--you must need some training from a Wizard of the Sil'derran tradition to help you travel further along the path to true Bladesinger status.  I can only tell you what I know, but that probably covers anything you'd need for that."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Actually my grandfather Uthael taught me all I need to know before leaving Sil’derran, but I’d appreciate whatever help you can give to bring my understanding to where it should be, as I’m afraid I’ve been focussing on other things and neglecting my studies a little.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

"Uthael....where have I heard that name.  Oh right, he used to be on council of High Mages but isn't anymore.  If he's your grandfather, you must be much older than I thought," Dhistan comments.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler*

“Well he’s my great grandfather actually,” Baeleth shrugs, “guess I just got used to calling him grandfather, spending so much time around him.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2006)

"I see.  Well, no need to dwell on that."

(OOC: Dhistan helps Baeleth practise important skills, as everyone rests for the night (unless someone wants to do something else))


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2006)

OOC: Rest is fine, I'll tweek Val tonight.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2006)

*The group rests for the night and awakens bright and early the next morning--the three elves especially.  Dhistan just rests in a chair, though Val goes into her own little room to her bed, as usual, and Rhaka sleeps on the floor.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

*Baeleth pulls a spellbook from his pack and studies it in the morning, abstaining from his bladework practice until he manages to heal a little further.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

(OOC: Poke--you guys woke up.  What to do today?)


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2006)

Val will make travel arangements to the capitol.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

(OOC: It isn't remarkably far walking along a main road.  Will you walk or try to rent a carriage or something, or maybe a boat going upriver followed by a walk from the nearest point of the river's path (more distance in total)?)


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2006)

OOC: How many days walk?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

(OOC: 300 miles--about 22 hours for a horse at a canter, 44 for you guys walking, so less than three days at 16 hours of travel a day)


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2006)

OOC: 3 days doesn't seem too bad, unless I have the resources to arange faster travel we can do that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

(OOC: Okay, so just post something in character saying you leave on foot along the road to the capital )


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2006)

"We should prepare for a 3 day journy, and we'll likely arive late, so gather whatever you may need," Val says to the others, as they pack things up.

Val will gather her things, take care of the bill, and thank the staff before she is ready to leave.

OOC: still waiting for the OK on Val before I post her in the RG   Same with Whinoah.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: 300 miles--about 22 hours for a horse at a canter, 44 for you guys walking, so less than three days at 16 hours of travel a day)



I don't think so, we can only walk 3 miles per hour at best for any sustained distance (edit: you've got us going at ~6.8 mph), slower if someone is weighed down, so that would be 100 hours or more on foot... plus we can only move for 8 hours a day without needing to make Con checks (overland movement PH pg.164).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

(OOC: I have you double-moving at a forced march for 16 hours.  Assuming you make the successively difficult Concentration checks, you can do that in 3 days.  Assuming you don't--well, we'll see what happens   Horses make it easier, admittedly)


----------



## Bront (Oct 20, 2006)

OOC: Um, I wasn't asking at a forced march...   That changes things... You still haven't commented on if she has ways to arange faster travel...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

(OOC: She doesn't really have the spending money at the moment to pay for transportation--375 for light horses.  With no forced march and not hustling an unreasonable distance, it is up to 11 days to cover that ground (unleashed took the PH estimate which rounds down 3.6 miles or so to 3 miles).  Less with a somewhat forced march)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: The PH estimate allows for short breaks during each hour (also the basic speed is 3.4 mph before allowing for those short breaks, not 3.6 mph). We'd never manage to hustle for 16 hours, due to the nonlethal damage automatically caused during such a lengthy period  (you'd automatically take 127 hp of nonlethal damage following the RAW over 8 hours). The same for a forced march as I know Baeleth can't possibly forced march for much more than 5 hours at a _walking_ pace before he automatically starts to fail the _Constitution_ checks, and his chances of passing the earlier ones are lessthan 50/50, so he'll eventually pass out due to nonlethal damage. I mean you've got us going at a sub 4 hour pace to run a marathon and expect the characters to keep it up for 16 hours...I don't think so.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

(OOC: It worked for the 30 Con Barbarian  )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: Yes, well, you give Baeleth the barbarian's Constitution, and we'll give it a go.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

(OOC: Well, world record marathon winners seem to be able to do it in a little over two hours--that's not bad   In fact, that's much faster than I had you guys going.  With the Barbarian's Con, I'd expect better than the world record )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: True but most of them are wrecked after they finish, and definitely couldn't repeat the performance four times in one day, not even considering they'd also have to keep it up over the following two days as well (that's ~12 marathons in 3 days), plus they're not carrying any kind of load.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

(OOC: Well, given the barbarian's Strength, carrying a greataxe and a twenty food tub full of molten gold is probably to him like the marathon runner's shirt and bottle of water is to them )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: Marathon runners don't usually carry a bottle of water, but then apparently the don't wear anything other than a shirt either.   So, what's a coach or boat trip going to cost, as we're going to take forever on foot?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

(OOC: Yeah, I thought you were somewhere else I think--they don't really do 300 mile coach trips.  However, looking at the map again, the boat looks very attractive, although it is upriver.)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: Okay, so what's a boat trip going to cost and how long will it take?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

(OOC: That depends on how much style you want and what kind of ship.  Stylish and fast ships are more expensive.  Slow-moving refuse barges heaped in garbage where the PCs hide and wallow in the garbage to avoid paying are cheaper )


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2006)

Surely there is some kind of regular ferry/barge traffic.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

(OOC:  There are barges, although not really ferries.  Verra took a barge to get here, actually.  There's also some very fast ships that can reach 20 miles per hour on the open sea with favourable winds.  These kinds of ships can do Sundaria City in under two days going upriver.  A galley will do it in a bit over 3 days.  A barge four times that long.)


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: How much for a galley heading that way?  Even if we have to wait a day or two.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

(OOC: 40 gold per head, net 200 if you convince them Kinjon isn't a head)


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: *mumbles something about no treasure adventures and a cheep princess* Well, walking seems better then.  That or a barge (How much would that cost)?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

(OOC: Hey, that's standard PH price of 1 silver per mile per person   You can slightly outpace an upriver barge on foot (a downriver barge can beat walking easily though), but it is more comfortable than walking.  The barge is also cheaper though, so 15 gold per head

As to no treasure--you did get treasure )


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: Ok, I missed that, what did we find?  (Admitedly, I was unconsious at the time)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

(OOC: Books and letters )


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: That's not treasure, treasure is stuff you sell or might buy if you had the funds


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

(OOC: You wouldn't buy books?  The whole rest of the party (Except the VoP character who doesn't count) considers such blasphemy to their elven ears!   )


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: Beyond the spell book (which she would have claimed if no one else had), no


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: Guess we're walking then, as we can't afford any of the faster means of travel, and there's no point paying to travel as slow or slower than walking--unless it's an immensely safer way to go. We still don't know what the other books are BTW, Rystil.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

(OOC: I don't think anyone ever tried to identify the other books )


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2006)

OOC: Well they can't be treasure until we know what they are... for all we know they're books of Orcish poetry, which likely wouldn't interest elves one bit.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 22, 2006)

OOC: Baeleth will look the books over before or after he finishes his reverie.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

*They are mainly written in Abyssal and Draconic, with one in Common.  The ones he can read are treatises on the Abyss and Demon Summoning.  The one in Common is entitled 'Demonology for Dummies', one in Draconic is actually about Conjuration and not just Demonology, and the only one of the bunch that isn't about Conjuration at all, also in Draconic, is 'How to guard your lair like an Archmage on an apprentice's budget--Traps, Spells, and Tricks of the Trade'*


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2006)

OOC: Darn it, we missed "Kiss of Darkness: The Complete Guidebook."  Someone go back and get it, quick.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 22, 2006)

(OOC: Nope--that one's a memo, not a book, so it's one of the letters )


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 24, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]The books are fine enough treasure.  

And I'm in favor of walking.  I don't remember there being any major rush to get there by the coronation anyway....
[/Sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 25, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]You mean other than the fact that the plot was going to take place at the corination?  But walking is fine.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 25, 2006)

*The group decides to walk to Sundaria, a journey that takes 10 days.  On the road, they encounter merchants, peddlers, travellers, and supplicants, eventually spotting the immaculate white walls of Sundaria in the distance.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 25, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“So that’s Sundaria, it looks very... pristine. So where to first Valerie?” Baeleth asks, picking up his pace now the city is in sight.


----------



## Bront (Oct 25, 2006)

"It's late (I'm assuming), so perhaps the palace/castle (Whichever is correct) is best to stop first.  The princess will want to hear my report.  Remember though, not to mention my mission to anyone else.  I was simply traveling, and came accross you folks, ok?  It's as much as the truth as anything." Val says.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 25, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“As you say Valerie, we will be guided by you in this matter,” Baeleth agrees.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 25, 2006)

"So long as we are not put in a position to be forced to lie, I don't think there should be a problem."

[Sblock=OOC]Not exactly what I meant, Bront.  I didn't mean that it didn't matter if we got there by the coronation or not.  I meant that even if we didn't rush we would still be there in time.  In other words, there is no rush to get to the coronation.   [/Sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2006)

"It's not a lie, realy," Val says.  _'At least, no more than who I realy am.'_ "You shouldn't be asked much about it anyway, but such business we've delt with should be kept as private as possable.  Besides, you're here as my guests."

OOC: No rush to get to the coronation implies something else, but now I understand what you ment


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Well let’s get ourselves to the city then, as while seeing more of the kingdom has been interesting, I could do with a change of scenery to break the monotony of the road,” Baeleth encourages, striding out in his haste to reach the city.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 26, 2006)

Rhaka looks to Baeleth with curiosity and adds, "Yes, yes.  On with another city.  Personally, while I may not have enjoyed the movement of the road I have found the scenery quite relaxing.  It is good to find the relaxing of the forest between the chaos of the city.  I suspect that our visit to this city will be just as hectic and urgent as our last, no?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 26, 2006)

*Dhistan nods.*

"I agree.  The forest is much nicer, cleaner, and more beautiful.  You would likely prefer Sil'derran to these human cities, but it's true that the road can be boring and tiresome.  Let's have at it then."

*The group approaches the gates to the city, which are drawn shut for the night.  The gate guards give the group a look-over:*

"Hail then, who goes there?" calls one of the guards.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Don’t get me wrong, the scenery is certainly pleasant and relaxing Rhaka, and a nice break from the cities... but I travelled into human lands to study their swordsmanship, magic, and culture, so their cities hold my focus more for the moment. Well let’s hope we get a little respite, as I’d like to have a chance to indulge my interests somewhat, before we must push on after these miscreants... assuming that task will be ours to carry out in future, after Valerie makes her report,” Baeleth remarks reflectively, before coming within earshot of the gate.


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hail then, who goes there?" calls one of the guards.



"I am Valerie Leirass, servent to princess Elenia Aureolus.  My companions and I are returning from our travels.  Can you let us in please?"

OOC: Diplomacy


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

"Valerie Leirass?  You heard of her?"

"Nope."

"Well, she sounds like she knows what she's talking about though.  Besides, nobody would claim that if it wasn't true."

"Yeah, but, the elves?"

"Yeah, why do you have so many elves?  We didn't hear about any envoy from the elves headed here?  That's like three elves and then a druid, which everyone knows is pretty much like an elf."


----------



## Bront (Oct 27, 2006)

Vall rolls her eyes, "Is it for you to question who Elenia would have me spend my time with?  Now please, if you could let us in, or at least let us send a note to Elenia, she can clear things up right away."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

"Well but, what about King Aldin?  We have to answer to him, not the Lady Princess, so this better not be another one of those moonlightings of hers where we have to run around the city for hours on a wild goose chase..."


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well but, what about King Aldin?  We have to answer to him, not the Lady Princess, so this better not be another one of those moonlightings of hers where we have to run around the city for hours on a wild goose chase..."



"Well, if it was, wouldn't you be ahead of the game since I'd be her and we'd be in the palace already?" Val says.  "Or would you risk sending someone who could potentialy be the princess on a moolighting out of the city and letting her rough it in the wild overnight?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2006)

"Huh?  You might be this Valerie Luh-whatzit, but even I know you're not Princess Elenia, so why do you change your tune like that all the sudden?"

"I don't trust 'em, that I don't.  That one looks like an albino.  They say albinos are demonic warlocks."

"Hmm...still, we'd better get the sarge," he turns back to the group, "You wait here and I'll go get the sarge."

*He waits to hear the reply.*


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Pardon me, but couldn’t you just let us in... we’ve had a long day, well a long week to be frank, and I for one would like to rest in a bed tonight,” Baeleth interjects.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2006)

"If we just let everyone in, then what's the point of a gate, eh?" the guard asks, "No travel into the city at night, not without dispensation."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Well, if that's not an option, perhaps you could acquiesce to the lady’s request and send a note or a runner to the Princess, and then the Princess could speak with the King, as we seem to be at an impasse?” Baeleth asks, unshouldering his pack and sitting down on it... ready for a long wait.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 11, 2006)

Rhaka takes up a position alongside Baeleth.

"Honestly, we've spent enough nights on the road already.  I see no reason to overwork these guards.  They're simply following their duty.  And when they get yelled at tomorrow morning for not letting us through at least they'll know they did the honorable thing and followed their duty.  We can surely sleep in the woods or by the road one more night so the guards aren't troubled at our - or the Princess' - expense, certainly."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2006)

"Yeah, right.  Go wake up the King every time somebody comes and wants in.  Look, you may be who you say, but it's our job to watch this gate after dark, and so we shall."

"Heh, if we let just anyone in, though, like idiots, maybe they'd promote us to palace guards," the other guard makes what must be a joke, as the first guard laughs.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

*Baeleth sighs and shakes his head, as they could have camped some time ago knowing they’d have trouble entering the city.*

OOC: Must get dark fast here, considering we could spot the _immaculate_ white walls of Sundaria when we first saw the city... a rather good description when we’ve apparently arrived at the gates after dark... well after dark if the reference to waking the King isn’t an exaggeration.


----------



## Bront (Nov 11, 2006)

Val sighs, "Well, at least I know we've done well in hiring guards.  Just a moment."

Val steps over to the side, facing away from the guard and begins to adjust her clothing a bit, plays with her face, and even adjusts her hair a bit, before she turns back to the guard, now looking quite a bit like the princess, though dressed far from regaly.

[sblock=RA]She's making as if she's removing makeup, unstuffing/stuffing things, etc, as she shifts.  She won't change the color of her hair, but she'll try to adjust it a bit in the style of the princess so the look is noticable.  She'll also play to remove something from her eyes and chance their color.[/sblock]

"Now, if you don't mind, I'd like to see my bed before dawn, and perhaps have a bath first," Says Val, even sounding like the princess.  "I know you're just doing your job, and you've done so admirably.  What is your name guard, so that I may have you commended for your fine work?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> *Baeleth sighs and shakes his head, as they could have camped some time ago knowing they’d have trouble entering the city.*
> 
> OOC: Must get dark fast here, considering we could spot the _immaculate_ white walls of Sundaria when we first saw the city... a rather good description when we’ve apparently arrived at the gates after dark... well after dark if the reference to waking the King isn’t an exaggeration.



 (OOC: Over half the party is made of elves--starlight is your friend )


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2006)

OOC: Indeed, though I would assume the description applied to everyone and not just the elves.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2006)

"Wait a minute, that actually _does_ sound like the princess."

"Yeah, but it could be magic."

"It _could_, but the simpler answer is that it is the princess, maybe running away."

"If she was running away, she wouldn't be walking back, now."

"That's true."

"In fact, she was walking back from very far.  Look at all the dust on their clothes."

"That's also true."

"And we didn't hear about the princess leaving."

"That's also true."

"So it almost certainly is an impersonator."

"That's also true.  Do you want to risk it, though?"

"Not really.  I'll go get the sarge."


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2006)

"Please, I'd much rather just get back to the castle before Daddy finds me missing, as I'm sure you'd rather too." Princess/Val asks.  "And if you think he'll be mad, you'll have to deal with Harile afterwards.  I'd pity whoever befell her wrath."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2006)

(OOC: Just so you know, the Princess never leaves the city except under very specific conditions or the one time when she successfully left in disguise.  Either way, it's a big deal and all the guards would be alerted   You can take back the question if you like)


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2006)

OOC: Grr, knowing that, I wouldn't have even tried to disguise myself as her   I figured she might occasionaly slip outside the city in disguise for a day.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2006)

(OOC: She tries, but she rarely succeeds and it is a big deal when she does )


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2006)

OOC: K, fixed


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2006)

"It doesn't matter if you're King Aldin himself.  We're not authorised to open the gates.  I'm going to get the sarge.  He has Zone of Truth anyway, so it will be easy to figure everything out and get this over with.  Okay?"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

*Baeleth glances at Valerie, wondering what kind of trouble she’s gotten them into by impersonating the princess.*

OOC: That's the second person going to get the sarge, unless they didn't go the first time you mentioned it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 12, 2006)

(OOC: Didn't go the first time because you guys stopped him )


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2006)

Val sighs, "I highly doubt you'd not open the gate for the King."

"If you're going to be this bullheaded, we'll just wait untill morning,"  Val says.  "Come on, there should be a place to camp around here somewhere."

With that, Val will turn and walk away, adjusting her disguise and makeup till she looks like Valerie again, though she faces away from everyone as she does it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

*They head away to make camp.  Baeleth's elven ears pick up a bit of talking on the wind.*

[SBLOCK=Baeleth]"...Dude, you totally called it.  How'd you know.......fake?"

"I didn't............figured if I bluffed.......of Truth, an impostor would..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 13, 2006)

Rhaka smiles as they go to make camp.  Making sure Kinjon is in tow she adds, "It is better this way anyway.  Although the guards thought I was only trying to manipulate them there was truth in my words earlier.  They are being quite honorable in their duty.  Besides, I could do with one more day in the open country."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

*Baeleth stops for a moment, turning his head slightly toward the guards and the gate, before continuing with the group.*

“Hmmm, seems they were bluffing too, Valerie... I guess they won,” Baeleth says with a chuckle, as they look for a campsite.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

*The group camps near the city just outside, and they awaken with the sunrise, ready to continue into the gates, which open up for the stream of merchants, caravans, travelers, buyers, farmers, and petitioners that enter into the capital each day.  The guards have changed, but when they see a group with three elves, an albino, and a blonde girl (a rather distinctive combination!), one of them turns to the other and says:*

"Hold on now.  You're the group with the girl what claimed to be the princess, right?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> *Baeleth stops for a moment, turning his head slightly toward the guards and the gate, before continuing with the group.*
> 
> “Hmmm, seems they were bluffing too, Valerie... I guess they won,” Baeleth says with a chuckle, as they look for a campsite.



"Who said I was bluffing?" Cal says with a wink.  Then she shrugs, "No need to air any more laundry than needed.  I was hoping for a warm bed tonight though," she says disapointedly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2006)

(OOC: Just to make sure you also saw post 1018, right?)


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hold on now.  You're the group with the girl what claimed to be the princess, right?"



"I claimed to work with the princess, yes.  I am Valerie," Val says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2006)

"This says that you claimed to work with the princess, which was unverified, then you changed your mind and claimed to _be_ the princess, which was verified as false.  Does that sound familiar?"


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2006)

"I've been known to impresonate the princess at her request occasionaly, usually for her safety.  I had figured the guards here would be well aware of the royal staff, but that seems not to be the case.  I will say that you are on top of things by not letting people in after dark.  The zone of truth bluff was quite nice as well.  Still, I do have business with the Princess, so if you don't mind, I'd like to be let in."  Val says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2006)

"I don't have any of that on here, but it sounds like you're saying you're the same girl who impersonated the princess, right?  I have instructions."


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2006)

"What instructions are those?" Val asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2006)

*The guard chuckles and arches an eyebrow.*

"You didn't answer me again.  Will you please acknowledge that you're the right person, miss?  I don't mean to be rude, but I've asked you three times and you haven't answered me directly."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 18, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

Itching to get inside the city, Baeleth finally loses patience with Valerie’s avoidance of the specific question the guard is asking. “Obviously they know who we are, Valerie, considering the rather distinct composition of our party... so why make things harder than they need to be. Yes, she is the person you are looking for, and we were those with her at the gates last evening,” he explains, hoping to bring this silly stalemate to a conclusion.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2006)

*The guard nods.*

"Thank you.  I needed a confirmation.  Now then..."

"I'm to apologise to the Lady Valerie on behalf of the other guards for the fact that she was forced to sleep outside.  However, under the circumstances, the higher-ups suggest that next time when the guards offer to get the Sergeant, she might want to wait for them to get the Sergeant, or someone else who knows who she is.  By running off, changing her story three times, and making it seem like she was nervous about an authority figure coming, she made herself seem suspicious and suspect without cause.  I didn't know what they meant exactly by that before, but now after this little conversation, I think I do."

"In any case, please, enter--welcome to Sundaria."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 18, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Finally, we can enter the city!” Baeleth says, looking at Valerie, before turning back to the guard. “Though if the guards sent for the Sergeant in the first place, when confronted with a name, along with a stated allegiance to the Princess, and a request to open the gates... instead of questioning that person about her companions and talking of silly things like the Princess being on a moonlighting or some such... there wouldn’t have been any cause for the suspicious conduct their questions provoked.”


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2006)

Val nods, "My companion is correct.  If the Seargent had been summoned initialy, it would have not been an issue.  Anyway, I am glad the guards were at least vigilant."

"Come on, let us be going."

Val will lead them to the palace.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2006)

*Dhistan nods at Baeleth's words and grumbles in agreement, only easily audible to Baeleth and Verra's elven ears:*

[SBLOCK=Elves]"Foolish humans and their fancies...just because we're long-lived doesn't mean we like to waste our time when action is needed..."[/SBLOCK]

*The guard raises an eyebrow.*

"Well, keep in mind that the higher-ups usually don't fraternise with elves in such high numbers.  Things out of the ordinary like that, those are things the guards are supposed to question, but they can't just go calling the Sarge every single time that happens or he'll just be running back and forth all the time.  Anyway, if you have a complaint about the gates, find a merchant-noble and air your grievance, and maybe he'll bring it up to the king for you.  Actually, as an elf, you might do best starting with the Seldarine Temple in the Temple District.  If not, then let's move along, as there are others who need to pass.  Of course, I'll need all the elves to register in this logbook, if you please."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 18, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Now who’s avoiding the point of things,” Baeleth chuckles, looking squarely at the guard with a glint of humour in his eyes, “I’m just saying that I’m surprised the guard don’t immediately call the sergeant, when confronted with a request by someone claiming to be an agent of the royal family.”

*Still chuckling to himself Baeleth registers in their logbook, before moving aside to allow the others to do so.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2006)

Once they are inside the walls:
"I'm sorry about that,"  Val says.  "Many of the people here are not tollerant of people who are... different.  The princess is not so, I can assure you."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 20, 2006)

Rhaka replies, "No apologies necessary, although I would like to point out that this is twice now that deception has gotten us into trouble.  We had to break into the warehouse.  That was perhaps unavoidable, although I'm sure had we more time we could have come up with a better solution than almost dying.  I fail to understand why we simply did not trust the guards to your own city.  After all, if they are not honorable, why let them guard the city at night?"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 21, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

Baeleth waves off the apology with a smile, “Don’t concern yourself about it Valerie, I expected as much once I left Sil’derr’an... though I’m pleased when I’m proved wrong. Anyway, no point standing around here, let’s go do what we came here for... then perhaps I might be able to have a look around... see the sights,” he finishes, his eyes sparkling at the thought.


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Rhaka replies, "No apologies necessary, although I would like to point out that this is twice now that deception has gotten us into trouble.  We had to break into the warehouse.  That was perhaps unavoidable, although I'm sure had we more time we could have come up with a better solution than almost dying.  I fail to understand why we simply did not trust the guards to your own city.  After all, if they are not honorable, why let them guard the city at night?"



"It's... complicated Rhaka.  I wish life were so simple, but it never truely is.  Deceptions are a part of life, and one I can not avoid."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Shall we be about our business then?” Baeleth prompts, as he waits for Valerie to lead them wherever they are supposed to go.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 28, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "It's... complicated Rhaka.  I wish life were so simple, but it never truely is.  Deceptions are a part of life, and one I can not avoid."




"That is unfortunate.  I find that honesty is so much easier than keeping track of lies.  Perhaps less efficient, but definately easier."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Honesty is certainly uncomplicated, Rhaka, though sometimes it can get you into a lot of trouble if used with the wrong person or at the wrong time,” Baeleth offers with a chuckle, a mischievous glint in his eyes.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 28, 2006)

"I suppose, but I still don't think that lying is a good standard policy.  Had we simply been honest last night you all wouldn't have had to sleep in my environment.  Not that I minded."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“No, it’s not, and I certainly try to be honest whenever possible, though sometimes it’s fun to try a little deception,” Baeleth grins, adding with a shrug, “Though the guards didn’t seem to react to Valerie’s honest request any better than the subterfuge she tried later on.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 28, 2006)

Rhaka smiles, seemingly missing Baeleth's point about lying being fun.  "Either way, the guard were doing the job that they were hired for.  If they let in everyone without at least calling the captain of the guard then what kind of guards would they be?"

While she might be obtuse, she certain doesn't appear to be trying to be obtuse with her comment and tone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 28, 2006)

"Gotta go with nature girl on that last--if you claim to be someone important who they don't recognise, they have to get someone who does recognise you or they're being negligent.  That said, humans can often be negligent creatures anyway, when that is the easy way out for them," Dhistan comments.

*They continue onward through the Merchant's District and inward to the Old City, along Petitioner's Way toward the palace.  Eventually, they reach the gate in front of the shining white walls of the palace complex itself, a smaller counterpart to the walls around the town proper.*

(OOC: You _were_ going to the palace, right?)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 29, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

OOC: I believe the palace was our destination.

“Well they should have gotten someone then, instead of saying they were and then not doing it... multiple times,” Baeleth remarks, still vexed by the guard’s behaviour, as they get underway again.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That said, humans can often be negligent creatures anyway, when that is the easy way out for them," Dhistan comments.




Rhaka replies, "While I appreciate your verbal support, your assertion about humans irritates me, not surprisingly.  If I have learned one thing from the gods and goddesses of nature it is that all things have their strengths and weaknesses.  To assume superiority only quickens your downfall.  Look and the wild dog that chases the animals away from the watering hole and considers himself so supreme that he does not see the wolf waiting in the brush to kill him for his next meal.  Humans have their fault, but so do your people - no offense, Baeleth.  For every animal you chase away from the watering hole in your superiority I would not be surprised to see another waiting in the brush to take you out."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 29, 2006)

"Fortunately, the elf is more perceptive than a wild dog.  He ducks and skewers the wolf on a magicked blade, and then he has a meal as well as a drink," Dhistan laughs.

(OOC: Probably waiting on Val to try to gain entry at the gates--someone want to handwave through that while Bront has spotty access--good luck and speedy recovery to the wife, Bront!)


----------



## unleashed (Nov 30, 2006)

OOC: We might as well wait for a little while and see if Bront can manage to post, as the next bit is probably going to be centred around Valerie, espcially if we go from gaining access to the palace to talking with the Princess.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 30, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Agreed.  I'm in no particular hurry, and waiting won't kill us.  Besides, at this point it is just Unleashed and I carrying the game.  If we go forward that means that you'll be NPCing all the regular NPCed people plus Valerie and Verra.  It'd be okay if this was a game of two by designed intent ... but just doesn't feel right to have the DM doing half the player's work!

You know, unless we were working to a point where the game would lose Valerie and Verra.  But since I don't believe that is the goal, we might as well wait.

And the comment about losing Valerie and Verra is not a suggestion, just me distinguishing between this game and what's happened regarding player attrition in the two games that I DM.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 1, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“No offense taken Rhaka... I know the foibles of my own people only too well,” Baeleth chuckles.


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> "That is unfortunate.  I find that honesty is so much easier than keeping track of lies.  Perhaps less efficient, but definately easier."



"For some, their lives are nothing but lies, to where those lies can become truths to them.  For others, the truth is simply not an option.  Tis a sad truth of life," Val says.

Val leads the others to the palace, and identifies herself to the guards at the entrance she usually uses (When not being discrete).

OOC: I'm being vague intentionaly so RA can fill in some details as needed   I'm sure Val is familiar with how to get herself into the palace officialy.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 3, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Holy conversation ressurection, Batman!  Seriously, I realize this was when you last saw the thread, Bront, but that's reaching back a ways!   

Also, I'm seriously not in a big mood to have RA hand-wave a bunch of stuff.  Becuase this is one of the 'premade' Val spotlight places.  Take your time and we'll pick up when you're back to normal.  Seriously.  This is one of your opportunities to have your character shine, no?[/Sblock]

Rhaka replies with a grin on her face, hopefully indicating that she is only half-serious.  "Truth is always an option.  The way one lives their life can often be changed easier than truth."  She continues, just to be sure everyone doesn't take her too seriously, "Of course I am not saying that lies are never used.  We all lie - intentionally or not - from time to time.  Is it not a part of who we all are?"


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2006)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> "Is it not a part of who we all are?"



"Yes, indeed it is." Val says in agreement.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 4, 2006)

Rhaka smiles, taking Val's statement as assurance that her morality was not coming down disparagingly upon the others.  "So, speaking of truth, what is the plan?  Are we simply going to march into the palace and expect an audience and be forthright about what we have learned?"


----------



## Bront (Dec 5, 2006)

"No, I should at least check in with Harile first as I return, and then I can speak to the Princess while attending to my duties to her," Val says.  "Till then, you will be my guests, which should at least afford you entrance."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 5, 2006)

"Will we be allowed to come and go through the gate as we please?  If we are to have a considerable amount of waiting while you meet with your supervisors I should like a chance to explore the land outside your city.  Of course, all who are interested would be welcome to join me and commune with nature."


----------



## Bront (Dec 7, 2006)

"I don't think so, but you should have time later, as I can't see why you might be needed for anything immediately once we have talked to the Princess."

OOC: Here Rystil...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2006)

*The guards at the palace gate appear to be new.*

"Lady Valerie?  Do you remember hearing about a Lady Valerie?" one gate guard asks the other.

"No, I don't--it's so hard to remember everyone though, and she sounds like she knows what she's talking about.  Why don't we let her in."

"Well, how about we let her in and take her to Harile so Harile can say if she's supposed to be here."

"Capital idea."

"Okay, you can come in, but we're going to take you to Harile to have her identify you."

*As the guards are talking, a black-cloaked figure beckons at Valerie from the shadows of the road running perpendicular to their approach, heading out into the Old City.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 14, 2006)

"Just send Harile a message saying I'll be back later today.  I have a few other things to do, and I just realized the time," Val says.  "That way, you don't have to take me in and leave your post, and you can confirm who I am."

Val leads her companions over towards the shadowy figure.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2006)

*The guard nods.*

"That seems like a pretty good idea.  Let's do that."

*Val follows after the shadowy figure, though it takes until they reach a nearby alley between two buildings to catch up.  In the midst of the shadowed alley, the shadowy figure stops, and turns around to face them, head still swathed and unable to be seen.*

*"Miss Leirass,"* the figure speaks in a deep voice, unnaturally deep even, *"My organisation has been watching you and your friends carefully.  We have decided to come to you with a request on which the entire fate of the kingdom might ride.  Agree, and you shall be rewarded greatly.  Not Valerie, do you love your kingdom?"*


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *"Miss Leirass,"* the figure speaks in a deep voice, unnaturally deep even, *"My organisation has been watching you and your friends carefully.  We have decided to come to you with a request on which the entire fate of the kingdom might ride.  Agree, and you shall be rewarded greatly.  Not Valerie, do you love your kingdom?"*



"I love the Princess and the Kingdom greatly," Val answers.  "But what proof do I have that I can trust you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2006)

*"Because..."* the cloaked figure takes a deep breath in and then out, *"Valerie...I am your--"*

*With a flick of the wrist, the figure whirls off the cloak, simultaneously closing in quickly, revealing a giggling Princess Elenia just as she grips Valerie in a big hug.*

"Val!  I heard about the hubbub at the gate last night.  I'm so glad you're alright!"


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2006)

Val laughs and hugs the Princess back, "Yeah, the gate guards are pretty stuborn, they could teach the castle guards a thing or two."

She straightens herself out, gets rather stiff and stands at attention.  She then begins speeking in an exageratedly formal voice, "Princess, these are my friends, Baeleth, Rhaka, and Vera.  And this is Dhistan, a man we rescued durring our... research."

She cracks a grin at the end.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

Once he’s introduced, Baeleth smiles and simply says, “Princess,” as he bows his head politely.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2006)

Rhaka mimics the elfs bow, figuring it was the polite thing do do.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2006)

*Verra seems a bit out of it.*

"Oh, that explains that," she offers.

*Dhistan mutters something unintelligible.*

[SBLOCK=Listen DC 25]"Bah, humans and their foolishness.  Now we know where the girl gets it."[/SBLOCK]

*Elenia arches an eyebrow.*

"It's like you've brought all of Sil'derran to come visit.  What a strange coincidence, but I can only begin to guess at once it means.  A rogue baelnorn gone mad?  A dark elf incursion from below?  A crazed elf declared outcast--what's the word for that, 'Irenicus'?--and starting a row here?  Is the badger a symbol of one of the gods of the mysterious gnomes, or was that a raccoon?  Oh, but it must be _so_ exciting."

"And speaking of exciting--we've got a few exciting options right this moment actually!  Val, would you like to be me and turn yourself in at the palace?  If not, our other option is a fast-paced chase and game of hide-and-seek in the worse part of town, which is altogether fun too--I've brought along some valuables and magic items that we can use to help the less fortunate if we do that!"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

*Baeleth chuckles and his eyes sparkle with mirth, as the princess rattles off her list of possible events which might have brought them here, shaking his head as each is mentioned in turn, as he waits for a chance to speak without interrupting.*

“Well, while all those options are certainly something which might bring a group from Sil'derran to your kingdom, princess, you hit on the exact reason beforehand... strange coincidence... as we all happened to be here for our own reasons, before hearing Valerie’s cry for help and running to her aid...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2006)

"You don't have to call me 'princess' or 'your majesty'.  Elenia is just fine."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Well, I didn’t want to appear presumptuous, Elenia, as some people put a lot of weight in titles... plus I’m still not too sure about human customs,” Baeleth grins.


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2006)

"Oh, I know how you love hide and seek," Val says with a grin and a gleem in her eye.  "Harile will know I'm back soon enough, so we best be getting to the fun while we can."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 17, 2006)

Rhaka shakes her head.  "Fun?  We have not traveled for how many days to come into yet another city to play a game, have we?  We have a purpose to accomplish.  When that is complete we can have fun.  When the pups of a young wolf are hungry, the mother wolf does not encourage them to play.  She teaches them to hunt.  Wisdom does not play when there is work to be done.  Unless, of course, like the mother wolf you can do both at the same time.  Play if you will, but only in a direction that leads to the accomplishment of our purpose."  Any other direction is unwise.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2006)

*Elenia shakes her head slightly.*

"I like to have fun wherever I go because I think life should be fun--it's just happier that way.  But that doesn't mean this isn't without a purpose.  I need to mingle with the commonfolk, see how they are truly living and what they truly think...to help them if I can in any way I can.  Some of the nobility forget too quickly that even the poorest among us are our brothers and sisters, and they should be treated with respect.  Given a chance and a push in the right direction, many of them would be able to lead good and happy lives...But without us, they will never have the chance."

"Besides which, I'd like a report--I'd prefer it from Val, but this will work better if she lets them catch her as me, so I can take a report from any of you guys too--I'm sure if you saved Val then you know what's going on too."


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2006)

Val leans over and whispers to Elenia, "Rhaka's a little stiff, but she's got a good heart."

"I'll just adjust my disguise a bit as we go, and we'll be off!  We haven't played hide and seek for a while, and someone needs to keep the guards on their toes."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2006)

"Ah, so you're picking the hard way, eh?" Elenia laughs, "You always did like the hard way, didn't you Val?  Anyway, yes, let's be quick--we have much to discuss, and it wouldn't do to be caught before we can."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“So we’re off on a jaunt through the city then?” Baeleth asks, a grin on his lips and his eyes dancing merrily at the prospect.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 18, 2006)

Rhaka rather looks displeased and shakes her head.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2006)

"Is that a 'No'?  Come, but it will be fun, Miss...oh but I don't know any of your names yet," Elenia admits, "Pray do tell--that will be the first part of the stirring tale I'm sure you'll weave of bravery, magic, heroism, and adventure, no?"

"So let's see, I guess you elves are probably Wizards, and with the badger, that would make you a Druid?" she asks Rhaka, "I must say, I admire the dedication it takes to walk along the path to become one with nature.  Personally, I believe my calling is to help my fellow men and women, and I love the interplay of people, so I wouldn't be able to live the quiet life in the wilderness, but I'd like to try it for a little while some time if I ever could get the chance."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Oh, I’m sorry Elenia, I thought Valerie pointed us out when she introduced us. I’m Baeleth Dawnmist, and while I am I wizard, I’m also a swordsman,” Baeleth remarks with a smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2006)

"Ah yes, and that makes you over there Dhistan.  Now if I can get Rhaka and Verra straight, then I'll be good to go.  A swordsman and a wizard too?  Just like Corellon Larethian then," Elenia smiles approvingly.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Yes, I suppose so... though I am but a novice when compared to our creator,” Baeleth chuckles. “I must say, you’re far more knowledgable about elves than I am about humans, Elenia, though I suppose that’s why I’m here. Hmm, I don’t suppose we’ll be passing any of your fencing schools on this little excursion, will we?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2006)

*Elenia laughs.*

"A princess has to know about the other cultures who live nearby.  I've spent a bit of time chatting with _Tel'Quess_ ambassadors and the priests at the Seldarine temple, so I know a bit about elven traditions, but truth be told, some of the more minor deities with really long names escape me at the moment."

"Dueling schools?  None of the fancy ones, no, but there are certainly maestros who teach eager younglings to become street duelists and blade bravos, hoping to eke out a better life through skill, charm, and a steady arm.  Of course, weapons are supposed to be peaceknotted within the city grounds except in designated areas, so street duels aren't exactly legal...in general, I tend to frown on such things.  Though the dream of the self-made man is a good one, the casual violence and violent casualties of street dueling are a bit of an excess, I think.  Fortunately, it isn't a particularly widespread pastime, though somewhat popular for its scarcity."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 19, 2006)

Rhaka smiles, trying to be polite.  She responds to the princess' earlier words.  "Well, it is as I said earlier.  We have travelled many days to relay a message.  I am in favor of relaying the message.  I cannot see any value in delaying the task we have travelled long and hard to accomplish.  Once that is done, not only will you have my blessing in helping people you will have my participation.  Besides, I do believe that people put far too much value in possessions to begin with.  Life can be completely fulfilling simply by using what the gods of nature provide for free!"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Elenia laughs.*
> 
> "A princess has to know about the other cultures who live nearby.  I've spent a bit of time chatting with _Tel'Quess_ ambassadors and the priests at the Seldarine temple, so I know a bit about elven traditions, but truth be told, some of the more minor deities with really long names escape me at the moment."
> 
> "Dueling schools?  None of the fancy ones, no, but there are certainly maestros who teach eager younglings to become street duelists and blade bravos, hoping to eke out a better life through skill, charm, and a steady arm.  Of course, weapons are supposed to be peaceknotted within the city grounds except in designated areas, so street duels aren't exactly legal...in general, I tend to frown on such things.  Though the dream of the self-made man is a good one, the casual violence and violent casualties of street dueling are a bit of an excess, I think.  Fortunately, it isn't a particularly widespread pastime, though somewhat popular for its scarcity."



“Oh, well I wasn’t looking for street duels or such, Elenia, I was just hoping to see some skilled human bladework and how it compares to the elven style that I studied... perhaps pick up a new technique or two myself. Though you might want to tell the gate guards to inform visitors about peaceknotting weapons, as this is the first I’ve heard of it,” Baeleth remarks, looking down at his unbound blade.

“As for not recalling the names of the more obscure deities of my people, well you’re still doing far better than I... as the human deities I can name could be counted on one hand,” he adds with a chuckle.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2006)

Rhaka said:
			
		

> "Well, it is as I said earlier. We have travelled many days to relay a message. I am in favor of relaying the message. I cannot see any value in delaying the task we have travelled long and hard to accomplish. Once that is done, not only will you have my blessing in helping people you will have my participation. Besides, I do believe that people put far too much value in possessions to begin with. Life can be completely fulfilling simply by using what the gods of nature provide for free!"




"Ah, yes, a message," Elenia smiles and laughs slightly at the irony, "And who do you suppose Val's message is meant to reach, my friend?"

*Elenia winks at Rhaka.*

"With that answer in hand, you'll see why we can head out now and still deliver the message as well."



			
				Baeleth said:
			
		

> “Oh, well I wasn’t looking for street duels or such, Elenia, I was just hoping to see some skilled human bladework and how it compares to the elven style that I studied... perhaps pick up a new technique or two myself. Though you might want to tell the gate guards to inform visitors about peaceknotting weapons, as this is the first I’ve heard of it,”




"I imagine they must have been pretty frazzled to forget that--oh, what did you do to the poor dears _this_ time, Val," she laughs.



			
				Baeleth said:
			
		

> “As for not recalling the names of the more obscure deities of my people, well you’re still doing far better than I... as the human deities I can name could be counted on one hand,”




"I'd be intrigued which ones those were," Elenia replies, "Though we should be off.  So, Baeleth. Dhistan, Rhaka, and Verra," she looks to each one correctly, "And of course Val.  Shall we head out?"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 19, 2006)

Rhaka replies, "With all respect, princess, I believe the message concerns more than simply you even if you are the one who sent your servant out.  Perhaps you should at least talk the time to listen to the message before running about the city?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2006)

"You're probably right, so let's talk while we walk, shall we?  There's no way they'd have let any of you except Val into the palace, so this will give us a chance to discuss so I'll know everyone's perspective and we can figure out how to proceed."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Yes, let’s do that, I’m itching to see some of the city,” Baeleth agrees, before turning to look at Rhaka with a grin, “Oh, come along Rhaka, you know you like to help the less fortunate too.”

Once they get moving, Baeleth turns back to Elenia, “Now, for my list of human deities, let’s see... there’s Mystra, obviously... Mielikki, Silvanus... Selune... and Oghma... those I heard about at home. Since coming to human lands I’ve heard of Siamorphe... a Lord Firemane or The Lord of the Pride, though I’m not sure that’s the common name, as both sound more like titles... and Eldath from Rhaka. Of course I don’t know much about them beyond their names, though I guess I’ll learn more in time. Hmm, well unless I’ve grown a few additional fingers, I guess I know more than I can count on one hand, after all,” he adds, with a soft musical laugh.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 20, 2006)

Rhaka resigns herself to move with the group.  She's not unhappy to go - she just feels like once again the group is simply making an unwise choice.



			
				Baeleth said:
			
		

> “Now, for my list of human deities, let’s see... there’s Mystra, obviously... Mielikki, Silvanus... Selune... and Oghma... those I heard about at home. Since coming to human lands I’ve heard of Siamorphe... a Lord Firemane or The Lord of the Pride, though I’m not sure that’s the common name, as both sound more like titles... and Eldath from Rhaka.”




When he has finished speaking Rhaka adds, "Eldath is indeed a wonderful god to know.  The peacefulness that comes through worship of Eldath is unlike that of any other.  To know the simplicity of the quiet places and to accept their simplicity is much more difficult than one might expect.  And to know the turbulent force that runs deep in spite of the outward calm - a force that can only be best expressed through that of waterfalling hundreds of feet into a deep pool - to know how peace and turbulance can dwell together so beautifully is simply powerful.  However, while you have spoken of my chief goddess, Mielikki, you should also bring up Lurue and Shiallia as well.  Together the cover a beatiful spectrum of beast, intelligence, nature, peace, and wisdom."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Well, I hadn’t heard of the last two before, Rhaka, as you’ve only mentioned Mielikki and Eldath in my hearing, so I couldn’t really bring them up, could I,” Baeleth chuckles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2006)

"Lurue, the Unicorn Queen--the ruler of noble intellegent magical creatures.  It is said that when Mielikki goes to war, she rides on the back of her trusted ally.  And Shiallia is a fertility goddess, I believe," Elenia recites, "It is important to understand the customs and beliefs of others to know how to interact with them.  That's why they train me up on at least the basics."

*Elenia makes a beckoning gesture and starts to walk away from the palace.*

"So, whoever feels up to it, let me know what's going on--I don't know if you have a better place to start, but this part where you save Val sounds like a natural beginning."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 20, 2006)

Rhaka replies, "Actually, Baeleth has already begun the story.  Perhaps not intentionally, but he has begun by beginning my portion of the story.  I had come to the city because of my love for animals.  The gods and goddesses of nature had been directing my hand to explore the rumors of unusual animals - in the cities nonetheless!  So I came with my trusty badger, Kinjon.  We were to explore the city.  As we searched, we heard a cry and saw several of these terrible beasts.  They were ferocious and vicious.  They didn't act like any animals I had ever seen.  They acted as though they were beyond nature.  And when they were dealt with, they simply vanished.  As for how everyone else came, I'll let them tell their portion."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2006)

"Summoned fiendish beasts then...that sounds like the cult I heard about that was destroyed back before I was even born.  Oh, dear--I hope you didn't have to fight any Fiendish Dire Tigers!"


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 20, 2006)

Rhaka smiles.  "Nothing so big, thank Lurue.  And nothing so violent, thank Eldath.  Only creatures that my Kinjon could protect me from."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2006)

"Then Kinjon must be a mighty warrior for a badger.  If I remember, the summoning spells start with badgers and get progressively nastier."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Yes, that seems to be the way of things,” Baeleth agrees with a wry smile. “Well, since Rhaka’s started before Valerie’s rescue, I guess I’d better start there too. Having made my way to Thresk, I finally tracked down an accomplished dueling maestro, only to arrive at his house and find the door ajar and him missing... without his blade. Thinking the worst, as there were obvious signs of forced entry and someone carrying a heavy burden towards the docks, I decided to head in that general direction in case I could rescue the maestro. As I was looking through the alleys, near the docks, I heard a woman scream, and raced around to aid her. That’s where I found Valerie, Rhaka, and Verra in conflict with the fiendish animals Rhaka described.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2006)

"I had taken a boat to Thresk...I had a vision that someone was in trouble, and Valerie was being attacked," Verra explains.

"I wasn't actually there," Dhistan adds, "But I'm going to guess that if there was anyone tied up at that point, nature girl played twenty questions with them instead of untying them."

"Hmm?"

"Nothing...someone should probably get to the useful part where you read the letter about killing everybody on the coronation or whatever."

"What!?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Yes, well we were going to try breaking that information a little more gently, but it seems Dhistan has jumped straight to the end... so there’s little point sugar-coating it now,” Baeleth remarks, giving Dhistan a disapproving look. “What Dhistan says though, is true Elenia. We found a letter, written in Abyssal, when we rescued him, which  revealed some group is plotting revenge, and intends to strike at the coronation and... to quote the letter, which seems rather melodramatic... spell their doom!”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 20, 2006)

"That's weird...that cult was totally destroyed a long time ago with the loss of their leader.  It must just be one or two old members left with delusions of grandeur, at most...Still, we'll have to have a bit more security at the coronation, but we have plenty of time before that anyway...Hmm..." Elenia thinks.

"I don't know if you know this, but the sentiment that the cult was completely vanquished and is a thing of the past is rather strong.  Even with this letter, if someone tried to claim the cult was coming back, no one would listen...perhaps it is just a case of believing what they want to believe, I don't know.  So what I'll have to do is claim that it was a mundane assassination threat, if you can call such a thing mundane.  Meanwhile, maybe you guys can get some incontrovertible evidence or a better idea of what they're doing?  Is there more to this story that we skipped that could help?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Well, the conjurer was kidnapping people and sacrificing them, but he may have taken some for another purpose or even for something they possessed. Sadly that’s mostly speculation, as we found no physical evidence of that... though Verra’s visions seem to point to something like that happening...” Baeleth offers, before listing all the people they discovered missing in Thresk, in case they mean something to her.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 21, 2006)

"I see...odd, I don't really see any connection except the two moon priestesses."


----------



## Bront (Dec 21, 2006)

"You should know Elenia, that looks can be decieving," Val says.  "We can only assume that the cult only appeared to have been destroyed, unless this is simply a new cult using the old name."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 21, 2006)

"It's probably either something new, as you suggest, or else just one or two scattered former members with a vendetta.  The time when the cult had numbers on its side is over now after their forces were crushed and the leader was destroyed."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 21, 2006)

"If it is an old cult, I need not remind people about the dangers of playing with a wounded animal.  Best to either leave it alone - or as may be more appropriate here - kill it outright before it can hurt anyone.  And if it is a new cult, best to fight against it now before they have a chance to become territorial again."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 21, 2006)

"I agree--however, the prevailing attitude when presented with your letter is going to be that it is some kind of joke.  I'm not sure why, but it is strange how people are willing to disregard evidence to the contrary if there is something they truly want to believe, and after casting those expensive divinations that said the cult was shattered and the leader was no more, everyone is sure that it is gone."

"Can I count on all of you to find some incontrovertible proof of new activity?  If you think it is the old cult again, a good next step may be to talk with a veteran who fought them in the war twenty years ago, but preferably one who is levelheaded and not strongly associated with the guard or army...I think I have an idea."

*As they walk, they pass through the Old City and out into the Lower District, and Elenia smiles.*

"I love this place.  The people here are all so much more genuine.  If they like you, they'll smile and clap you on the back, and if they don't, they'll tell you off to your face instead of hiding it behind a false fawning smile."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2006)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Yes, well I guess they only heard what they wanted to hear, if what you say it true, Elenia. As while shattered is broken, it is certainly not destroyed... just no longer suitable for its previous purpose. And death, while final for most, is certainly not impossible to return from in any number of ways. Add to that, that divinations aren’t completely foolproof... as they can be tricked by other magics... and there could be any number of ways the original cult survived,” Baeleth muses as they walk through the city.

“Oh, there’s one other thing, I almost forgot... the conjurer said this just before he disappeared. Hedradiah's eyes! Lexi is going to be incensed. The names mean nothing to me of course, but do they mean something to you?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2006)

"I don't recognise those, no," Elenia admits, "Maybe a Wizard would."

"I've been reading up in these books, and I believe that 'Hedradiah's Eyes' is an obscure curse based on the unusual demon lord Demogorgon and his baleful gaze."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

"Oh, I see.  Well that doesn't sound particularly friendly, but then, we know he's a demon worshipper already, so it makes sense.  Anyway, let's cross over here to the docks.  I know a good tavern where we can keep talking.  And as I said, I think I might have an idea, well, sort of."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 3, 2007)

"Any place to sit is good enough for me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 4, 2007)

*Elenia nods in agreement and steers the group over to the docks and the 'Frolicksome Mermaid' tavern, though not before applying some make-up, coloured lenses, and black hair dye so she can enter unhooded.  In this disguise, she looks older and rougher, no longer the beautiful and delicate princess with distinctive hair and eyes.  Upon entering the tavern, she saunters up to the bar and addresses the barkeep:*

"Pint of your strongest, Bert."

"Miss Aileen!  Aye that.  And yer friends?"

"They'll let you know.  We're taking a table for now."

*Elenia grabs her ale and takes a seat, motioning for the others to do the same.*

"So, ready for the plan, guys?  Or want to order first?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 4, 2007)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

*Baeleth orders an ale for himself, right after Elenia gets her own, and once he receives it follows the others to the table.*

“Nice anagram... Aileen,” he chuckles, taking a seat, “Okay, let’s hear it.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 4, 2007)

"Anagram, well I don't know what you mean by that, sir," 'Aileen' replies coyly, "So here's the thought--the cult had an evil temple stronghold or something in a forest north of here--that's what they stormed, twenty years ago, when they fought and destroyed the cult.  Maybe there might be more clues in that abandoned place?  It's probably a longshot, but without more evidence, your theories won't be taken seriously.  Plus, you might figure out more about what's going on."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 4, 2007)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

*Baeleth grins at Elenia’s response to his anagram comment, before listening more soberly to the plan.*

“Well, while I’d hoped to spend more of my time experiencing human culture, I suppose a little historical tour couldn’t hurt,” he remarks, grinning again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 4, 2007)

"Ah, a historical tour.  Almost makes it sound boring, though I'm sure it will be terribly exciting!  Ah, if only I could go too...but alas, I'll just have to hope you can take care of yourselves--Daddy would never let me get that far before the guards caught up."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 4, 2007)

Rhaka replies to the barkeep.  "Nature's finest - only water for me.  I'll have no expense or debt to owe, I'm sure my friends will make up for me.  Although if you can provide a few berries I can more than make them worth your while, sir."

She replies to Aileen's assertion, "Rightly so, i should add.  Royalty ought not leave their people behind, especially royalty that claim to be generous and have their best interests in mind.  Those are rare."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 4, 2007)

"H'ain't got no berries, but durn if y'aren't the strange one.  Still, any friend of Aileen's is welcome here.  She may look tough, but has a heart of gold, that dame does.  She helped me little Katie get ta school, so's she didn't have ta work here as a wench or grow up working these docks like her da," the barkeep offers, giving Rhaka some water.

"Oh, I'm sure a fair few of them will make the claim, but I don't know how many actually live up.  Frankly, most of the royalty I meet from other countries are conceited, spoiled, and selfish...Still, I know it may be a bit selfish on my part as well, but...one day when I'm Queen, may that be far far in the future, I will have a duty to my people as their ruler...I'll never be able to do anything else, pinned...trapped...That's why now, while I'm still young, it's my only chance...to live free, like a wild songbird soaring through the skies, not trapped in a cage...For though the pet songbird is beloved for its sweet music, and it is pampered and well-fed, would anyone truly prefer that life to the one of the bird soaring wild and free?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 5, 2007)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah, a historical tour.  Almost makes it sound boring, though I'm sure it will be terribly exciting!  Ah, if only I could go too...but alas, I'll just have to hope you can take care of yourselves--Daddy would never let me get that far before the guards caught up."



“Only historical, in that it’s something people think buried in the past, Aileen,” Baeleth chuckles, taking a swallow of ale, “I’m sure it’ll be quite exciting and dangerous... far more dangerous than we’d like in the end, if our encounter with the conjurer is anything to go by.”


----------



## Bront (Jan 5, 2007)

"Ale for me," Val says as she takes a seat.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That's why now, while I'm still young, it's my only chance...to live free, like a wild songbird soaring through the skies, not trapped in a cage...For though the pet songbird is beloved for its sweet music, and it is pampered and well-fed, would anyone truly prefer that life to the one of the bird soaring wild and free?"



"Somehow, I think you'd find a way to open the cage and soar free on occasion," Val says with a smile.

"But, to matters at hand, if this conjurer is any measure of power, then those that plot against you are quite strong, or at least cunning and well connected.  The authorities still haven't connected any of the disapearances, or at least they hadn't when we left, and he managed to make things on us rather rough, and apparently he's naught but a henchman."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 5, 2007)

"I don't know, Val.  From what I've seen, Wizards are extremely cunning and dangerous from the get-go.  I'm afraid anything more than an apprentice could have probably set up an extremely dangerous ambush.  If he was truly a powerful Wizard, I fear you'd all be dead now, and from a single birst of flame..."


----------



## Bront (Jan 5, 2007)

"He was clearly able to outclass us while we were there.  Perhaps it speaks more to our lack of skills than his own," Val says in a worried tone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 5, 2007)

"It may...that's why this is a scouting mission, Val, not a seek-and-destroy.  I don't know what I'd do if something happened to you, Val...or to any of your friends, if you were harmed under my patronage."


----------



## Bront (Jan 5, 2007)

"I'm rather fond of myself as well," Val says with a wink.  "But at least we stoped him, even if he did get away."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 5, 2007)

"Yes, that is true," Elenia nods, "You have all done well."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 5, 2007)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

Baeleth shrugs, “Not as well as I’d have hoped, but I’m glad to still be in one piece.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 5, 2007)

*Elenia smiles.*

"The true heroes are not those who brag about their strengths and victories but those who understand their weaknesses and learn from their losses.  I am sure you will do even better next time."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 6, 2007)

Rhaka nods to Elenia's definition and responds, "I have always thought the true heroes to be those who know the difference between right and wrong and still choose right.  Those people, and the ones who realize that the majority of the world is abused by the minority and the heroes actually do something about it."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 6, 2007)

"Hmm...you almost make out the heroes to be anti-establishment by definition.  I would say the world is made up of many disparate minorities, and many of them exploit the others based on where the power lies in any given situation.  The street thug may have the power of the fist if he meets the lawyer in a dark alley, but the lawyer has the power of the word in the courts of law.  But I do agree that doing good without understanding it is not enough.  It is like paying lip service to a god just to get what you want."


----------



## Bront (Jan 7, 2007)

"I think it's best if we figure out a plan of what to do.  We know little, and our enemy, and they are not likely working with the same disadvantage," Val says.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 7, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...you almost make out the heroes to be anti-establishment by definition.  I would say the world is made up of many disparate minorities, and many of them exploit the others based on where the power lies in any given situation.  The street thug may have the power of the fist if he meets the lawyer in a dark alley, but the lawyer has the power of the word in the courts of law.  But I do agree that doing good without understanding it is not enough.  It is like paying lip service to a god just to get what you want."




Rhaka replies after raising an eyebrow at Elenia's use of words larger than she'd ever heard before.  "Then we agree to have different outlooks, then.  My point is that the majority of the people in the world are at a disadvantage from birth and few people care.  The heroes are the ones who care.  Anybody can learn from their mistakes and look out for themselves.  Heroes throw themselves into situations that benefit less fortunate people for the sake of the less-fortunate and taken-advantage-of.  But our differences aside, I agree with my friend.  We should focus on planning, not debate."


----------



## Bront (Jan 7, 2007)

"Heroes don't always need to just benifit the less fortunate Rhaka.  The princess here is certaintly not among the lest fortunate, but our work so far has benifited her," Val says.  "And not all that are less fortunate are virtuous."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 7, 2007)

Rhaka smiles, "True, but I would not call myself a hero currently, either.  Perhaps if the plot to bring this demonic thingy is foiled we might be heroes ... but then we will have worked for the benefit of others - many people.  Most of whom will likely not know of our sacrifice and have little reason to know of it.  I'm not saying our work is unimportant, just that as of now it has not been on a heroic scale."

"As for virtue, I agree completely that falls on the wealthy and the poor, does it not?  I would further assert that all have the ability to be virtuous or evil.  It is a choice each of us must make in life.  But being virtuous does not make one heroic, necessarily."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 7, 2007)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "I think it's best if we figure out a plan of what to do.  We know little, and our enemy, and they are not likely working with the same disadvantage," Val says.



“Yes, I’m sure they know what they’re doing, while we’re going to be playing catch up... in the worst possible way... as I imagine most of us don’t even know very much about the original incident. I know I’m not much of a student of history, especially human,” Baeleth adds.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 7, 2007)

"Well the elves technically were involved in the cult's defeat, although admittedly they sent only a token force.  Many of Sundaria's dwarves lent their axes, and even the halflings took the threat seriously, sending their greatest priests and scouts."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 7, 2007)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Yes and that’s about all I know... and only the elven part at that. As I said, I’m not much of a student of history,” Baeleth shrugs, taking another swallow of his ale.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 7, 2007)

"Well, I have a feeling this is one history lesson no one wants to unearth," Elenia admits grimly, "But unfortunately, it seems we must."


----------



## Bront (Jan 7, 2007)

"Perhaps the Royal Archives hold something?" Val asks.

OOC: I'm assuming there's something like that.  She'd know the correct name.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 7, 2007)

"It's possible.  The Academy may know something too, or even some of the veterans.  I'll check the Chronicles and the Academy while you guys are away, if you like."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 21, 2007)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

OOC: Bump!

“Yes, please do that, as they sound likely to provide some information at least. So, do you come here often?” Baeleth asks, taking only a sip of his ale, now his immediate thirst is slaked.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2007)

"Not very often--I try to mix it up due to necessity.  If I had too many patterns and favourite places, it would be easier to track me down."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 22, 2007)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

“Obviously often enough to be known by name though,” Baeleth chuckles. “So does anyone have any other thoughts on where to seek information?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2007)

"What can I say?  I guess I'm just popular," Elenia laughs.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 22, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Not very often--I try to mix it up due to necessity.  If I had too many patterns and favourite places, it would be easier to track me down."




Rhaka adds, "Not to mention the obvious benefit of spreading your patronage around to the citizens of your city, no doubt."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 22, 2007)

"This is true.  Is is _very_ difficult to spread charity to those in need without doing it in person.  From experience, starting a charitable organisation of any reasonable size is just asking for corruption and a large percent, if not all, of the aid to never see its intended recipients."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 26, 2007)

Rhaka nods as it seems as though the party is finalizing the general plan.  "Well, if that is the plan, then are we going to depart immediately or spend a few days in town?  If the first option, I'll stay.  If the second, then I do believe I'll ask your leave and go out to the forest and see if I can't collect a few berries.  If we're going to be here for any considerable length of time I would lie to do what I can for the poor.  I cannot do much, but every little bit helps.  If I head to the forest, any who would like to accompany me and enjoy the outside nature is welcome to come along.  The woods, trees, and fruit producing bushes have much to offer."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 26, 2007)

"I'm afraid you won't find a forest too very close to here, although you'll be likely heading to the northern forest to check out those ruins, so you'll get to see a forest then.  I hear it is dangerous there, though, so please take care."


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 26, 2007)

Rhaka raises an eyebrow.  "No place nearby that berries grow?  How strange indeed."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 26, 2007)

"Oh, I'm sure you'll find berries eventually along the plains, just no major forest in the local area," Elenia replies.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 26, 2007)

Rhaka sighs.  "Well, it was the berries that were most important.  It matters not where they are taken from."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 26, 2007)

"Ah, okay.  In that case, you can probably just buy some berries at the market too, unless you need to pick them yourself.  It'll save you a lot of foraging, but I understand if you need to do it yourself."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 30, 2007)

*Baeleth Dawnmist, Male High Elf Swashbuckler/Wizard*

Noticing the topic has moved away from the task at hand, Baeleth asks, “So that’s our plan of action then... no one has anything else to add?”


----------

